# 2008 Pnw Spring Rally May 2-4 In Toppenish



## BlueWedge

This year we are moving the rally a bit to the north.

The link to the resort is Yakima RV Resort

You will need to call them at 800-874-3087 to get a site. Tell them you are with a group and you would like one of the sites reserved for "Outbackers" on May 2-4. They did mention a discount. We currently have reservations for sites 96-108. These sites are a bit more secluded. I am sure you can pick/change to other sites in the park. They have a picnic shelter we should be able to use.

Current scheduled events:








Saturday Potluck at 6:00 - Good Ole American Pot Luck

There should be plenty of room, we are not limited to 10 sites. There is plenty to do in the area. Toppenish

Please PM me after you have made a res so I may update the list.

Site list and potluck

*14* TT/TV - *31* Adults - Children *19*

Name - adults/children - site - potluck item(s)

Crismon4 - 2/2 - 96 - burritos and brownies
PDX_Doug - 2/2 - 97 - BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast Knock-off, Hot Dogs (for the kids), Kool-Aide (as the situation allows)
BlueWedge - 2/0 - 98 - PNW Wrangler Crescent Bake + dessert
mv945 - 2/3 - 99 - Pea Salad + other
Doxie-Doglover - 2/1 - 100 - Fruit Salad, Dinner Rolls, Dessert (and Beano)
WACOUGAR - 2/1 - 101 - Santa Maria Style BBQ Tri-Tip and I will also bring over a veggie tray
BigBadBrain - 2/1 - 102 - BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast
Oregon_Camper - 2/2 - 103 - Curried Chicken with Pita bread
jnk36jnk - 6/2 - 104 - a pan of lasagne, a green salad,pasta salad and sour cream chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting 
Y-Guy - 2/2 - 105 - pulled pork sandwiches 
Thunder - 1/0- 106 - Sheet cake
3MurphsOutbackin' - 2/1 - 107 - Elk Chili- Southern Cornbread
jozway - 2/2 - 108 - stuffed mushrooms 
timber - 2/0 - 109 - Irish Beef stew and cole slaw​
Here are some mileage estimates







:

62.7 miles from Kennewick, WA
233.45 miles from Coure D'Alene, ID
162.29 miles from Seattle, WA
165.26 miles from Portland, OR
296.84 miles from Vancouver B.C.
1018.19 miles from Los Angeles, CA
2030.30 miles from Paris, AR 
2145.41 miles from Goshen, IN
2808.45 miles from Hackensack, NJ​*I will add more to this post as information becomes available. *


----------



## Y-Guy

I think Lynn had suggested another campground too... Silver Falls State Park


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Silver Falls and Seaquest are about the same distance for us - about 4.5 hours. Either would work depending on the weekend. The weekend of March 21 is a three day weekend for us so that's always better for lengthier travel but another weekend might still be doable.


----------



## jasonrebecca

Would like to attend our first OB get together.
Can't do any camping until after April 15th though, the DW is a tax accountant.

I have head good things about Lake Sylvia as well.

Just so I get a good hold on this rally thing, do these usually take place at smaller campgrounds or the bigger parks like Deception Pass or Fort Stevens?


----------



## TrainRiders

Either Belfast or Seaquest look like fun places for a rally and both are within range for a weekend trip for us northern PNWerners. 
As far a scheduling goes, April would work best for us but March could be OK too.

Hey but don't forget the mini "Winter Rallies". We'll be at Pacific Beach on Dec 22-23 for a razor clam weekend. Thats right, what better way to spend the last weekend before Christmas, but at the beach in the Outback







. And then we hope to get an "Eagle watching" weekend at Rockport in there somewhere.


----------



## PDX_Doug

jasonrebecca said:


> Just so I get a good hold on this rally thing, do these usually take place at smaller campgrounds or the bigger parks like Deception Pass or Fort Stevens?


We have held them at big parks and small. It really depends more on other factors such as...

Layout: Do they have a suitable number of sites big enough for our rigs? (many of us are pushing 55-60 feet by the time we are all set up). Can we keep everybody together? Have an area pretty much to ourselves, where we don't have to worry quite so much about bothering other campers?

Location: Is it within reasonable driving distance for most PNW Outbackers? Obviously the bigger (i.e. longer) rallies increase the acceptable drive times. 'Weekend' rallies really limit how far people are willing to travel.

Weather: Is it reasonable to expect decent weather at the time of year the rally is planned for? Some parks that would be super in July or August, might be miserable in April or May.

Amenities: We have had very good luck the last few rallies being in primitive sites (no connections), but hookups are a real selling point for many. Also, what is there to do in the park/area? Good hiking or riding? Shopping? etc.

That sort of thing.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945

I would like to once again throw out the suggestion of Yakama Nation RV Park in Toppenish, WA. Yakama Nation
It is near Yakima, WA. There is plenty of room for everyone, full hookups (1 section of the park has cable as well). They have a gathering room/tent thing that can accomodate the group. The weather should be great in the Spring as well. There is a casino within walking distance, and it is right in the middle of Washington wine country. There are over a dozen wineries up in the hills within a 15-20 minute drive. There is a pool, sauna, and playgrounds on site as well. The only drawback I should mention is the no alcohol rule that is in place for the entire Yakama Reservation, which this park lies within the boundaries of. However I can say from experience that I have never had any issues with enforcement of this rule at the park, as long as it is not out of control or blatantly obvious.







.
Wherever the Spring rally ends up being, we are looking forward to it as we were not able to attend the Fall rally!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Another option could be Tacoma Power's Mossy Rock Park, it has three different group areas, one of which has electric hookups.


----------



## jnk36jnk

"Hey don't forget the mini "Winter Rallies". We'll be at Pacific Beach on Dec 22-23 for a razor clam weekend."








We will also be out and about in the dead of winter. We are back at Beverly Beach over New Year's Eve. We have gone the past two years and really enjoyed ourselves. Dean & Jodi


----------



## snsgraham

Please take into consideration when "spring break " is when scheduling the rally. We and Y Guy's family will be at the dunes the week of April 3 - 13 and I'm sure there are lots of other folks as well. I would suggest the end of April might be a good time.

Sherry


----------



## OregonCampin

We will be in the dunes for Oregon's Spring Break as well (usually the week after Washington). We really want to make the rally this year - gotta bring the Karaoke!


----------



## Y-Guy

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We will be in the dunes for Oregon's Spring Break as well (usually the week after Washington).


When and where? Scott and our family will be at Honeyman in H Loop.


----------



## OregonCampin

Y-Guy said:


> We will be in the dunes for Oregon's Spring Break as well (usually the week after Washington).


When and where? Scott and our family will be at Honeyman in H Loop.
[/quote]

Oregon Spring Break looks like it's the 24th - 28th (I don't have kids, so I don't "HAVE" the know) We always stay in Driftwood. Of course we are actually only an hour from Honeyman in Eugene - might have to come over for a "day" trip and share some liquid refreshment.


----------



## Crismon4

Our vote is for the end of April as well, with Oregon Spring Break March 22-30 and Washington Spring Break March 29-April 6......thanks


----------



## PDX_Doug

End of April sounds good to me as well. Increases the odds of good weather as well.

Hmm... Spanish GP is 4/27/08...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Of course we are actually only an hour from Honeyman in Eugene - might have to come over for a "day" trip and share some liquid refreshment.


You're more then welcome to come over. Last year a good friend of mine from Eugene came over for a few days of riding before the rest of the family arrived - had a blast!


----------



## OregonCampin

Y-Guy said:


> Of course we are actually only an hour from Honeyman in Eugene - might have to come over for a "day" trip and share some liquid refreshment.


You're more then welcome to come over. Last year a good friend of mine from Eugene came over for a few days of riding before the rest of the family arrived - had a blast!
[/quote]

Might have to plan that - we make a lot of weekend riding trips to the coast.... one more can't hurt!









EDIT: OK - made it official! I booked a site for the April 11th & 12th in Honeyman.... startin to look like a Mini Rally to me!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> Our vote is for the end of April as well, with Oregon Spring Break March 22-30 and Washington Spring Break March 29-April 6......thanks


Actually our WA spring break is April 5th- 13th. Late April work well for us also.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

If this is going to happen over Spring Break in Oregon, then we won't be able to attend, as we are taking the kids to Cabo.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> If this is going to happen over Spring Break in Oregon, then we won't be able to attend, as we are taking the kids to Cabo.


OK then, it sounds like the rally will be during Oregon's Spring Break.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, because we are easily confused I wanted to make sure I was clear on what I am reading in this thread. The original thread was created by David of Blue Wedge who is attempting to put together a 2008 Spring Rally, probably somewhere in Washington and more than likely towards the end of April. Some Outbacker ATV'rs have recently decided through this 2008 Spring Rally thread to put together a PNW Mini Spring Rally in mid-April. This smaller rally is not to be confused with the primary Spring Rally David is trying to help us organize. We have yet to see a flag planted by Blue Wedge as to the place and date of that primary Rally. Am I right? Jodi


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, because we are easily confused I wanted to make sure I was clear on what I am reading in this thread. The original thread was created by David of Blue Wedge who is attempting to put together a 2008 Spring Rally, probably somewhere in Washington and more than likely towards the end of April. Some Outbacker ATV'rs have recently decided through this 2008 Spring Rally thread to put together a PNW Mini Spring Rally in mid-April. This smaller rally is not to be confused with the primary Spring Rally David is trying to help us organize. We have yet to see a flag planted by Blue Wedge as to the place and date of that primary Rally. Am I right? Jodi


You are correct - I was being a smart alec to Jim because he hasn't been able to make a rally. There is no flag planted yet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Hi there, because we are easily confused I wanted to make sure I was clear on what I am reading in this thread. The original thread was created by David of Blue Wedge who is attempting to put together a 2008 Spring Rally, probably somewhere in Washington and more than likely towards the end of April. Some Outbacker ATV'rs have recently decided through this 2008 Spring Rally thread to put together a PNW Mini Spring Rally in mid-April. This smaller rally is not to be confused with the primary Spring Rally David is trying to help us organize. We have yet to see a flag planted by Blue Wedge as to the place and date of that primary Rally. Am I right? Jodi


You are correct - I was being a smart alec to Jim because he hasn't been able to make a rally. There is no flag planted yet.
[/quote]

Just so you guys know, I will be about of town the last 2 weeks in May 2008. Could you please schedule the real (BIG) Rally at this time. I'd hate to break this string of being out of the coutry during PNW Rally events.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi there, because we are easily confused I wanted to make sure I was clear on what I am reading in this thread. The original thread was created by David of Blue Wedge who is attempting to put together a 2008 Spring Rally, probably somewhere in Washington and more than likely towards the end of April. Some Outbacker ATV'rs have recently decided through this 2008 Spring Rally thread to put together a PNW Mini Spring Rally in mid-April. This smaller rally is not to be confused with the primary Spring Rally David is trying to help us organize. We have yet to see a flag planted by Blue Wedge as to the place and date of that primary Rally. Am I right? Jodi


You are correct - I was being a smart alec to Jim because he hasn't been able to make a rally. There is no flag planted yet.
[/quote]

Just so you guys know, I will be about of town the last 2 weeks in May 2008. Could you please schedule the real (BIG) Rally at this time. I'd hate to break this string of being out of the coutry during PNW Rally events.








[/quote]

Anything for you Jim!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Anything for you Jim!


You really kow how to hurt a guy.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Anything for you Jim!


You really kow how to hurt a guy.








[/quote]

Hey, you're the one that said we should do it at the end of May.







You better tell us when you're available - hopefully it will work out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Well, I have 10 weeks off this summer. June 21st Sept 2nd....should be abl to work something in that time frame.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just so you guys know, I will be about of town the last 2 weeks in May 2008. Could you please schedule the real (BIG) Rally at this time. I'd hate to break this string of being out of the coutry during PNW Rally events.


You got it Jim!
What say we do Lapine State Park over Memorial Day weekend?... Oh, that's right... We already are!









(Sorry Jim... couldn't resist!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> You really kow how to hurt a guy.


Try living with her man she's got a sharp wit... oh wait that's her knife!


----------



## BlueWedge

OK sounds like the time will be April 25-27 - If Oregon_Camper is going to be in town.









Now the place ...

Does anyone have any special requests ? Like I must have cable and full hooks ?

Canal or the mountains ? I was kind of leaning towards something in Washington. I think everyone in Oregon has a passport ?


----------



## TrainRiders

Either Belfair or Seaquest looks like nice parks and would work for us. The Seaquest park is a bit closer for the OR folks if they don't want to come so far into WA







. At this time, April 25-27 is open for us and doesn't conflict with homeschool spring break.

No special requests here, just a fun place to camp and both parks look like they have things for the kids to play/explore and get wet in. Hook ups, cable, WiFi, etc. not required. Although I need to get that 2x6v mod done as the current 12v stock battery won't make it a day on its own.

So, plant that stake and lets watch this rally grow. Do you think we could get more WA folks than OR folks to a PNW rally this time?? No, thats not a challenge


----------



## jnk36jnk

Way to 'Plant that flag' Blue Wedge! We are open to anything. Just tell us where to be and we will be there. Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

That weekend should work fine for us, David.
Just tell us where to go, er, be.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WACOUGAR

That weekend could work for us and if it's in WA then there could be a possibility that maybe we could make it. Another possibility of a campground, but I don't know if there's much to do there (I've heard it's nice) is Millersylvania. Just a thought. We've been thinking of taking a day trip down to Cabela's and then to check out that park for future reference.

Anyway, maybe we will meet ya'll sometime.

Kelly


----------



## mv945

Just wanted to once again throw out the suggestion of Yakama Nation RV Park in Toppenish WA. The weather should be fantastic in late April!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Anyone else for the Yakama? Crismon's and I had already planned sometime in the spring for there, would this work anyone else? I don't know if I should commit to any rallies as 2007 was just cancelletion after cancellation for us







so perhaps if I don't commit, I can surprise myself and show up!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> OK sounds like the time will be April 25-27 - *If Oregon_Camper is going to be in town*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the place ...
> 
> Does anyone have any special requests ? Like I must have cable and full hooks ?
> 
> Canal or the mountains ? I was kind of leaning towards something in Washington. I think everyone in Oregon has a passport ?


I won't be...I should just stop trying to attend one of these...


----------



## timber

Just a thought... l was just looking at the Seaquest Park map... doesn't appear to have a lot of >32 foot sites. Will that work for this group?

Lynn & I have left the last 3 weeks of April open for the rally and will try to make it where ever we all end up. Appreciate Blue Wedge taking the lead.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK sounds like the time will be April 25-27 - *If Oregon_Camper is going to be in town*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the place ...
> 
> Does anyone have any special requests ? Like I must have cable and full hooks ?
> 
> Canal or the mountains ? I was kind of leaning towards something in Washington. I think everyone in Oregon has a passport ?


I won't be...I should just stop trying to attend one of these...








[/quote]

See Jim, just another reason you need to Rallymaster one of these things. Set one up during a time you will be around, and we will come. I promise!

It could be _"The Oregon_Camper Memorial Rally"_. Or maybe the _"O_C Invitiational"_?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> OK sounds like the time will be April 25-27 - *If Oregon_Camper is going to be in town*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the place ...
> 
> Does anyone have any special requests ? Like I must have cable and full hooks ?
> 
> Canal or the mountains ? I was kind of leaning towards something in Washington. I think everyone in Oregon has a passport ?


I won't be...I should just stop trying to attend one of these...








[/quote]

See Jim, just another reason you need to Rallymaster one of these things. Set one up during a time you will be around, and we will come. I promise!

It could be _"The Oregon_Camper Memorial Rally"_. Or maybe the _"O_C Invitiational"_?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I like the O_C Invitational....has a nice ring to it.









How about some dry camping in Eastern Oregon? Or we can have a rolling rally, and I meet up with a lot of Outbackers when we take or 3 week Outback vacation in July 2008.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Let's see if I can find a spot in the 1st half of 2008. This of course doesn't include my "day trips" up/down the West Coast. Did I ever tell you guys I fly a lot?


----------



## Y-Guy

Jeez Jim do your kids know you - that's a lot of traveling. Should I buy an AMD next time so you can stay home more... lol


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Jeez Jim do your kids know you - that's a lot of traveling. Should I buy an AMD next time so you can stay home more... lol


LOL....don't even joke about buying "one of those"









First of the year is ALWAYS crazy...lots of internal sales/marketing events around the world that I lead.

Dad works hard...but kids know he also plays hard too....


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Sometime the last week in May in LONDON would work for me!!! (oh how I wish)

You are a busy man. I bet you'll be ready for that sabbatical this summer.

And when I saw you online, I new it must be the wee hours of the morning in Amsterdam - it's the Jim can't sleep thread!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Sometime the last week in May in LONDON would work for me!!! (oh how I wish)
> 
> You are a busy man. I bet you'll be ready for that sabbatical this summer.
> 
> And when I saw you online, I new it must be the wee hours of the morning in Amsterdam - it's the Jim can't sleep thread!


It's 10am and I'm heading out to do some Christmas shopping for the family. And you thought it was hard returning a gift...try taking it back to Amsterdam!


----------



## Crismon4

Availability for April 25-27 at Seaquest looks good.....BUT, Timber's right. There are only 4 sites listed as >32' and even those indicate that they're 30' long when I checked the site details.....at 36' 8" plus the Truck, we're a "tad" over......

Millersylvania looks good, BUT it's first come, first serve that time of year......there are very few campgrounds in Washington that are reserveable before Memorial Day







I really wish they would change that!

.....looks like plenty of room at Silver Falls State Park....just a thought......or Yakima sounds good!

O.K., I can't stare at state park maps any more this AM.....time to go shopping









Tricia


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

There's not much to do at Millersylvania. I grew up by there and we went there a lot to swim in the lake but never camped there. Unless you want it there to do things in the Olympia area (aka Cabellas). This is of course just my humble opinion.


----------



## BlueWedge

Interesting as I was looking at the reservation site the other day looking at availability.

Things appear to have changed with the site since I looked last week ?









Seems seaquest has problems estimating length and sites are not reservable at this time. I don't recall that last week.

Pacific Beach has sites or ... We can do the Yakima thing ?

What would you all like to do ?

Looks like Oregon Camper is one busy camper. We could wait until May 16th and go to Belfair ?


----------



## jnk36jnk

How about May 2, 3 and 4? That appears to be a weekend that OC is available. Belfair is a nice campground, right on the water. The trailer sites are very roomy with full hook ups. We were there last Labor Day and plan on going back in 2008. There is no group site there. We are also open to Yakima. Jodi


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> How about May 2, 3 and 4? That appears to be a weekend that OC is available. Belfair is a nice campground, right on the water. The trailer sites are very roomy with full hook ups. We were there last Labor Day and plan on going back in 2008. There is no group site there. We are also open to Yakima. Jodi


Looks like Washington doesn't do reservations until the weekend of May 16th for most of its state parks (including Belfair). I can't figure out the reasoning behind that. They do yurt reservations at the parks during that time period.

[Rant]
I know that this date limitation wasn't there, to this extent, previous years. Guess reservations are not necessary for trailer trash.









As a Washington state resident, I would like to humbly apologize to everyone, for our apparent hostile/unfriendly state park system that thinks that "planning/reservations" isn't a good thing. Think about that last sentence.

Disappointed in the - Washington's state park system - the fourth-oldest state parks agency in the nation - it will be 100 years old in 2013. Looks like they are planning the centennial ahead of time ???? 
[/Rant]

Looks like Yaki-Vegas may be our destination. Just need to see what Oregon Camper thinks about the dates.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, I'm all for doing a rally up in Washington. With all the ones we have done in Oregon, it's only fair. But they sure don't make it easy, do they? Maybe that explains why we do so many in Oregon.









A couple of thoughts from our perspective...

I would suggest that reservable sites are a must for this big a group.

The last weekend in April works fine for us, as would the weekend of May 2-4, if that would work out for O_C. I'd really rather not do any later than that, as we also have Lapine coming up at the end of May.

Yakima would work. It's a pretty long drive for us for a weekend only, but we can see about getting the Friday off, and get an early start. This would also be a good local for our east of the Cascades/Idaho members as well.

Pacific Beach also sounds nice. Again a longer drive,but doable.

Finally, back to Oregon. Silver Falls would be a great location for a rally. The layout is about ideal and it's easily accessable from I-5. Maybe that would be a good site for a mid-summer rally (_"A Midsummer Night's Rally"_), if we could get a local Outbacker to take charge. Hmm... who could we get?









In any case, it sounds like we are on the right track! Good work, David!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

....just as an FYI....I know that Yakama Nation RV opens their pool mid-April if that is of interest.

....oh, and, like Doug, we're open the first weekend in May as well as the last weekend in April.

Just let us know the "when and where"


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

A swimming pool would be an awesome plus!!!!! Yakima Nation would definitely be a good choice for us, nice and close but we aren't opposed to going elsewhere. According to O_C's calendar he posted on this thread, May 2-3 were available. (of course it could change I'm sure).


----------



## BlueWedge

Ok looks like the Yakima Nation website is down. If Oregon camper is available we can switch to early May.


----------



## Y-Guy

He's been living here the past few days... where is he now?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> He's been living here the past few days... where is he now?


It's not been confirmed, but I heard Jim ended up in the E.R.
Seems he was jumping for joy over the unlikely outcome of the Civil War game, got a little overly enthusiastic, and strained something.
I guess those Beavers just aren't used to those kinds of exercise. OUCH!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

You know Doug you are right, ever since the Bark Rat win over the Ducks he's been quiet. Things that makes you go Hummmmmmmm.....


----------



## mv945

BlueWedge said:


> Ok looks like the Yakima Nation website is down. If Oregon camper is available we can switch to early May.


Yeah, their website has been down for months - I don't think they are going to renew it. This is the only link I can find currently, and it has their phone number. If this is the consensus I would be glad to help in contacting the RV park and getting group reservations set up! Let me know...


----------



## jasonrebecca

Lake Sylvia: Individual campsites are reservable April 1 through September 30.

From the State Park Website.

Its right about an hour west of Olympia. And there is a big dump station on the way home!

And if everyone wants a butter clam feast Dosewallips

Stayed up the road at Seal Rock last year and had our limit in 15 minutes.


----------



## TrainRiders

Lake Sylvia looks like a nice park and reservable, and I'm always up for a good butter clam feast.

But from looking at the map it looks like they don't have sites for the larger rigs. Maybe we need to have a "PNW 21RS" rally







for those of us that can fit in the older parks with shorter sites. Just kidding, we love all of you and wouldn't want to leave you home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm still here...was traveling from Amsterdam to London....

Please don't plan the Rally around my calendar, as it changes to oftern, I'd hate to have everyone plan a trip around my current calendar to only have it change 3-4 weeks before the Rally.

Plan a GREAT Rally and hopefully I'm around for it.


----------



## timber

Y-Guy said:


> You know Doug you are right, ever since the Bark Rat win over the Ducks he's been quiet. Things that makes you go Hummmmmmmm.....


I'd like to add that the win was an early xmas gift to the Beaver's!!! Merry Christmas Oregon State. The Duck's coaching staff seemed to be in the spirit of the season.







The guys all gave us a good game - what a Saturday!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

timber said:


> You know Doug you are right, ever since the Bark Rat win over the Ducks he's been quiet. Things that makes you go Hummmmmmmm.....


I'd like to add that the win was an early xmas gift to the Beaver's!!! Merry Christmas Oregon State. The Duck's coaching staff seemed to be in the spirit of the season.







The guys all gave us a good game - what a Saturday!!








[/quote]

...and the Bowl Committee gave Oregon a HUGE Christmas gift by inviting them to the Sun Bowl. OSU have a better conference record and we go to the crappy Emerald Bowl...and get $1,000,000 less in revenue. What a joke.


----------



## jasonrebecca

Not sure if Belfair State Park will be open after the flood damage that occured from the rain Monday.
For more photos goto King5.com and type in Belfair.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Wow...I've been gone for about 10 days and I miss the snow and this HUGE storm. Wife tells me things are all messed up...but our house is fine. Whew..


----------



## jnk36jnk

jasonrebecca said:


> Not sure if Belfair State Park will be open after the flood damage that occurred from the rain Monday.


To quote Jim, WOW, we spent labor day there on our annual family camp out, and had our lunch near were the water is running past the restroom building, and the little kids all played in the creek about where all of the trees are down. We were planning on going back in January, just the two of us for a week end, may have to rethink that one.

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> Not sure if Belfair State Park will be open after the flood damage that occurred from the rain Monday.


To quote Jim, WOW, we spent labor day there on our annual family camp out, and had our lunch near were the water is running past the restroom building, and the little kids all played in the creek about where all of the trees are down. We were planning on going back in January, just the two of us for a week end, may have to rethink that one.

Dean
[/quote]
I wonder how Beverly Beach looks right now. Last year it was flooded (a bit) just before our Thanksgiving trip. And they did not have anywhere near the kind of storm than, that we had this time.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Not sure if Belfair State Park will be open after the flood damage that occurred from the rain Monday.


To quote Jim, WOW, we spent labor day there on our annual family camp out, and had our lunch near were the water is running past the restroom building, and the little kids all played in the creek about where all of the trees are down. We were planning on going back in January, just the two of us for a week end, may have to rethink that one.

Dean
[/quote]
I wonder how Beverly Beach looks right now. Last year it was flooded (a bit) just before our Thanksgiving trip. And they did not have anywhere near the kind of storm than, that we had this time.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
how come staff didn't get any christmas lights like your Outback? Poor Staff............


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow...I've been gone for about 10 days and I miss the snow and this HUGE storm. Wife tells me things are all messed up...but our house is fine. Whew..


See the Beaver win upset the balance of nature, the cosmic universe is now out of whack and everyone is going to pay the price for it.

Ok so maybe that's a bit of a stretch, but then again if they can sell carbon credits why not lol


----------



## timber

Y-Guy said:


> Wow...I've been gone for about 10 days and I miss the snow and this HUGE storm. Wife tells me things are all messed up...but our house is fine. Whew..


See the Beaver win upset the balance of nature, the cosmic universe is now out of whack and everyone is going to pay the price for it.

Ok so maybe that's a bit of a stretch, but then again if they can sell carbon credits why not lol
[/quote]

I *JUST KNEW* there was a rip in the fabric of the universe! The loss was beyond mortal man's control. All is well.... gearing up for next season. GO DUCKS!!!

Yakima is good with us if that's the choice. Sounds like there's things to do and don't have of problem drinking the firewater in the fifthwheel if need be.


----------



## WACOUGAR

If Timber goes, then we have to try to go so that it can be a "mini Cougar Rally!!". LOL. I will try to talk DH into it. We will see.

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Wow...I've been gone for about 10 days and I miss the snow and this HUGE storm. Wife tells me things are all messed up...but our house is fine. Whew..


See the Beaver win upset the balance of nature, the cosmic universe is now out of whack and everyone is going to pay the price for it.

Ok so maybe that's a bit of a stretch, but then again if they can sell carbon credits why not lol
[/quote]

Ok...so sorry that happened to the universe...but from what I saw, it appears we're going to be having this problem for at least 3 more years. Beavers will win out the next 3 Civil War battles.


----------



## WACOUGAR

I think I've talked my husband into going to the rally. Yakama RV park would work for us and the beginning of May also would be great. Vic is thinking he could maybe get in some fly fishing. I am also thinking the wine tasting would be great. We might even be able to go without the kids. Who knows. Anyway, we will keep this on our radar and when the plans are set we will see what we can do.

By the way, we are still planning on setting up an informal fall rally for the Oktoberfest in Leavenworth for anyone that is interested. There are 3 possible weeks that are available and I will be checking with our friends in Canada for what works for them as I know they like to go.

Looking forward to meeting everyone in the spring.

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WACOUGAR said:


> I think I've talked my husband into going to the rally. Yakama RV park would work for us and the beginning of May also would be great. Vic is thinking he could maybe get in some fly fishing. I am also thinking the wine tasting would be great. We might even be able to go without the kids. Who knows. Anyway, we will keep this on our radar and when the plans are set we will see what we can do.
> *
> By the way, we are still planning on setting up an informal fall rally for the Oktoberfest in Leavenworth for anyone that is interested*. There are 3 possible weeks that are available and I will be checking with our friends in Canada for what works for them as I know they like to go.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone in the spring.
> 
> Kelly


Okoberfest in the Outback....that is a neat idea. The Leavenworth is a bit of a haul for us, but perhaps we can get two rallys doing this...one in Mt. Angel and one in Leavenworth.


----------



## BlueWedge

Hope everyone alright after the weather.

I haven't contacted them yet but it looks like Yakima RV Resort is the place.

Is there a general trend/preference on the weekend ? April 25-27 or May 2-4


----------



## PDX_Doug

David,

Either weekend works for us.

Doug


----------



## WACOUGAR

I think either works for us. I know we have reservations for Memorial Day, but I don't think we have anything else set in Spring. Just let us know and we will try to work it out.

Kelly


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

At this point, I believe either works for us as well.


----------



## jnk36jnk

David, you pick it and we will come. And as far as the Beavers beating the Ducks, it was not due to a tear in the fabric of the universe as previously reported, but simply comeuppance.








Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> David, you pick it and we will come. And as far as the Beavers beating the Ducks, it was not due to a tear in the fabric of the universe as previously reported, but simply comeuppance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


----------



## BlueWedge

OK I will give them a call and see what works better for the RV resort. There could be something like Toppenish days on one of these weekends.
















OK you FB fans Question Why does Washington have predators for mascots and Oregon has rodents and foul ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> OK you FB fans Question Why does Washington have predators for mascots and Oregon has rodents and foul ?


An excellent question...???


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BlueWedge said:


> OK I will give them a call and see what works better for the RV resort. There could be something like Toppenish days on one of these weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK you FB fans Question Why does Washington have predators for mascots and Oregon has rodents and foul ?


Not sure but it seems odd doesn't it that those predators seems to be at the bottom of the barrel lately. Humm, what's that all about!


----------



## Y-Guy

The one thing Ducks and Beavs can always agree on is hating the Purple Puppies.


----------



## BlueWedge

Y-Guy said:


> The one thing Ducks and Beavs can always agree on is hating the Purple Puppies.


I think I just figured it out. Has to be because ducks and beavs are water animals. We had our fair share this year.


----------



## PDX_Doug

BlueWedge said:


> OK you FB fans Question Why does Washington have predators for mascots and Oregon has rodents and foul ?


I think the main reason the Washington schools used Cougars and Huskies is because The Ducks were already taken.
As far as the Beavers go, well, there really is no explaining.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> The one thing Ducks and Beavs can always agree on is hating the Purple Puppies.


I think this is the FIRST football related post I'm made all year that I actually agree with you....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> OK you FB fans Question Why does Washington have predators for mascots and Oregon has rodents and foul ?


I think the main reason the Washington schools used Cougars and Huskies is because The Ducks were already taken.
As far as the Beavers go, well, there really is no explaining.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Scoreboard brother...scoreboard.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Just a note for those going to the rally in Yakima from the Oregon area. The Highway 97 Columbia river bridge, at Biggs Junction, will be closed for repairs during the rally. You will have to cross over the river at The Dalles. You might want to add a little additional time to your travel plans to account for the detour (single lane road with curves and a few hills), if memory serves.
Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well that's handy.









Thanks for the warning, Dean. We will plan accordingly.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Just a note for those going to the rally in Yakima from the Oregon area. The Highway 97 Columbia river bridge, at Biggs Junction, will be closed for repairs during the rally. You will have to cross over the river at The Dalles. You might want to add a little additional time to your travel plans to account for the detour (single lane road with curves and a few hills), if memory serves.
> Dean


Thanks for the update....my Garmin GPS has Traffic updates and tells about these things as well.


----------



## Y-Guy

Dean I know East of 97 on Hwy 14 the road has a number of what appears to be low tunnels. The WSDOT website seems to indicate they are all 14' - but as I recall that is 14' at the center so be cautious if you head up that way going through the tunnels. I know most the truckers come down Hwy 14 cut off at Hwy 97 and cross to the I-84.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well that's scary. And it does not look like there is any even remotely reasonable alternative route.
We may want to take do a reconnaissance run on this one before we try it with trailers, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ok....anyone know how tall at 28RSS is? I need to add 6-8" for the axle flip.


----------



## mv945

Hmm, correct me if I am wrong, but unless you live out there, you shouldn't have to travel on WA14 East of 97. Looks like you would just take I84 to Hood River or The Dalles, cut up to WA14 (since the bridge at Biggs will be closed), then continue on up 97 when you reach it?


----------



## PDX_Doug

mv945 said:


> Hmm, correct me if I am wrong, but unless you live out there, you shouldn't have to travel on WA14 East of 97. Looks like you would just take I84 to Hood River or The Dalles, cut up to WA14 (since the bridge at Biggs will be closed), then continue on up 97 when you reach it?


It's that stretch of WA14 between The Dalles and Hwy 97 that we are worried about.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

I called the WA DOT in Goldendale and spoke with them. The Cook-Underwood Tunnels are a max of 14' so any RV should be okay. She recomended coming down I84 cross the bridge at The Dalles and heading East.

She did say that between Vancouver & The Dalles on WA 14 we could run into issues. The two tunnels at Lyle are 13'4" and the Wind River Tunnel is 13'

We should be clear and good to go.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'll measure my Outback this weekend to see how tall she is....


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'll measure my Outback this weekend to see how tall she is....


Jim, don't worry you always put some Crico or Vaseline on top of the roof rack and AC units and squeeze under.









Side note, did you hear that UW canned their AD? Yeah more turmoil in the land of Purple.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Side note, did you hear that UW canned their AD? Yeah more turmoil in the land of Purple.


After a year like that....he should have quit and not waited to get fired.


----------



## jnk36jnk

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm, correct me if I am wrong, but unless you live out there, you shouldn't have to travel on WA14 East of 97. Looks like you would just take I84 to Hood River or The Dalles, cut up to WA14 (since the bridge at Biggs will be closed), then continue on up 97 when you reach it?


It's that stretch of WA14 between The Dalles and Hwy 97 that we are worried about.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

No tunnels on the strech of Wa 14 going east of the Dalles, all of the tunnels are to the west, near Lyle and futher west around Cook and Underwood. If you take the Hood River Bridge across you would miss the tunnels futher west around Underwood but would have to go through the two tunnels at Lyle, which are shown on the AITA Low Clearances web site at 12'6" at the edge of the travel lane and 13'10" center line of the tunnel. A non 5th wheel Outback should have no problems with those heights (assuming they are accurate) but most 5th wheels might find it a tight fit. _Mine will be _going to the Dalles and crossing there. From the Wa Dept of Transportation site about the closure, northbound truck traffic will be diverted from 1-84 at the Dalles, if it's good enough for heavy truck and trailer traffic, it ought to work for me.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> if it's good enough for heavy truck and trailer traffic, it ought to work for me.


Works for me...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Good news, Dean.
Thanks for following up on that.

Now if I can just remember all this in five months!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## timber

HEY!! Oregon Camper... I'm over in Cougar country this week. Would you like a hat for your next Beaver's game? I'm tellin' ya, it's cold, really cold and everything is crimson & gray over here. How depressing!!







Definitely a college town - gotta love their allegiance tho'.


----------



## timber

> No tunnels on the strech of Wa 14 going east of the Dalles, all of the tunnels are to the west, near Lyle and futher west around Cook and Underwood. If you take the Hood River Bridge across you would miss the tunnels futher west around Underwood but would have to go through the two tunnels at Lyle, which are shown on the AITA Low Clearances web site at 12'6" at the edge of the travel lane and 13'10" center line of the tunnel. A non 5th wheel Outback should have no problems with those heights (assuming they are accurate) but most 5th wheels might find it a tight fit. _Mine will be _going to the Dalles and crossing there. From the Wa Dept of Transportation site about the closure, northbound truck traffic will be diverted from 1-84 at the Dalles, if it's good enough for heavy truck and trailer traffic, it ought to work for me.
> 
> Dean


Thanks for the research. I was just looking over the road maps and gotta admit I wasn't making a lot of progress.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

timber said:


> HEY!! Oregon Camper... I'm over in Cougar country this week. Would you like a hat for your next Beaver's game? I'm tellin' ya, it's cold, really cold and everything is crimson & gray over here. How depressing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a college town - gotta love their allegiance tho'.


Thanks for the offer, but I only wear Black and Orange on game day.


----------



## BlueWedge

I have updated the *first * post with current information !!!!

Sorry for the delay in making a reservation. It was painless.

The date is May 2-4 2008 ( April 25th is Toppenish days and it is completely full that weekend )

The link is Yakima RV Resort

You will need to call them at 800-874-3087 and get a site. Tell them you are with a group and you would like one of the sites reserved under "Outbackers" on May 2-4. They did mention we would get a group discount. We currently have reservations for sites 96-108. You should be able to select/change your site. They have a picnic shelter we should be able to use.

PM me after you have made a res so I can update things.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Yahoo!

Put us down for Site #2.









Thanks for all the work, David.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945

Since we just changed to sites 96-108, we are all set to go in 99. Whoo Hoo!

Edit: Just remembered - here is a pic looking at sites 101 - 98. The Class A on the left is in 99.


----------



## jasonrebecca

Here is what the Resort looks like Via Google Earth.










The reserved sites on in the bottom left.


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK, update time...

We are now in Site #97.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jasonrebecca said:


> Here is what the Resort looks like Via Google Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reserved sites on in the bottom left.


That is some fancy camping. They have washer/dryers?


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK Jim... We went out of our way to pick an open weekend on your calendar.
Time to step up to the plate!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> OK Jim... We went out of our way to pick an open weekend on your calendar.
> Time to step up to the plate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


WE ARE IN!!!! I will call them now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK Jim... We went out of our way to pick an open weekend on your calendar.
> Time to step up to the plate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


WE ARE IN!!!! I will call them now.
[/quote]

Rats....they must be closed (it's 6:41pm). I will call them first thing in the morning.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

shhhhhhh...don't anyone say anything about us actually making it to a rally or you'll jinx us and Rick will tear his achilles again, so shhhhh! ( we grabbed space #100). That put Cricket kinda sorta close so she can keep an eye on those Bluewedge K-9 Kids and keep them in line


----------



## jnk36jnk

We will either be right ahead of you or right behind you, first thing tomorrow morning







jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> We will either be right ahead of you or right behind you, first thing tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodi


I was thinking site 96....which one do you like?


----------



## Y-Guy

We'll be 3rd in line then! Yahoo a rally that is only an hour away... I won't know what to do with all the time on my hands not having to drive for 3-4 hours!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> We'll be 3rd in line then! Yahoo a rally that is only an hour away... I won't know what to do with all the time on my hands not having to drive for 3-4 hours!!!!


Wonder what time they open....I'll start around 7:30am tomorrow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Someone took my site 96!!!!!









I'm now in 103.


----------



## Crismon4

....oops!!!







That'd be us.....when I mentioned 36'6" and 3 slides, they said they'd better put us in 96....sorry Jim!

If I sing the OSU fight song will ya forgive us?

Can't wait for May 2!!! Nice work David!









Tricia


----------



## WACOUGAR

We're in site 101. Looking forward to meeting ya'll!!

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> ....oops!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be us.....when I mentioned 36'6" and 3 slides, they said they'd better put us in 96....sorry Jim!
> 
> If I sing the OSU fight song will ya forgive us?
> 
> Can't wait for May 2!!! Nice work David!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia


Display an Oregon State Flag and wear OSU logo all weekend....and I'll let it slide.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We will be in 104.


----------



## BlueWedge

I would like to thank mv945 for the resort recommendation and the last minute help in selecting the site area.









Thanks everyone, for the encouragement.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> I would like to thank mv945 for the resort recommendation and the last minute help in selecting the site area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, for the encouragement.


BTW...you going to bring that jet that's in the back of your TV in your sig file? I'd like to take that a spin....


----------



## Y-Guy

BlueWedge said:


> Display an Oregon State Flag and wear OSU logo all weekend


I am shocked that you are referring it to OSU when even this Duck knows its now just OS. At least if you are going to say OSU pronounce it correctly, its OSewe.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Y-Guy--

Thanks for the welcome. We're looking forward to it, especially being on that side of the mountains. Warmth!!! We also have reservations for Yakima Sportsmans I think in June. Trying new things next year.

Kelly


----------



## Y-Guy

Kelly, we lived in SE Everett off of Puget Park Trail for a while and a lot of my youth program kids were at SnoHi... great area.

I think you'll have fun with the group, it can be a bit intimidating meeting with an existing group, but trust me once you get to know us I think you'll be hooked. Come May on this side of the mountains the weather is usually wonderful.

Now... Yakima Sportsman... Been there, done that, won't go back. I had high hopes when we went, but we left and my wife and I scratched it off our list. You are very close to the freeway, you can't really see it but its right over the trees. They also have a raceway on the other side of the interstate, while we were camping they were racing. Heard all evening long the zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz of the motors going around the track - sort of ruined the camping in the woods feeling. Then came the mosquitoes. They had a lot of standing water around and the bugs were hungry. The campground itself is nice, green and flat - its just the surroundings. Hopefully when you are there it will be better, and please let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Y-Guy said:


> Kelly, we lived in SE Everett off of Puget Park Trail for a while and a lot of my youth program kids were at SnoHi... great area.
> 
> I think you'll have fun with the group, it can be a bit intimidating meeting with an existing group, but trust me once you get to know us I think you'll be hooked. Come May on this side of the mountains the weather is usually wonderful.
> 
> Now... Yakima Sportsman... Been there, done that, won't go back. I had high hopes when we went, but we left and my wife and I scratched it off our list. You are very close to the freeway, you can't really see it but its right over the trees. They also have a raceway on the other side of the interstate, while we were camping they were racing. Heard all evening long the zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz of the motors going around the track - sort of ruined the camping in the woods feeling. Then came the mosquitoes. They had a lot of standing water around and the bugs were hungry. The campground itself is nice, green and flat - its just the surroundings. Hopefully when you are there it will be better, and please let us know how it goes for you.


You were't too far from where we are as we are in the very south part of Snohomish. My oldest goes to Sno. High. We love it. We are definitely looking forward to warm weather though. We've had it pretty tough over here the last year or two. We didn't really have a summer.

I had heard good things about Yakima Sportsman, but now I wonder. Hopefully it will be okay. We are always game to try places once. Heck, we said we would never go back to Lake Wenatchee because of the mosquitoes and we have a reservation for there this next Memorial Day I believe. Anything to get somewhere warm--we are originally form Calif. (13 years ago). Besides we've done all the campgrounds on this side I think.

Kelly


----------



## Y-Guy

Try Yakima and let me know what you think, maybe we just hit it on a really bad weekend - I hope that's all.

What part of Cali? We lived in Stockton for 2 years.

LOL at Wenatchee, I agree. I've stayed at the Y camp there many times, those are not mosquitoes those are those are MONSTERS!

Photo of the Wenatchee Mosquito


----------



## WACOUGAR

We moved up here from Santa Barbara. However, we both also lived in many other parts of Calif. Santa Maria, Los Gatos (near San Jose), Southern Calif, (Laguna and Lake Forest). As you can see, we get around. We are pretty well put for now until our youngest graduated from high school in 6 years. Then, who knows?

P.S. I like your Wenatchee mosquito. Your not kidding, they are monsters. We plan on bringing in the artillery when we go.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I can sit in my lawn chair with my hand 12 gauge and have a great time with those Mosquito's...


----------



## jnk36jnk

I spent some time in Puerto Rico some years back. We thought the mosquito's there were on the large size, but were real easy to recognize. They had a 2" white dot between their eyes.








Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> I spent some time in Puerto Rico some years back. We thought the mosquito's there were on the large size, but were real easy to recognize. They had a 2" white dot between their eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean


Reall blood suckers eh?


----------



## Y-Guy

Hey who has site 102? When I called it wasn't open... so the $100 question... who's in it?

Also... mileage estimate from Kennewick, WA - 62.7 miles.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Try Yakima and let me know what you think, maybe we just hit it on a really bad weekend - I hope that's all.
> 
> What part of Cali? We lived in Stockton for 2 years.
> 
> LOL at Wenatchee, I agree. I've stayed at the Y camp there many times, those are not mosquitoes those are those are MONSTERS!
> 
> Photo of the Wenatchee Mosquito


that's funny!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Hey who has site 102? When I called it wasn't open... so the $100 question... who's in it?
> 
> Also... mileage estimate from Kennewick, WA - 62.7 miles.


62.59 for us, we could wait for you to catch up and caravan


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Hey who has site 102? When I called it wasn't open... so the $100 question... who's in it?


Perhaps we have a mystery Outbacker. Perhaps Jeff (WACamper) is planning to join us by surprise?


----------



## jnk36jnk

That wouldn't be just a surprise, that would be AWESOME!! Don't tease us. Dean & Jodi


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> I would like to thank mv945 for the resort recommendation and the last minute help in selecting the site area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, for the encouragement.


BTW...you going to bring that jet that's in the back of your TV in your sig file? I'd like to take that a spin....








[/quote]

It is part of a memorial. The jet is attached at the rear to a giant pole buried in the ground. Think the nickname for it was "jet on a stick"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> I would like to thank mv945 for the resort recommendation and the last minute help in selecting the site area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, for the encouragement.


BTW...you going to bring that jet that's in the back of your TV in your sig file? I'd like to take that a spin....








[/quote]

It is part of a memorial. The jet is attached at the rear to a giant pole buried in the ground. Think the nickname for it was "jet on a stick"
[/quote]

LOL....I was just joke'n around....


----------



## mv945

For those that may be interested in visiting a winery (or 2, or 3,...)







, here is the link to the Rattlesnake Hills AVA... Rattlesnake Hills


----------



## Y-Guy

BlueWedge said:


> It is part of a memorial. The jet is attached at the rear to a giant pole buried in the ground. Think the nickname for it was "jet on a stick"


What! What are you saying that its not stored in the Outback? Are you kidding me? Please tell me you are just joking with Jim. All the time when we've camped with you I thought you were like super hero that had a folding jet plane in your Outback and man I thought that was so cool. I was like telling myself I was cool just cause I knew you and stuff. Wow now I fine out that you're not a super hero, you don't have a folding jet plane in your Outback... man next I'll find out that wasn't a sweet looking Super Duty and I was actually riding around in a 1972 Datsun. Way to burst my bubble.


----------



## BlueWedge

Y-Guy said:


> It is part of a memorial. The jet is attached at the rear to a giant pole buried in the ground. Think the nickname for it was "jet on a stick"


What! What are you saying that its not stored in the Outback? Are you kidding me? Please tell me you are just joking with Jim. All the time when we've camped with you I thought you were like super hero that had a folding jet plane in your Outback and man I thought that was so cool. I was like telling myself I was cool just cause I knew you and stuff. Wow now I fine out that you're not a super hero, you don't have a folding jet plane in your Outback... man next I'll find out that wasn't a sweet looking Super Duty and I was actually riding around in a 1972 Datsun. Way to burst my bubble.















[/quote]

You have seen the transformer movie ?









I'm not sure what a 21RS F350 and a Jet turn in to but it has to be cool.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Wow - I was just looking at how many people are reading this thread right now. It must be a slow Friday afternoon!


----------



## Y-Guy

Last post by Sandi at 3:06... and nothing until now. Way to go babe, way to kill a thread dead! Jeez.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Last post by Sandi at 3:06... and nothing until now. Way to go babe, way to kill a thread dead! Jeez.


See what Ducks can do to a great thread....


----------



## jnk36jnk

Anybody but me notice that the Cougs basketball team is rated #7. _Go Cougs_. 
Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> Anybody but me notice that the Cougs basketball team is rated #7. _Go Cougs_.
> Dean


Notice? That would indicate caring! (sorry







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Anybody but me notice that the Cougs basketball team is rated #7. _Go Cougs_.


I noticed. Also noticed the Pac10 has 4 teams in the top 25. However I couldn't help but notice that the Beaves were not even in the top 40. Humm

Cougs 7
UCLA 8
Oregon 16
Zona 21
USC 27
Trees 30
Cal 37


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Anybody but me notice that the Cougs basketball team is rated #7. _Go Cougs_.


I noticed. Also noticed the Pac10 has 4 teams in the top 25. However I couldn't help but notice that the Beaves were not even in the top 40. Humm

Cougs 7
UCLA 8
Oregon 16
Zona 21
USC 27
Trees 30
Cal 37
[/quote]

I won't try to defend OUS's basketball team...the are horrible. Football and Baseball....that's our pride!!

...btw the Cougs will "Coug it"


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Also noticed the Pac10 has 4 teams in the top 25. However I couldn't help but notice that the Beaves were not even in the top 40. Humm


LOL!









Ah, Jim... I feel for you, bud. I really do. I mean, it's bad enough you had to attend Oregon State in the first place, but man... Give it up! Steve is relentless! You can't win!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Also noticed the Pac10 has 4 teams in the top 25. However I couldn't help but notice that the Beaves were not even in the top 40. Humm


LOL!









Ah, Jim... I feel for you, bud. I really do. I mean, it's bad enough you had to attend Oregon State in the first place, but man... Give it up! Steve is relentless! You can't win!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

the way I see it...I win 2 out of 3 sporting events for the next 2-3 years. Ducks football will suck for 2-3 more years...there Baseball team is a joke...however they will have a strong basketball team.

So....at the end of the day, it is about numbers. OSU is better...simple.

Oh...lets not forget the Civil War Game outcome so quick. WE WON....YOU LOST. Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Also noticed the Pac10 has 4 teams in the top 25. However I couldn't help but notice that the Beaves were not even in the top 40. Humm


LOL!









Ah, Jim... I feel for you, bud. I really do. I mean, it's bad enough you had to attend Oregon State in the first place, but man... Give it up! Steve is relentless! You can't win!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

the way I see it...I win 2 out of 3 sporting events for the next 2-3 years. Ducks football will suck for 2-3 more years...there Baseball team is a joke...however they will have a strong basketball team.

So....at the end of the day, it is about numbers. OSU is better...simple.

Oh...lets not forget the Civil War Game outcome so quick. WE WON....YOU LOST. Hahahahahaha!!!!
[/quote]

And who was that Oregon State player that was oh so close to the _Heisman Trophy_ this year? Oh that's right, it was University of Oregon player Dennis Dixon, back when they were ranked *Number Two NATIONALLY*! Hmm... Let me look at the charts here... Oregon State was ranked... um?... Huh, that's odd? I can't seem to find the Beavers on the list anywhere? I must be missing a page.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Also noticed the Pac10 has 4 teams in the top 25. However I couldn't help but notice that the Beaves were not even in the top 40. Humm


LOL!









Ah, Jim... I feel for you, bud. I really do. I mean, it's bad enough you had to attend Oregon State in the first place, but man... Give it up! Steve is relentless! You can't win!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

the way I see it...I win 2 out of 3 sporting events for the next 2-3 years. Ducks football will suck for 2-3 more years...there Baseball team is a joke...however they will have a strong basketball team.

So....at the end of the day, it is about numbers. OSU is better...simple.

Oh...lets not forget the Civil War Game outcome so quick. WE WON....YOU LOST. Hahahahahaha!!!!
[/quote]

And who was that Oregon State player that was oh so close to the _Heisman Trophy_ this year? Oh that's right, it was University of Oregon player Dennis Dixon, back when they were ranked *Number Two NATIONALLY*! Hmm... Let me look at the charts here... Oregon State was ranked... um?... Huh, that's odd? I can't seem to find the Beavers on the list anywhere? I must be missing a page.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

blah...blah..coulda...woulda...shoulda...blah...blah...blah...

Only rankings you need to be looking at are the COLD HARD FACTS

Oregoon State - Ranked 3rd in PAC-10
UofO Ranked 4th in PAC-10.

Scoreboard suckers....scoreboard.

Oregon State BEAT Oregon in Civil War...on your HOME turf. Keep on singing the song on dance on how you could have been soooo great...but just like LAST year...the Ducks fall flat on their face with 5 games left in the year. HAHAHAHA....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Also noticed the Pac10 has 4 teams in the top 25. However I couldn't help but notice that the Beaves were not even in the top 40. Humm


LOL!









Ah, Jim... I feel for you, bud. I really do. I mean, it's bad enough you had to attend Oregon State in the first place, but man... Give it up! Steve is relentless! You can't win!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

the way I see it...I win 2 out of 3 sporting events for the next 2-3 years. Ducks football will suck for 2-3 more years...there Baseball team is a joke...however they will have a strong basketball team.

So....at the end of the day, it is about numbers. OSU is better...simple.

Oh...lets not forget the Civil War Game outcome so quick. WE WON....YOU LOST. Hahahahahaha!!!!
[/quote]

And who was that Oregon State player that was oh so close to the _Heisman Trophy_ this year? Oh that's right, it was University of Oregon player Dennis Dixon, back when they were ranked *Number Two NATIONALLY*! Hmm... Let me look at the charts here... Oregon State was ranked... um?... Huh, that's odd? I can't seem to find the Beavers on the list anywhere? I must be missing a page.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

blah...blah..coulda...woulda...shoulda...blah...blah...blah...

Only rankings you need to be looking at are the COLD HARD FACTS

Oregoon State - Ranked 3rd in PAC-10
UofO Ranked 4th in PAC-10.

Scoreboard suckers....scoreboard.

Oregon State BEAT Oregon in Civil War...on your HOME turf. Keep on singing the song on dance on how you could have been soooo great...but just like LAST year...the Ducks fall flat on their face with 5 games left in the year. HAHAHAHA....
[/quote]
I suppose your right Jim. BTW, Good luck in that Emerald Bowl.







(snicker)
I guess the Ducks will just have to make do with traveling south to the sunshine of the, well, the Sun Bowl.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

and who is, in site 102 ?


----------



## Crismon4

Oregon_Camper said:


> Someone took my site 96!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now in 103.


Hey, singing the OSU fight song was a joke....and if you heard me sing, it'd be more of a punishment









Seriously, we'd be happy to swap with you....IF we can fit into 103. I'll try to remember to call Yakama RV and ask.

Tricia


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> Someone took my site 96!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now in 103.


Hey, singing the OSU fight song was a joke....and if you heard me sing, it'd be more of a punishment









Seriously, we'd be happy to swap with you....IF we can fit into 103. I'll try to remember to call Yakama RV and ask.

Tricia
[/quote]

I don't care...I was just giving you a hard time...


----------



## tdvffjohn

Y Guy said:


> Last post by Sandi at 3:06... and nothing until now. Way to go babe, way to kill a thread dead! Jeez.


Probably sitting across the room from one another as they post


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

tdvffjohn said:


> Last post by Sandi at 3:06... and nothing until now. Way to go babe, way to kill a thread dead! Jeez.


Probably sitting across the room from one another as they post








[/quote]

LOL - NO, not this time. He was at work, I was at home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Last post by Sandi at 3:06... and nothing until now. Way to go babe, way to kill a thread dead! Jeez.


Probably sitting across the room from one another as they post








[/quote]

LOL - NO, not this time. He was at work, I was at home.
[/quote]

But have you guys sat across from each other and posted a message in response to the other?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Last post by Sandi at 3:06... and nothing until now. Way to go babe, way to kill a thread dead! Jeez.


Probably sitting across the room from one another as they post








[/quote]

LOL - NO, not this time. He was at work, I was at home.
[/quote]

But have you guys sat across from each other and posted a message in response to the other?
[/quote]

Uh, Yes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Last post by Sandi at 3:06... and nothing until now. Way to go babe, way to kill a thread dead! Jeez.


Probably sitting across the room from one another as they post








[/quote]

LOL - NO, not this time. He was at work, I was at home.
[/quote]

But have you guys sat across from each other and posted a message in response to the other?
[/quote]

Uh, Yes.






















[/quote]

Too funny...

Same office or different part of the house?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Same room.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Same room.


Hehehe...

My DW shares in office with me, but I can't get her to become a member. She says one of us is enough.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> My DW shares in office with me, but I can't get her to become a member. She says one of us is enough.


I think I would tend to agree with that. I'm not sure I could afford the bandwidth of two O_C's!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> My DW shares in office with me, but I can't get her to become a member. She says one of us is enough.


I think I would tend to agree with that. I'm not sure I could afford the bandwidth of two O_C's!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey now. Just a few more years, and I have my DS's on here...then WATCH out!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> My DW shares in office with me, but I can't get her to become a member. She says one of us is enough.


I think I would tend to agree with that. I'm not sure I could afford the bandwidth of two O_C's!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey now. Just a few more years, and I have my DS's on here...then WATCH out!!
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> My DW shares in office with me, but I can't get her to become a member. She says one of us is enough.


I think I would tend to agree with that. I'm not sure I could afford the bandwidth of two O_C's!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey now. Just a few more years, and I have my DS's on here...then WATCH out!!
[/quote]








[/quote]

OH...then there will be a total of 3 Oregon State fans here....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> My DW shares in office with me, but I can't get her to become a member. She says one of us is enough.


I think I would tend to agree with that. I'm not sure I could afford the bandwidth of two O_C's!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey now. Just a few more years, and I have my DS's on here...then WATCH out!!
[/quote]








[/quote]

OH...then there will be a total of 3 Oregon State fans here....








[/quote]
How to put this...
You see Jim, my DS was talking to your DS the other day, and, well...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy




----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


>


So true....they keep screaming from across the football field stuff like "no fair" "coulda/woulda", "if", etc...

Then you can see them whipser to each other...."Man...this OSU football really is a great team...they beat us *TWO *years in a row"!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


>


So true....they keep screaming from across the football field stuff like "no fair" "coulda/woulda", "if", etc...

Then you can see them whipser to each other...."Man...this OSU football really is a great team...they beat us *TWO *years in a row"!!!
[/quote]

In YOUR dream world - you must be hearing funny voices again. You know they have hospitals for issues like that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


>


So true....they keep screaming from across the football field stuff like "no fair" "coulda/woulda", "if", etc...

Then you can see them whipser to each other...."Man...this OSU football really is a great team...they beat us *TWO *years in a row"!!!
[/quote]

In YOUR dream world - you must be hearing funny voices again. You know they have hospitals for issues like that.








[/quote]

Ah....must be nice a dreamy at the "Y" house...so sleepy...so dreamy....no idea what they are really saying. ZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


>


So true....they keep screaming from across the football field stuff like "no fair" "coulda/woulda", "if", etc...

Then you can see them whipser to each other...."Man...this OSU football really is a great team...they beat us *TWO *years in a row"!!!
[/quote]

In YOUR dream world - you must be hearing funny voices again. You know they have hospitals for issues like that.








[/quote]

Ah....must be nice and dreamy at the "Y" house...so sleepy...so dreamy....no idea what they are really saying. ZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## BigBadBrain

BlueWedge said:


> I have updated the *first * post with current information !!!!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in making a reservation. It was painless.
> 
> The date is May 2-4 2008 ( April 25th is Toppenish days and it is completely full that weekend )
> 
> The link is Yakima RV Resort
> 
> You will need to call them at 800-874-3087 and get a site. Tell them you are with a group and you would like one of the sites reserved under "Outbackers" on May 2-4. They did mention we would get a group discount. We currently have reservations for sites 96-108. You should be able to select/change your site. They have a picnic shelter we should be able to use.
> 
> PM me after you have made a res so I can update things.


I assume this is still valid? (You duck and beaver guys take it out behind the bar! --From the pictures involved I'd say you are both being babies about the whole thing!)

Well, after meeting with (most of







) Y-Guy's family at the second triennial WDW rally of PNW Outbackers (where was everyone?) and hearing about the rally, we are considering it. The last 561 PNW rallies we've signed up for we've had to cancel so we aren't committing yet. What's the weather that weekend? Unless I can get a good idea of the weather I won't be able to commit.

BBB


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BigBadBrain said:


> I have updated the *first * post with current information !!!!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in making a reservation. It was painless.
> 
> The date is May 2-4 2008 ( April 25th is Toppenish days and it is completely full that weekend )
> 
> The link is Yakima RV Resort
> 
> You will need to call them at 800-874-3087 and get a site. Tell them you are with a group and you would like one of the sites reserved under "Outbackers" on May 2-4. They did mention we would get a group discount. We currently have reservations for sites 96-108. You should be able to select/change your site. They have a picnic shelter we should be able to use.
> 
> PM me after you have made a res so I can update things.


I assume this is still valid? (You duck and beaver guys take it out behind the bar! --From the pictures involved I'd say you are both being babies about the whole thing!)

Well, after meeting with (most of







) Y-Guy's family at the second triennial WDW rally of PNW Outbackers (where was everyone?) and hearing about the rally, we are considering it. The last 561 PNW rallies we've signed up for we've had to cancel so we aren't committing yet. What's the weather that weekend? Unless I can get a good idea of the weather I won't be able to commit.

BBB
[/quote]

Weather will be great. PDX_Doug gave us his word.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Glad to see you made it over here Brian. I do wonder where the rest of the PNW Outbackers were on Christmas - WDW was the place to be (although Steve will probably disagree on that







)

As far as the weather - Early May in Toppenish - should be wonderful!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Seriously - we will do what we can to get there. We're still populating the 2008 calendar (it's only 9 hours and 23 minutes old after all) so we should be able to determine just what will be going on. Who knows, maybe DD can make it (depends on when finals are).

BBB


----------



## TripletWorld

I maybe able to join you all for this rally, but would not be there until Saturday. I have to work Friday night, but I am checking to see what I can arrange.

I would like to attend a Rally as I have never been to one before. They do sound like lots of fun


----------



## Oregon_Camper

GreatScott said:


> I maybe able to join you all for this rally, but would not be there until Saturday. I have to work Friday night, but I am checking to see what I can arrange.
> 
> I would like to attend a Rally as I have never been to one before. They do sound like lots of fun


Hope you can make it...they are always a good time.


----------



## Y-Guy

GreatScott & BigBadBrain - I hope both of you can make the Rally - they are always more fun with more people at them.

Hey!!! I just noticed that Vdub is going to be joining us at the rally? What's the story here?????

*Only 119 days to go!*


----------



## vdub

No story, just going to be in the local area on our way back from SoCal and, besides, someone needs to keep an eye on you, Steve.....


----------



## Y-Guy

LOL good deal, glad to have you coming to the Rally... been a long time since we've seen you.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Feeling better Steve?


----------



## Y-Guy

BigBadBrain said:


> Feeling better Steve?


Finally, I really haven't felt great, today is about the best I've felt and its been about a week since I got on the meds. The flu was nasty, I've been really kicking myself for not getting the flu shot, thankfully that Tamiflu stuff seemed to help, but really took a good chunk of me from our Disney trip







I missed seeing you guys, many thanks for the Mickey Hat though!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vdub said:


> No story, just going to be in the local area on our way back from SoCal and, besides, someone needs to keep an eye on you, Steve.....


Well great...glad to have you attend!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Feeling better Steve?


Finally, I really haven't felt great, today is about the best I've felt and its been about a week since I got on the meds. The flu was nasty, I've been really kicking myself for not getting the flu shot, thankfully that Tamiflu stuff seemed to help, but really took a good chunk of me from our Disney trip







I missed seeing you guys, many thanks for the Mickey Hat though!
[/quote]

So sorry you were sick Steve. I hear the bug is kicking some rear end around here. Hope you are back to 100% soon!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Hey, the Mickey hat is the least we could do Steve - I'm just sorry you missed out on your vacation.

Somehow I missed the free flu shots at work - I guess it's not too late to think about getting one huh?

Still working on our calendar to make sure we will be able to make it tot he rally. Seems like life should be getting simpler as our kids get older (one of them is currently in Antarctica) but is doesn't seem to be working out that way.

BBB


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> Hey, the Mickey hat is the least we could do Steve - I'm just sorry you missed out on your vacation.
> 
> Somehow I missed the free flu shots at work - I guess it's not too late to think about getting one huh?
> 
> Still working on our calendar to make sure we will be able to make it tot he rally. Seems like life should be getting simpler as our kids get older (one of them is currently in Antarctica) but is doesn't seem to be working out that way.
> 
> BBB


Definitely get the flu shot. It's not too late at all. It only takes 2 weeks to be effective!!!

I was searching on Antarctica cruises and it looks like your older one will have quite the experience.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Currently DD is at the 'End of the World' otherwise known as Patagonia. She will board the ship for crossing of the Drake passage tomorrow and be in Antarctica on Wednesday. She says the Andes are pretty spectacular!

BBB


----------



## BigBadBrain

BBB will be in Site 102! There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Y-Guy

BigBadBrain said:


> BBB will be in Site 102! There goes the neighborhood.


Sweet deal that's great news, time for a happy dance!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BigBadBrain said:


> BBB will be in Site 102! There goes the neighborhood.


If I promise to keep rockets off Steve's roof....can we see the famous fire starting trick this time?


----------



## BigBadBrain

Welllll, I don't know. With the way things worked last time, I don't know if I can risk another embarrassment. Oh, wait, embarrassment is my middle name. If we have some kind of campfire then sure - we can do it. I don't see any fire rings towards our end of camp though!

Is someone going to do a compilation on the number of kids that will be in attendance? Y-Guy, are you up for another campfire (maybe with a little more preparation this time - my bad)? Steve, you can do your famous Beethoven joke!


----------



## Y-Guy

BBB I bet we can rope Jim into things too. Maybe I'll find some flares and we can do a fire. To those that have camped here, what are the sites as far as fire pits like?

I could try out the Sobe Bombs I've learned about, but not sure we want to bring out the Fire Department.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> BBB I bet we can rope Jim into things too. Maybe I'll find some flares and we can do a fire. To those that have camped here, what are the sites as far as fire pits like?
> 
> I could try out the Sobe Bombs I've learned about, but not sure we want to bring out the Fire Department.


Sounds like fun. Our kids really enjoy a good start to a campfire.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BigBadBrain said:


> BBB will be in Site 102! There goes the neighborhood.


we are next to you , does Rick need to bring his uh, "work gear"?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> BBB will be in Site 102! There goes the neighborhood.


we are next to you , does Rick need to bring his uh, "work gear"?















[/quote]

If by "work" you men sitting in a camping chair enjoying the day...then Yes he does!!


----------



## WACOUGAR

This is starting to sound like good fun. Can't wait. Nice crowd coming. I am just looking forward to the warm weather.

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WACOUGAR said:


> This is starting to sound like good fun. Can't wait. Nice crowd coming. I am just looking forward to the warm weather.
> 
> Kelly


You got that right!









...might at "dry" into that sentence too.


----------



## 3MurphsOutbackin'

Hey PNW Outbackers, We've decided to jump in to fray and attend our first Rally with ya'll.







We're reserved in site 107. Anxious to hear what the pot luck theme will turn out to be - I love to cook for a group - never know what might end up in the pot.







Lookin' forward to fun in the sun in May!







See you then - 3Murphs


----------



## Y-Guy

3MurphsOutbackin said:


> Lookin' forward to fun in the sun in May!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you then - 3Murphs


Sweet deal, this Rally is *G R O W I N G* and going to be a blast!!!!


----------



## BlueWedge

3MurphsOutbackin said:


> Hey PNW Outbackers, We've decided to jump in to fray and attend our first Rally with ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're reserved in site 107. Anxious to hear what the pot luck theme will turn out to be - I love to cook for a group - never know what might end up in the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' forward to fun in the sun in May!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you then - 3Murphs


Welcome ! It is always great to see new faces.

Speaking of potluck theme. It is never too early to work on a theme. I will be out of town for a bit but feel free to decide on a theme while I am gone.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

3MurphsOutbackin said:


> Hey PNW Outbackers, We've decided to jump in to fray and attend our first Rally with ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're reserved in site 107. Anxious to hear what the pot luck theme will turn out to be - I love to cook for a group - never know what might end up in the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' forward to fun in the sun in May!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you then - 3Murphs


GREAT News!!!

Let's get this Rally really big!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

BlueWedge said:


> Hey PNW Outbackers, We've decided to jump in to fray and attend our first Rally with ya'll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're reserved in site 107. Anxious to hear what the pot luck theme will turn out to be - I love to cook for a group - never know what might end up in the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' forward to fun in the sun in May!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you then - 3Murphs


Welcome ! It is always great to see new faces.

Speaking of potluck theme. It is never too early to work on a theme. I will be out of town for a bit but feel free to decide on a theme while I am gone.








[/quote]

Welcome to all three 3MurphsOutbackin! I tried gettin' 107 but they said it had been taken - you must've snuck in before us.

For a theme might I suggest EATATHON 2007!! Let's face it, themes are great but what we're there for is the FOOD right?


----------



## WACOUGAR

For a theme might I suggest EATATHON 2007!! Let's face it, themes are great but what we're there for is the FOOD right?
[/quote]

And don't forget the drink too!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WACOUGAR said:


> And don't forget the drink too!!!


Doug is the drink MAKER...and I'm the drink DRINKER.


----------



## BlueWedge

How about a trailer trash food theme ?









Or we can just go with no theme. Any volunteers for organizing the potluck ?


----------



## jnk36jnk

I think a trailer trash theme is great. How about something with spam? Not that I would actually eat it but that is what I think of when I think 'trailer trash'. Not sure why although it may have something to do with my kids descriptive phrase, "Spam sucking trailer trash", as in, "Those folks are nothing but.....!" Another idea along a similar vein could be a church potluck theme (you know, green jello/cottage cheese salad or pie), not to suggest that church potlucks are in any way related to 'spam sucking trailer trash'







 Jodi


----------



## BigBadBrain

Nothing beats roasted Spam on a stick!









Beyond Spam I'm not sure what trailer trash fare would be Jodi, can you give us more examples? Church potluck sounds interesting, I'm always up for green Jello. Sounds like my usual would work in all instances. I'd hate to replace summer sausage with Spam though - it really would hurt.

BBQ Spam - yummm!

Spam carving contest - who can make the most realistic 3-d representation of an Outback? Winner takes home all the Spam!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> How about a trailer trash food theme ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just go with no theme. Any volunteers for organizing the potluck ?


2 things: I will volunteer! It's soooooo close to my front yard I feel obligated








How about a Wine country theme? yanno, grapes and wine and cheese and grapes and wine and cheese! just kidding! but I will volunteer.

How about Finger food theme? no spoons for forks allowed except for serving?? just a thought.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> How about a trailer trash food theme ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just go with no theme. Any volunteers for organizing the potluck ?


2 things: I will volunteer! It's soooooo close to my front yard I feel obligated








How about a Wine country theme? yanno, grapes and wine and cheese and grapes and wine and cheese! just kidding! but I will volunteer.

How about Finger food theme? no spoons for forks allowed except for serving?? just a thought.
[/quote]

I'm liking the Wine Country Theme. I think I could really get into that!!! LOL Not sure the Spam on a stick thing works for me. It may just be me, but it just doesn't go well with a good Chardonnay. I guess better with Boones Farm Strawberry Hill--Yikes!!


----------



## Y-Guy




----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> How about a trailer trash food theme ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just go with no theme. Any volunteers for organizing the potluck ?


2 things: I will volunteer! It's soooooo close to my front yard I feel obligated








How about a Wine country theme? yanno, grapes and wine and cheese and grapes and wine and cheese! just kidding! but I will volunteer.

How about Finger food theme? no spoons for forks allowed except for serving?? just a thought.
[/quote]

I like the Whine country theme. Of course I like cheese which my doctors tell me is bad for my health .

Thanks for organizing the potluck Doxie.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Wine is great at a nice dinner...but camping requires beer or Jack. IMHO of course


----------



## vdub

> Wine is great at a nice dinner...but camping requires beer or Jack. IMHO of course


Jack? That's kind of snutty puttuty for camping. Always thought Old Crow was the drink of choice for camping.


----------



## Y-Guy

Humm is the campground a dry campground, I seem to recall somebody mentioning that but I didn't see any info on their web site about this.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vdub said:


> Wine is great at a nice dinner...but camping requires beer or Jack. IMHO of course
> 
> 
> 
> Jack? That's kind of snutty puttuty for camping. Always thought Old Crow was the drink of choice for camping.
Click to expand...

Hey...I like Jack...Jack is my friend...Jack likes to live in my house and my Outback. No problems...









BTW...what is "Old Crow"?


----------



## vdub

> Hey...I like Jack...Jack is my friend...Jack likes to live in my house and my Outback. No problems...


Obviously, you don't know jack....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Humm is the campground a dry campground, I seem to recall somebody mentioning that but I didn't see any info on their web site about this.


That just means we use those red cups or a coffee mug.


----------



## vdub

Yeah, I drink a lot of coffee....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vdub said:


> Hey...I like Jack...Jack is my friend...Jack likes to live in my house and my Outback. No problems...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't know jack....
Click to expand...

I introduce you to Jack on May 2nd. In the words of Frank Sanatra..."Coke for Color"


----------



## vdub

I'm not sure I have the palette for the good stuff.... OK, I'll force myself.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vdub said:


> I'm not sure I have the palette for the good stuff.... OK, I'll force myself.....


You got it...first round is on me!


----------



## timber

BlueWedge said:


> How about a trailer trash food theme ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just go with no theme. Any volunteers for organizing the potluck ?


2 things: I will volunteer! It's soooooo close to my front yard I feel obligated








How about a Wine country theme? yanno, grapes and wine and cheese and grapes and wine and cheese! just kidding! but I will volunteer.

How about Finger food theme? no spoons for forks allowed except for serving?? just a thought.
[/quote]

I like the Whine country theme. Of course I like cheese which my doctors tell me is bad for my health .

Thanks for organizing the potluck Doxie.
[/quote]

I believe, but don't quote me on this, that it is OK to partake of cheese if you're enjoying a glass of wine and smoking a fine cigar! 
(I'm certain it was not my doctor that gave me that advice!







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

what's it called when you go house to house and eat and drink?
I am sure the RV Park is well aware of what everyone has in their sippee cups............I bet the park owners carry around a cup from time to time


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what's it called when you go house to house and eat and drink?
> I am sure the RV Park is well aware of what everyone has in their sippee cups............I bet the park owners carry around a cup from time to time


Sure...I'm guessing some "have" no alcohol rules, only to be enforced if someone is getting out of hand.


----------



## mv945

Yep, there is a sign that says "No Alchohol" you will see as you drive in. Not to worry, like you said, red cups and coffee mugs are a necessary item to bring to this CG.







. They have wine country brochures in the office, what do they expect?
The technicality is that the entire Yakama reservation is 'dry', and this CG is within the reservation boundary. The casino (which is within walking distance) is also dry.
Also, there are unfortunately no campfire rings in the sites. We break out the propane firepit at this one. Not the same as the real thing, but it is better than nothing!
How many days until the rally?


----------



## Y-Guy

113 days to go


----------



## BigBadBrain

BlueWedge said:


> I like the Whine country theme. Of course I like cheese which my doctors tell me is bad for my health .
> 
> Thanks for organizing the potluck Doxie.


I'm not sure a "Whine country" theme would be a good idea. Certainly not during an election year!


----------



## PDX_Doug

mv945 said:


> The casino (which is within walking distance) is also dry.


No alcohol in the casino? Obviously they are running it as a non-profit!
They may want to rethink that one.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> In Utah you can't even transport alcohol that was purchased out of state!


Oops I never knew that.

Sorry Occifer


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> In Utah you can't even transport alcohol that was purchased out of state!


Oops I never knew that.

Sorry Occifer









[/quote]

I knew you Ducks folks were all jail birds.


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> I knew you Ducks folks were all jail birds.


Hey at least we partake of the Vine and the Field and not of the Gay Sheep


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I knew you Ducks folks were all jail birds.


Hey at least we partake of the Vine and the Field and not of the Gay Sheep
















[/quote]

Ok...ya got me there, but our coach's kids don't get caught driving drunk TWICE...then ask Daddy to cover it up for them. To make it worse...Mr. Bellotti actually thought he owns Eugene and that he could pull this off.









*Luke Bellotti's two DUIIs too many for UO to hide 
*http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian....xml&coll=7


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK, maybe Whine Country isn't such a bad theme.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wine is great at a nice dinner...but camping requires beer or Jack. IMHO of course
> 
> 
> 
> Jack? That's kind of snutty puttuty for camping. Always thought Old Crow was the drink of choice for camping.
Click to expand...

Hey...I like Jack...Jack is my friend...Jack likes to live in my house and my Outback. No problems...









BTW...what is "Old Crow"?
[/quote]

Regardless of what Rick says........it is NOT me


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

vdub said:


> Hey...I like Jack...Jack is my friend...Jack likes to live in my house and my Outback. No problems...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't know jack....
Click to expand...

I met Jack a few years ago when my girlfriend and I went to the Oregon Coast, he was either chasing beer or beer was chasing him........it's kind of a blur. Haven't touched him since.........he's Evil, pure evil.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Ok everyone let's start thinking of something to go along with our beverages! I volunteered to be the self named Potluck Princess







.

I would like to bring a fruit salad, dinner rolls, and a dessert of some sort. We can also bring our fold down barbeque if it's needed.

We WILL have our 4 year old grandaughter







with us as her parents will be in Colorado.Anyone else have little girls?

Crismon4 - 96------------
PDX_Doug - 97-----------
BlueWedge - 98
mv945 - 99---------------
Doxie-Doglover - 100------FRUIT SALAD, DINNER ROLLS, DESSERT
WACOUGAR - 101---------
BigBadBrain - 102---------
Oregon_Camper - 103-----
jnk36jnk - 104------------
Y-Guy - 105--------------
vdub and mdub - 106------
3MurphsOutbackin' - 107---
timber - 109--------------​


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, we will have two granddaughters with us, an 8 yr old and a 7 yr old, plus their parents. There will be 6 of us total. Is there a theme for the potluck?
Jodi


----------



## BigBadBrain

No daughter on this trip (unless a miracle happens). Besides, she's 19 and although she's good with kids, I don't think she qualifies as a member of that group anymore.

BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast will be our contribution. A large crockpot this time.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ok everyone let's start thinking of something to go along with our beverages! I volunteered to be the self named Potluck Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I would like to bring a fruit salad, dinner rolls, and a dessert of some sort. We can also bring our fold down barbeque if it's needed.
> 
> We WILL have our 4 year old grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with us as her parents will be in Colorado.Anyone else have little girls?
> 
> Crismon4 - 96------------
> PDX_Doug - 97-----------
> BlueWedge - 98
> mv945 - 99---------------
> Doxie-Doglover - 100------FRUIT SALAD, DINNER ROLLS, DESSERT ( and Beano-see below)
> WACOUGAR - 101---------
> BigBadBrain - 102---------BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast
> Oregon_Camper - 103-----
> jnk36jnk - 104------------
> Y-Guy - 105--------------
> vdub and mdub - 106------
> 3MurphsOutbackin' - 107---
> timber - 109--------------​


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, we will have two granddaughters with us, an 8 yr old and a 7 yr old, plus their parents. There will be 6 of us total. Is there a theme for the potluck?
> Jodi


I don't think so. Maybe we could just use " Good Ole American Pot Luck"


----------



## Y-Guy

BigBadBrain said:


> BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast


Oh man and I was looking forward to your FamousFredFlandersFartingFlakyFettucini


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast


Oh man and I was looking forward to your FamousFredFlandersFartingFlakyFettucini








[/quote]

Maybe you could bring that Steve.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, I will be bringing a pan of lasagne, a green salad and sour cream chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting. jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BigBadBrain said:


> No daughter on this trip (unless a miracle happens). Besides, she's 19 and although she's good with kids, I don't think she qualifies as a member of that group anymore.
> 
> BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast will be our contribution. A large crockpot this time.


Not that you need more acknowledgment on your daughter, but I remember she wasn't good with kids...she was GREAT with them. She created a craft table for all the little kids...they had a blast. You have done an excellent job raising her for sure.


----------



## PDX_Doug

BigBadBrain said:


> BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast will be our contribution. A large crockpot this time.


Hopefully a REALLY BIG crockpot this time. That stuff was good!!!









I'll have to check with the DW on our contribution. Considering the location, it may be wise to forego the Kool-Aid this time around.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Considering the location, it may be wise to forego the Kool-Aid this time around.


Don't make me drive over to your house and smack ya' upside the head. Take it back...take it back now.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Considering the location, it may be wise to forego the Kool-Aid this time around.


Don't make me drive over to your house and smack ya' upside the head. Take it back...take it back now.








[/quote]

How about a compromise...

Drive over to my house, and partake of a KoolAid (or three) here?








(You don't even have to wait until May)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Considering the location, it may be wise to forego the Kool-Aid this time around.


Don't make me drive over to your house and smack ya' upside the head. Take it back...take it back now.








[/quote]

How about a compromise...

Drive over to my house, and partake of a KoolAid (or three) here?








(You don't even have to wait until May)

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Now you're talkn'. Perhaps a birthday cheer? Oh wait...nope, I'll be in Kuala Lumpur on March 1st.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ok everyone let's start thinking of something to go along with our beverages! I volunteered to be the self named Potluck Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I would like to bring a fruit salad, dinner rolls, and a dessert of some sort. We can also bring our fold down barbeque if it's needed.
> 
> We WILL have our 4 year old grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with us as her parents will be in Colorado.Anyone else have little girls?
> 
> Crismon4 - 96------------
> PDX_Doug - 97-----------*KOOL-AID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( you're not gettin out of it Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*
> BlueWedge - 98
> mv945 - 99---------------
> Doxie-Doglover - 100------FRUIT SALAD, DINNER ROLLS, DESSERT ( and Beano-see below)
> WACOUGAR - 101---------
> BigBadBrain - 102---------BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast
> Oregon_Camper - 103-----
> jnk36jnk - 104------------a pan of lasagne, a green salad and sour cream chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting.
> Y-Guy - 105--------------
> vdub and mdub - 106------
> 3MurphsOutbackin' - 107---
> timber - 109--------------​


[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> PDX_Doug - 97-----------*KOOL-AID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( you're not gettin out of it Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*


You tell em'....


----------



## mv945

Please put us down for a pea salad.
We will have all 3 girls with us - 19, 15, & 3.
I don't believe I have partaken of the famous Kool-Aid, yet....


----------



## 3MurphsOutbackin'

I'll make up a pot of my famous Elk Chili if anyone would be willing to try a little wild game cuisine







. I'll probably cook up some southern cornbread and maybe a few other goodies to go along. Lookin' forward to the feast!

3Murphs


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ok everyone let's start thinking of something to go along with our beverages! I volunteered to be the self named Potluck Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I would like to bring a fruit salad, dinner rolls, and a dessert of some sort. We can also bring our fold down barbeque if it's needed.
> 
> We WILL have our 4 year old grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with us as her parents will be in Colorado.Anyone else have little girls?
> 
> Crismon4 - 96------------
> PDX_Doug - 97-----------*KOOL-AID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( you're not gettin out of it Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*
> BlueWedge - 98
> mv945 - 99---------------
> Doxie-Doglover - 100------FRUIT SALAD, DINNER ROLLS, DESSERT ( and Beano-see below)
> WACOUGAR - 101---------
> BigBadBrain - 102---------BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast
> Oregon_Camper - 103-----
> jnk36jnk - 104------------a pan of lasagne, a green salad and sour cream chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting.
> Y-Guy - 105--------------
> vdub and mdub - 106------
> 3MurphsOutbackin' - 107---I'll make up a pot of my famous Elk Chili if anyone would be willing to try a little wild game cuisine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll probably cook up some southern cornbread and maybe a few other goodies to go along.
> timber - 109--------------​


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ok everyone let's start thinking of something to go along with our beverages! I volunteered to be the self named Potluck Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I would like to bring a fruit salad, dinner rolls, and a dessert of some sort. We can also bring our fold down barbeque if it's needed.
> 
> We WILL have our 4 year old grandaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with us as her parents will be in Colorado.Anyone else have little girls?
> 
> Crismon4 - 96------------
> PDX_Doug - 97-----------*KOOL-AID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( you're not gettin out of it Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*
> BlueWedge - 98
> mv945 - 99---------------pea salad.
> 
> Doxie-Doglover - 100------FRUIT SALAD, DINNER ROLLS, DESSERT ( and Beano-see below)
> WACOUGAR - 101---------
> BigBadBrain - 102---------BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast
> Oregon_Camper - 103-----
> jnk36jnk - 104------------a pan of lasagne, a green salad and sour cream chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting.
> Y-Guy - 105--------------
> vdub and mdub - 106------
> 3MurphsOutbackin' - 107---I'll make up a pot of my famous Elk Chili if anyone would be willing to try a little wild game cuisine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll probably cook up some southern cornbread and maybe a few other goodies to go along.
> timber - 109--------------​


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

3MurphsOutbackin said:


> I'll make up a pot of my famous Elk Chili if anyone would be willing to try a little wild game cuisine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll probably cook up some southern cornbread and maybe a few other goodies to go along. Lookin' forward to the feast!
> 
> 3Murphs


Heck ya! I'd love to try some.


----------



## Y-Guy

3MurphsOutbackin said:


> I'll make up a pot of my famous Elk Chili if anyone would be willing to try a little wild game cuisine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I say Gopher it!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Speechless Steve?


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Speechless Steve?


Smart___ LOL 
But yes... sorry Jim I was watching th OSU basketball team... left me totally speechless LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Speechless Steve?


Smart___ LOL 
But yes... sorry Jim I was watching th OSU basketball team... left me totally speechless LOL

[/quote]

I won't even try to defend them...they are horrible. I'm guessing the OSU womens team could beat them.


----------



## Scott Z.

We're 50 miles up the road in Ellensburg. The boys, however, have baseball games that weekend. Any chance of us coming by during the day and socializing with fellow Outbackers?


----------



## Y-Guy

Scott you are more then welcome to come by and say hello and join in the fun. Are the games in town or traveling, on Saturday? If you want bring the Outback down on Friday camp and head out and come back that evening if you want too. Whatever works best for you, we're a pretty easy going group!


----------



## jnk36jnk

bump!


----------



## Y-Guy

Ok so I have a question... why is it that our rally isn't pinned with all the others? Who do we have to know on this forum to get it pinned... the owner or something? LOL


----------



## BigBadBrain

I was wondering the same thing Steve. Maybe we don't have some critical item covered somewhere. We covered the Kool-aid so I'm not sure what might be missing. Cigars? Heck, we've even got a casino!

I think we need more flashy graphics things maybe? Anybody got any flashy rally animated doodads to spiff up the thread? Mabe more emoticons?

Here, let's try this:


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> I was wondering the same thing Steve. Maybe we don't have some critical item covered somewhere. We covered the Kool-aid so I'm not sure what might be missing. Cigars? Heck, we've even got a casino!
> 
> I think we need more flashy graphics things maybe? Anybody got any flashy rally animated doodads to spiff up the thread? Mabe more emoticons?
> 
> Here, let's try this:


The emoticons worked! Way to go Brian.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Regarding the potluck, I think we need some good ole fashioned red meat, sooooo, I think I will bring over the Baby Q and make some Santa Maria Style BBQ Tri-Tip and I will also bring over a veggie tray.

Hope this works for everyone.

I am really looking forward to the warm weather. This 20 something degree stuff is getting to me!!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Y Guy said:


> The emoticons worked! Way to go Brian.


I figured! Steve should have thought of it first! Bling; it sings!

I checked the schedule for Colette and there is a chance she'll make it to the rally (if I can peel her away from job, friends, etc.). She can regale everyone with penguin tales. She returns from the great white South on Friday!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> The emoticons worked! Way to go Brian.


I figured! Steve should have thought of it first! Bling; it sings!

I checked the schedule for Colette and there is a chance she'll make it to the rally (if I can peel her away from job, friends, etc.). She can regale everyone with penguin tales. She returns from the great white South on Friday!
[/quote]

I've been following the blog of them all and the trip sounds absolutely amazing. I hope she can make it. I would love to hear her stories (in person that is).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 - 96------------Burritos and Brownies
PDX_Doug - 97-----------*KOOL-AID







( you're not gettin out of it Doug







)*
BlueWedge - 98
mv945 - 99---------------pea salad.

Doxie-Doglover - 100------FRUIT SALAD, DINNER ROLLS, DESSERT ( and Beano-see below)
WACOUGAR - 101---------Santa Maria Style BBQ Tri-Tip and I will also bring over a veggie tray.

BigBadBrain - 102---------BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast
Oregon_Camper - 103-----
jnk36jnk - 104------------a pan of lasagne, a green salad and sour cream chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting. 
Y-Guy - 105--------------
vdub and mdub - 106------
3MurphsOutbackin' - 107---I'll make up a pot of my famous Elk Chili if anyone would be willing to try a little wild game cuisine







. I'll probably cook up some southern cornbread and maybe a few other goodies to go along.
timber - 109--------------​[/quote]
I'll pm Wedgewood to update his master list..


----------



## tdvffjohn

Y-Guy said:


> Ok so I have a question... why is it that our rally isn't pinned with all the others? Who do we have to know on this forum to get it pinned... the owner or something? LOL


I m sorry, really I am









All ya hadda do was ask


----------



## Y-Guy

tdvffjohn said:


> All ya hadda do was ask


But it was more fun to whine about it, oops sorry Central Washington we Wine about it!

Thanks John now I don't feel abandoned, left out, ignored, dumped on, crushed, heartbroken and a host of other things


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, where is everybody? Are you still out there? Just curious. j


----------



## BigBadBrain

Yeah, we're here. Just preoccupied by celebration over the right team winning and the weather. I can't believe the temps we've had on the west side of the state - if this keeps up, not only will I NOT have to mow my yard in February but the grass might even start to go dormant! Can't imagine not having to mow! (Sorry - couldn't resist!







)

BBB


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, where is everybody? Are you still out there? Just curious. j


Still here...just trying to keep warm and counting the days until Spring.


----------



## Y-Guy

I have a huge case of cabin fever going on here. I spent part of Sunday cleaning all the ATV gear and organizing the various camper supplies in the garage and just cleaning the garage. We had more of that friggin white frozen rain on the ground again on Sunday and that dang over grown beaver back east saw his shadow... don't they know that rat is blind?

On a side note... any thoughts for Saturday? I was looking at the train museum the other day. We're not big winos, but are others going to the wineries or just hanging out?

Is it time to dewinterize yet?


----------



## WACOUGAR

Still here, freezing my you know what off. Can't wait til it warms up a bit. We are going to go to the RV Show in Seattle this coming weekend. If we can't camp, we might as well dream!!

Regarding Saturday at the Rally, I might want to check out some of the wineries. Vic wants to see if any of the rivers are open for fly-fishing yet. But I'm always up for some wine tasting.

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I have a huge case of cabin fever going on here. I spent part of Sunday cleaning all the ATV gear and organizing the various camper supplies in the garage and just cleaning the garage. We had more of that friggin white frozen rain on the ground again on Sunday and that dang over grown beaver back east saw his shadow... don't they know that rat is blind?
> 
> On a side note... any thoughts for Saturday? I was looking at the train museum the other day. We're not big winos, but are others going to the wineries or just hanging out?
> 
> Is it time to dewinterize yet?


Zippo interest in wineries here....let's get something fun planned for everyone on Saturday.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Gee it is good to hear from y'all. We are not too interested in the wineries either. We will have an 8 year old and possibly a 7 year old in tow and so we will need something that will interest them. Open to ideas. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Gee it is good to hear from y'all. We are not too interested in the wineries either. We will have an 8 year old and possibly a 7 year old in tow and so we will need something that will interest them. Open to ideas. j


I'll have my 12 and 9 year old boys...I'm sure my 9 year old son will enjoy playing with the 8 year old.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Gee it is good to hear from y'all. We are not too interested in the wineries either. We will have an 8 year old and possibly a 7 year old in tow and so we will need something that will interest them. Open to ideas. j


I'll have my 12 and 9 year old boys...I'm sure my 9 year old son will enjoy playing with the 8 year old.








[/quote]

Sean will play with them all - he's my little social butterfly!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

we'll have 4 year old girl and 29 year old girl with us. My daughter and grandaughter. That's the story at this point. I am sure once Taylin spots the playground she'll be firmly planted!


----------



## Crismon4

....and don't forget the pool!







I know that's where our 8 y/o and 11 y/o will want to go.....'course I'm know they'll want to hit all the options with the kids at the rally!









Tricia


----------



## Crismon4

...AND I just realized that May 2 (Friday) is an inservice day for us







.......it just keeps getting better!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wow,
I'm starting to wonder what my 16yr old is going to do. Sounds like a lot of younger kids but are any teenagers coming?


----------



## Y-Guy

Brian, well Scott just turned 13 lol

Now there is an idea I've been tossing around for a different trip but might work here too.

This Christmas we bought a Wii and we (as a family) have been having a blast. Though it wouldn't work during the day I'm thinking of bringing it along with a projector and a sheet and having and Outbackers Wii Sports contest in the evening... thoughts?


----------



## WACOUGAR

I have 12 year old and 16 year old daughters (actually she will be 17 by then). However, I'm still not sure I can talk them into coming with us. My oldest has a part time job and is saving to pay for 1/2 of her trip to Europe this summer so she has to get as many hours in as possible. As we get closer, we will see. I will try.

Kelly


----------



## mv945

BigBadBrain said:


> Wow,
> I'm starting to wonder what my 16yr old is going to do. Sounds like a lot of younger kids but are any teenagers coming?


We are trying to talk our 16 & 19yo daughters into going, but so far they're not too excited....but they'll probably end up going, they usually do!
They think Outbackers.com is the Myspace for adults, lol.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Brian, well Scott just turned 13 lol
> 
> Now there is an idea I've been tossing around for a different trip but might work here too.
> 
> This Christmas we bought a Wii and we (as a family) have been having a blast. Though it wouldn't work during the day I'm thinking of bringing it along with a projector and a sheet and having and Outbackers Wii Sports contest in the evening... thoughts?


YES!!​


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> Wow,
> I'm starting to wonder what my 16yr old is going to do. Sounds like a lot of younger kids but are any teenagers coming?


Scott and Ben will have a great time - I can just hear there discussions now!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Y Guy said:


> Wow,
> I'm starting to wonder what my 16yr old is going to do. Sounds like a lot of younger kids but are any teenagers coming?


Scott and Ben will have a great time - I can just hear there discussions now!
[/quote]

Sandi,
I'm not sure I want to unleash Ben on Scott again. Scott is so easy going but Ben gets over-zealous. I was kind of upset with Ben (and told him so) after Christmas dinner. Maybe I can get him to lighten up a little. The topics were fun though! Tell Scott to brush up on string theory [NASA clicky].

Steve,
I know Ben would like the Wii. I'm not much on computer games or simulations (guess what I do for a living) but Ben is ALWAYS good for it!

Still don't know if Colette will be there or not. That week is dead week (before finals) so studying is the rule (yeah right!). She was pretty excited by the idea of coming to the rally last week but this is this week and who knows what she'll think then! 19 is like that (I have some vague memories!).

BBB


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> Wow,
> I'm starting to wonder what my 16yr old is going to do. Sounds like a lot of younger kids but are any teenagers coming?


Scott and Ben will have a great time - I can just hear there discussions now!
[/quote]

Sandi,
I'm not sure I want to unleash Ben on Scott again. Scott is so easy going but Ben gets over-zealous. I was kind of upset with Ben (and told him so) after Christmas dinner. Maybe I can get him to







up a little. The topics were fun though! Tell Scott to brush up on string theory [NASA clicky].

BBB
[/quote]

Scott can handle it - at least in small pieces. He wasn't bothered at all by the discussion at Christmas dinner - or as Scott would say - the debates. He enjoyed it - maybe not for hours on end but in 30 minute increments - no problem.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Scott's too nice a guy to say anything else. Unfortunately, Ben is a marathoner when it comes to 'debates' but we'll keep him under control.


----------



## Crismon4

Y-Guy said:


> Now there is an idea I've been tossing around for a different trip but might work here too.
> 
> This Christmas we bought a Wii and we (as a family) have been having a blast. Though it wouldn't work during the day I'm thinking of bringing it along with a projector and a sheet and having and Outbackers Wii Sports contest in the evening... thoughts?


....is this the point in the thread where I mention the Wii controller that "flew" into our 65" TV?







(make sure you have the new straps and rubber jackets for the remotes







)

On a brighter note, if you do bring the Wii, we'll bring Guitar Hero (it's mine, not the boys....really, I'm still on beginner mode).


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> Now there is an idea I've been tossing around for a different trip but might work here too.
> 
> This Christmas we bought a Wii and we (as a family) have been having a blast. Though it wouldn't work during the day I'm thinking of bringing it along with a projector and a sheet and having and Outbackers Wii Sports contest in the evening... thoughts?


....is this the point in the thread where I mention the Wii controller that "flew" into our 65" TV?







(make sure you have the new straps and rubber jackets for the remotes







)

On a brighter note, if you do bring the Wii, we'll bring Guitar Hero (it's mine, not the boys....really, I'm still on beginner mode).
[/quote]

Guess it's going to be the BIG boys fighting over the Wii and not the kids.


----------



## BigBadBrain

It sounds like (or reads like as the case may be) there are no facilities for a campfire at our end of the campground. Does this mean the idea of an evening campfire is out? In the past, we've used a small BBQ (which we don't have anymore unfortunately) as a fireplace. Not sure how the campground would view that but is worked OK for us at a State Park. Basically it was a Weber kettle with short legs.

With the video game entertainment perhaps the campfire can be virtual (bunch of folks sitting around in camp chairs visiting)? Kids - of all ages - will certainly be drawn to the games so campfire entertainment might be redundant. Any thoughts?

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy

Brian, mv945 offered to bring their propane firepit and we may have one by this time too. It not the same but better then a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## mv945

Yeah, we'll have the propane pit (its always in the trailer)! There is also quite a large nice grassy area behind our sites, so any yard/grass type games would be great to bring as well!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wow, that should be nice - a great idea! Not even smoke to deal with, cool!


----------



## Y-Guy

Ok folks who are we missing? We have a bunch of people in the Northwest that are not on our list. Who do we need to invite or give a heads up to? When it comes to an Outback Rally, more is always better.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Ok folks who are we missing? We have a bunch of people in the Northwest that are not on our list. Who do we need to invite or give a heads up to? When it comes to an Outback Rally, more is always better.


Camper Andy?
Dawgs? 
Have you ever noticed after you leave the TriCities heading towards Spokane and just before the rest stop out on Hiway 395 where you turn to go to Colfax, that there is an Outback parked on the right side at a farm house?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

74 days!!!!! (that is if I actually counted correctly) 
Is it spring yet?????

Guess I didn't count correctly.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Y Guy said:


> 82 days!!!!! (that is if I actually counted correctly)
> Is it spring yet?????










It was at Cape Disappointment this weekend. The pussywillows were popping out like popcorn and it was actually warm, until the fog rolled in. Beautiful day. Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

After this 3 day weekend and the great weather...it sure makes me anxious for Spring!!!!

I actually mowed the grass this weekend...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> 82 days!!!!! (that is if I actually counted correctly)
> Is it spring yet?????


today wasn't too shabby! blue skies and NO WIND! woo hoo!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Flowers are starting to poke through in our garden - won't be long now! It was pretty frosty (and foggy) this morning but the temps over the weekend were nice! I thought about the camper more than once!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BigBadBrain said:


> Flowers are starting to poke through in our garden - won't be long now! It was pretty frosty (and foggy) this morning but the temps over the weekend were nice! I thought about the camper more than once!


You and me both!!


----------



## WACOUGAR

We had a nice family picnic up at Camano Island State Park on Sunday. The weather was beautiful, well at least sunny. It was down right cold. But darn it, we were going to enjoy the weather and the picnic. We took a drive through the campground and spotted some nice sites for our trailer. I think we will try to head up there this season. Unfortunately it is a no reservation campground. May have to take the trailer there on a Thursday and leave it since it is so close to home and then go up on Friday.

Anyway, spring fever has definitely hit. We are headed to Whidbey Island the weekend after this for our anniversary with the trailer. Can't miss the Mussel Festival you know.

Kelly


----------



## Crismon4

Kelly, where do you camp on Whidbey Island? We're headed up that way the weekend of March 7th (darn, I can't believe we'll miss the Mussel Festival) to visit friends in Langley and tour the Boeing plant in Everett/Museum of Flight in Seattle.....so, we're still wrestling with do we park the fifth wheel South of Seattle or head to Whidbey Island and camp there.....

Oops! I think I just hijacked this thread







.....sorry folks!

Tricia


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Now there is an idea I've been tossing around for a different trip but might work here too.
> 
> This Christmas we bought a Wii and we (as a family) have been having a blast. Though it wouldn't work during the day I'm thinking of bringing it along with a projector and a sheet and having and Outbackers Wii Sports contest in the evening... thoughts?


....is this the point in the thread where I mention the Wii controller that "flew" into our 65" TV?







(make sure you have the new straps and rubber jackets for the remotes







)

On a brighter note, if you do bring the Wii, we'll bring Guitar Hero (it's mine, not the boys....really, I'm still on beginner mode).
[/quote]

Tricia-are you going to be our live band entertainment? if you set a can out, we promise to put coins in it! do you sing too? spike your hair? shake your head wildly?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, I will be bringing a pan of lasagne, a green salad and sour cream chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting. jodi


I have room in my trailer to store that cake, you know, if you are short on space or maybe don't trust the others in your trailer


----------



## WACOUGAR

Crismon4 said:


> Kelly, where do you camp on Whidbey Island? We're headed up that way the weekend of March 7th (darn, I can't believe we'll miss the Mussel Festival) to visit friends in Langley and tour the Boeing plant in Everett/Museum of Flight in Seattle.....so, we're still wrestling with do we park the fifth wheel South of Seattle or head to Whidbey Island and camp there.....
> 
> Oops! I think I just hijacked this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....sorry folks!
> 
> Tricia


We usually will stay at either Deception Pass or Fort Ebey. This time it will probably be Fort Ebey as it is closer to Coupeville and their sites are bigger. It is a really nice park, however they do not take reservations this time of year. There usually isn't any problem getting in though. Vic was taking a look at South Whidbey State Park online and said it looked nice, however it is too far from Coupeville for us. You might want to check into it. I would definitely say stay on Whidbey and drive to Seattle. Either that or stay at Lake Pleasant in Bothell.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled rally!!!

Kelly


----------



## jozway

Hello to everyone we are new members and have decided to give this rally thing a try. I have reserved space 108 and look forward to meeting you all there.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Welcome aboard, jozway!








We'll look forward to meeting you this spring!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Did anyone mention that the new guy buys the beer?


----------



## tdvffjohn

I think he ll be out recruiting


----------



## jozway

PDX_Doug said:


> Welcome aboard, jozway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll look forward to meeting you this spring!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> P.S.: Did anyone mention that the new guy buys the beer?


Hopefully we pulled the trigger early enough and somebody will be behind us!!


----------



## WACOUGAR

jozway said:


> Hello to everyone we are new members and have decided to give this rally thing a try. I have reserved space 108 and look forward to meeting you all there.


Yeah!! Now we aren't the newest ones on the block. Welcome!! Look forward to meeting you.

Kelly


----------



## Y-Guy

jozway welcome to the Outbackers and its great you are going to join us for the Rally!!! How old are your boys?


----------



## jozway

Y-Guy said:


> jozway welcome to the Outbackers and its great you are going to join us for the Rally!!! How old are your boys?


Six and Three.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Looking forward to seeing your trailer!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jozway said:


> jozway welcome to the Outbackers and its great you are going to join us for the Rally!!! How old are your boys?


*Six and Three.*
[/quote]

They will fit right in...









Glad to see you're coming. It is a great time.


----------



## Crismon4

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> On a brighter note, if you do bring the Wii, we'll bring Guitar Hero (it's mine, not the boys....really, I'm still on beginner mode).


Tricia-are you going to be our live band entertainment? if you set a can out, we promise to put coins in it! do you sing too? spike your hair? shake your head wildly?
[/quote]

.....ask the boys....I may sing and dance, but it is NOT a pretty sight









Jozway: Welcome aboard!







We're a friendly bunch.....really!


----------



## Crismon4

Oh!







..........and if you could put us down for burritos and brownies Tawnya that'd be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........and if you could put us down for burritos and brownies Tawnya that'd be great!
> 
> Thanks!


OK, since you have the letter B covered - maybe we'll bring carrots, crab cake, corn on the cob, a casserole, chili, cheese, cheesecake and cupcakes.

(J/K - not sure what we'll bring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........and if you could put us down for burritos and brownies Tawnya that'd be great!
> 
> Thanks!


OK, since you have the letter B covered - maybe we'll bring carrots, crab cake, corn on the cob, a casserole, chili, cheese, cheesecake and cupcakes.

(J/K - not sure what we'll bring.
[/quote]

and...

...chips...cookies...coke...carrot cake...chicken...calamari...cabbage...cauliflower...Cotton Candy...Captain Crunch cereal...cheddar cheese...chocolate...cucumbers...coffee ...cantaloupe...cottage cheese...chitlins ...crackers...cranberries


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........and if you could put us down for burritos and brownies Tawnya that'd be great!
> 
> Thanks!


OK, since you have the letter B covered - maybe we'll bring carrots, crab cake, corn on the cob, a casserole, chili, cheese, cheesecake and cupcakes.

(J/K - not sure what we'll bring.
[/quote]

and...

...chips...cookies...coke...carrot cake...chicken...calamari...cabbage...cauliflower...Cotton Candy...Captain Crunch cereal...cheddar cheese...chocolate...cucumbers...coffee ...cantaloupe...cottage cheese...chitlins ...crackers...cranberries
[/quote]

That sounds like the list Steve just rattled off. Did you google "food that begins with the letter C?"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........and if you could put us down for burritos and brownies Tawnya that'd be great!
> 
> Thanks!


OK, since you have the letter B covered - maybe we'll bring carrots, crab cake, corn on the cob, a casserole, chili, cheese, cheesecake and cupcakes.

(J/K - not sure what we'll bring.
[/quote]

and...

...chips...cookies...coke...carrot cake...chicken...calamari...cabbage...cauliflower...Cotton Candy...Captain Crunch cereal...cheddar cheese...chocolate...cucumbers...coffee ...cantaloupe...cottage cheese...chitlins ...crackers...cranberries
[/quote]

That sounds like the list Steve just rattled off. Did you google "food that begins with the letter C?"
[/quote]

Now that would be cheating.....

...I googled "food that starts with the letter C"


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Jim, You crack me up!


----------



## Y-Guy




----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


>


great icon...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........and if you could put us down for burritos and brownies Tawnya that'd be great!
> 
> Thanks!


Burrito Brownies!







Got i! 
bigbadbakedburntbubbledblisteredbeatenburritobrownies


----------



## Crismon4

Y Guy said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........and if you could put us down for burritos and brownies Tawnya that'd be great!
> 
> Thanks!


OK, since you have the letter B covered - maybe we'll bring carrots, crab cake, corn on the cob, a casserole, chili, cheese, cheesecake and cupcakes.

(J/K - not sure what we'll bring.
[/quote]

....as soon as I re-read my post I just KNEW y'all would let loose! ......Very nicely done guys!


----------



## Y-Guy

Crismon4 said:


> ....as soon as I re-read my post I just KNEW y'all would let loose! ......Very nicely done guys!


You've got to watch out for my wife... she's a quick one.

Whatever you do, don't ask my kids about the Price of Tea in China


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> ....as soon as I re-read my post I just KNEW y'all would let loose! ......Very nicely done guys!


You've got to watch out for my wife... she's a quick one.

Whatever you do, don't ask my kids about the Price of Tea in China








[/quote]

Oh yeah, let's not go there please!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I just got off the phone with Heidi at the RV Park checking to see what we had available to us to use for our potluck. Not knowing how friendly the weather will be the first week in May we discussed renting ( for $25) The Dome. It's next to the registration building and by our rv spots.
THE DOME:
Has sink, water, refrigerator, electricity, big screen tv, and tables and chairs. They will bring to us their big bbq to use, she said it's huge but I have to let her know if we want it. She is finding out if it is propane or briquettes. The Dome is by the pool and hot tub and playground and basketball court and putting green. In my opinion, this sounds great. She put my name on it unless everyone tells me I'm crazy and you want the picnic area that is at farthest end of the facility by the teepees. We would all drive to the picnic area and take our food. Roof over picnic area and tables and chairs. Give me some input please! Majority rules!
In addition: they lend portable fire pits you take to your trailer and you can bring your own wood or buy theirs. Yippee! Fire pits! 
Also: She cofirmed sites 96-110 are reserved except 106, she said no one is in that space. 
She confirmed BBQ is briquettes


----------



## jnk36jnk

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I just got off the phone with Heidi at the RV Park checking to see what we had available to us to use for our potluck. Not knowing how friendly the weather will be the first week in May we discussed renting ( for $25) The Dome. It's next to the registration building and by our rv spots.
> THE DOME:
> Has sink, water, refrigerator, electricity, big screen tv, and tables and chairs. They will bring to us their big bbq to use, she said it's huge but I have to let her know if we want it. She is finding out if it is propane or briquettes. The Dome is by the pool and hot tub and playground and basketball court and putting green. In my opinion, this sounds great. She put my name on it unless everyone tells me I'm crazy and you want the picnic area that is at farthest end of the facility by the teepees. We would all drive to the picnic area and take our food. Roof over picnic area and tables and chairs. Give me some input please! Majority rules!
> In addition: they lend portable fire pits you take to your trailer and you can bring your own wood or buy theirs. Yippee! Fire pits!
> Also: She cofirmed sites 96-110 are reserved except 106, she said no one is in that space.
> She confirmed BBQ is briquettes


Go with the dome. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> I just got off the phone with Heidi at the RV Park checking to see what we had available to us to use for our potluck. Not knowing how friendly the weather will be the first week in May we discussed renting ( for $25) The Dome. It's next to the registration building and by our rv spots.
> THE DOME:
> Has sink, water, refrigerator, electricity, big screen tv, and tables and chairs. They will bring to us their big bbq to use, she said it's huge but I have to let her know if we want it. She is finding out if it is propane or briquettes. The Dome is by the pool and hot tub and playground and basketball court and putting green. In my opinion, this sounds great. She put my name on it unless everyone tells me I'm crazy and you want the picnic area that is at farthest end of the facility by the teepees. We would all drive to the picnic area and take our food. Roof over picnic area and tables and chairs. Give me some input please! Majority rules!
> In addition: they lend portable fire pits you take to your trailer and you can bring your own wood or buy theirs. Yippee! Fire pits!
> Also: She cofirmed sites 96-110 are reserved except 106, she said no one is in that space.
> She confirmed BBQ is briquettes


Go with the dome. Dean & Jodi
[/quote]

X2!!!


----------



## Crismon4

....X3!!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Also: She cofirmed sites 96-110 are reserved except 106, she said no one is in that space.


First post shows Vdub in 106. Has that changed?

The Dome sounds fine. Does it have a retractable roof? (Sorry, I couldn't help it.)


----------



## BlueWedge

Thanks Doxie, the dome would be great.


----------



## jozway

Put us down for bbg stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## mv945

The dome sounds great! I knew that was there but did not know the details, thanks Doxie!


----------



## BigBadBrain

*Outbackers in 

THUNDER DOME!*​


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Whatever you do, don't ask my kids about the Price of Tea in China


I have to ask.

What's the scoop on this?


----------



## BigBadBrain

The last thing Pandora's husband Irving said to her was "What ever you do, don't look in that box!"

Jim, don't look in the box!!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> What's the scoop on this?


Well since you asked (aka opened Pandora's Box) ...

When I was growing up anytime something some what odd, bizarre or off topic came up in conversation my father would usually respond with "What in Sam Hiill does that have to do with the Price of Tea in China?" Fast forward to me and my kids, you know you start doing things for no reason and I started with the same "Price of Tea in China" comments. So then my kids grow up and now they think they are wise cracks and one will respond with "Same thing as the the Price of Coffee in Brazil" or "Price of Rice in Japan," and so on... but it just keeps going...

So you've never heard that expression before? I am amazed, its even in Wikipedia... Price of tea in China


----------



## BigBadBrain

Whew, I thought it might be the OTHER 'price of tea in China' thing!


----------



## mdub

BigBadBrain said:


> Also: She cofirmed sites 96-110 are reserved except 106, she said no one is in that space.


First post shows Vdub in 106. Has that changed?

[/quote]

We just talked to the RV park and are still confirmed in 106. Our plans keep changing but we are still hoping to go and are looking forward to getting to meet all face to face.

mdub


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> What's the scoop on this?


Well since you asked (aka opened Pandora's Box) ...

When I was growing up anytime something some what odd, bizarre or off topic came up in conversation my father would usually respond with "What in Sam Hiill does that have to do with the Price of Tea in China?" Fast forward to me and my kids, you know you start doing things for no reason and I started with the same "Price of Tea in China" comments. So then my kids grow up and now they think they are wise cracks and one will respond with "Same thing as the the Price of Coffee in Brazil" or "Price of Rice in Japan," and so on... but it just keeps going...

So you've never heard that expression before? I am amazed, its even in Wikipedia... Price of tea in China

[/quote]

Now that you gave me all that info...I seem to remember my folks saying something like that when I was a kids.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> What's the scoop on this?


Well since you asked (aka opened Pandora's Box) ...

When I was growing up anytime something some what odd, bizarre or off topic came up in conversation my father would usually respond with "What in Sam Hiill does that have to do with the Price of Tea in China?" Fast forward to me and my kids, you know you start doing things for no reason and I started with the same "Price of Tea in China" comments. So then my kids grow up and now they think they are wise cracks and one will respond with "Same thing as the the Price of Coffee in Brazil" or "Price of Rice in Japan," and so on... but it just keeps going...

So you've never heard that expression before? I am amazed, its even in Wikipedia... Price of tea in China

[/quote]

we grew up hearing/saying to too and still say it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mdub said:


> Also: She cofirmed sites 96-110 are reserved except 106, she said no one is in that space.


First post shows Vdub in 106. Has that changed?

[/quote]

We just talked to the RV park and are still confirmed in 106. Our plans keep changing but we are still hoping to go and are looking forward to getting to meet all face to face.

mdub
[/quote]

did she say how come yesterday it showed the space as not reserved?


----------



## jozway

So Doug what is in the koolaid? Our do i want to know? Maybe i'll just stick with coors light!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

That would be telling...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jozway said:


> So Doug what is in the koolaid? Our do i want to know? Maybe i'll just stick with coors light!!


Trust me...you WANT Doug's Kool-Aid...very yummy and it makes you forget all the bad things you did the night before.


----------



## jozway

Oregon_Camper said:


> So Doug what is in the koolaid? Our do i want to know? Maybe i'll just stick with coors light!!


Trust me...you WANT Doug's Kool-Aid...very yummy and it makes you forget all the bad things you did the night before.








[/quote]

Who said i was going to do bad things the night before. I should be on my best behavior seeing im the new guy and all.







Wouldnt want you guys to hate me after the first night now would i.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jozway said:


> So Doug what is in the koolaid? Our do i want to know? Maybe i'll just stick with coors light!!


Trust me...you WANT Doug's Kool-Aid...very yummy and it makes you forget all the bad things you did the night before.








[/quote]

Who said i was going to do bad things the night before. I should be on my best behavior seeing im the new guy and all.







Wouldnt want you guys to hate me after the first night now would i.
[/quote]

Ah....you seem to think we won't be drinking it WITH you. Then everyone forgets everything that happened the night before and we're friendly again the next morning...simple.


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug never drinks and never watches TV while camping either.


----------



## jozway

Looks like i might be outclassed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Doug never drinks and never watches TV while camping either.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I had the lady send me a brochure, I can't get the link on their web site to work. Anyway, here is the yellow where we are and the location of the the dome. I have more pictures of the lay out of the whole park if anyone wants them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Doug never drinks and never watches TV while camping either.


Proof enough....he stumbled into the Cardinal.com Rally. Poor Doug...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug never drinks and never watches TV while camping either.


Proof enough....he stumbled into the Cardinal.com Rally. Poor Doug...








[/quote]

Stop! keyboards don't like coffee from the nose! (but my sinuses are now fully awake-thanks OC!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Stop! keyboards don't like coffee from the nose! (but my sinuses are now fully awake-thanks OC!)


Hehehe....anything I can do to help...


----------



## jnk36jnk

HELP!!! I am being held captive at my office computer by slackers and derelicts. The RV's passing by on Hwy 211, outside my window (at least I have that), are taunting me. Is there no relief in sight?? Is there anyone out there? How many more days must I languish? j


----------



## Y-Guy

I hear ya, I was all excited to go camping & riding this weekend and the campground got another couple feet of snow in the past week. So once again I'm waiting. Guess I'll finish my RV mods this weekend


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I hear ya, I was all excited to go camping & riding this weekend and the campground got another couple feet of snow in the past week. So once again I'm waiting. Guess I'll finish my RV mods this weekend


Can't you Quad and in the snow? That sounds like a LOT of fun!!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Oh trust me its a blast, but getting any RV in their campground is out of the question still


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Oh trust me its a blast, but getting any RV in their campground is out of the question still


Perhap if 4 Quads were towing the MH into the campground? That would be a great picture for sig file.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Well, I don't want to gloat or anything, but we went camping last weekend. We took the trailer up to Whidbey Island and stayed at Fort Ebey State Park. There were only a few people in the campground and we spent the day in Coupeville at the Mussel Festival. Yeah, I know your jealous. No one wants to miss the Mussel Festival. Anyway, we went for our anniversary and had a great time. Can't wait to get out again.

Kelly


----------



## Crismon4

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug never drinks and never watches TV while camping either.


Proof enough....he stumbled into the Cardinal.com Rally. Poor Doug...








[/quote]

.....ROFLOL.....sorry missed this earlier and just about lost it







......we were nearly recovered and then we read Doxie's reply.....VERY NICE GUYS!


----------



## timber

Crismon4 said:


> Doug never drinks and never watches TV while camping either.


Proof enough....he stumbled into the Cardinal.com Rally. Poor Doug...








[/quote]

.....ROFLOL.....sorry missed this earlier and just about lost it







......we were nearly recovered and then we read Doxie's reply.....VERY NICE GUYS!








[/quote]

I could've sworn Doug had more empty bottles than that laying around there!! Hmmm... memory must be slipping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

What is the current count for Outbackers attending?


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> What is the current count for Outbackers attending?


Page One says 14 rigs. It should be correct. I do not have a body count. Ok everyone count off. 1, 2 ...

Hey everyone ... check page one and let us know if you have updates etc.

Anyone holding out till spring (only 10 more days) to make reservations should start thinking about it now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> What is the current count for Outbackers attending?


Page One says 14 rigs. It should be correct. I do not have a body count. Ok everyone count off. 1, 2 ...

Hey everyone ... check page one and let us know if you have updates etc.

Anyone holding out till spring (only 10 more days) to make reservations should start thinking about it now.
[/quote]

Thanks for the update...wasn't sure if the first page was current. Good work!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Here! I mean there!







Present?


----------



## BlueWedge

At the rate things are thawing we may be camping in the snow. Any one else starting to feel the fever ?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BlueWedge said:


> At the rate things are thawing we may be camping in the snow. Any one else starting to feel the fever ?


Starting???? Oh my, we are in full blown high fever here. We've been itching to get out for WEEKS but there's been too much snow in the mountains to go riding. Ah, hopefully soon. Only 52 days!!!!! (hopefully I counted right this time!







)


----------



## vdub

Sorry guys, but we will need to punch out of the rally. For the past several years I have helped my cousin bottle wine in the spring and he has scheduled the bottling equipment for that weekend. I can't let him down as he normally bottles about 1,000 cases and needs all the help he can get. Believe he is planning on bottling 1,300 cases this year. We were in site 106, so that site is now open.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vdub said:


> Sorry guys, but we will need to punch out of the rally. For the past several years I have helped my cousin bottle wine in the spring and he has scheduled the bottling equipment for that weekend. I can't let him down as he normally bottles about 1,000 cases and needs all the help he can get. Believe he is planning on bottling 1,300 cases this year. We were in site 106, so that site is now open.


for 1300 cases of wine...I say we MOVE the Rally to your cousins place.









...seriously, we'll miss you. Sorry you can't make it, I was looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## WACOUGAR

So where is this wine bottling? Sounds good to me! Sorry you can't make it. But bottling wine sounds like fun too.

Kelly


----------



## vdub

It's on the east side. It's a total kick in the butt, but a very long day. He gets a gang of volunteers and we go to work.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vdub said:


> It's on the east side. It's a total kick in the butt, but a very long day. He gets a gang of volunteers and we go to work.


How many Outbackers do we have going to the Rally?


----------



## jozway

Oregon_Camper said:


> It's on the east side. It's a total kick in the butt, but a very long day. He gets a gang of volunteers and we go to work.


How many Outbackers do we have going to the Rally?








[/quote]

Lets see here 14-1=13! I believe with my acute math skills i have come up with the new number. Yep i double checked my math its 13.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jozway said:


> It's on the east side. It's a total kick in the butt, but a very long day. He gets a gang of volunteers and we go to work.


How many Outbackers do we have going to the Rally?








[/quote]

Lets see here 14-1=13! I believe with my acute math skills i have come up with the new number. Yep i double checked my math its 13.















[/quote]

LOL...I was trying to say (light hearted of course) that we could all go bottle wine.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Oregon_Camper said:


> It's on the east side. It's a total kick in the butt, but a very long day. He gets a gang of volunteers and we go to work.


How many Outbackers do we have going to the Rally?








[/quote]

Lets see here 14-1=13! I believe with my acute math skills i have come up with the new number. Yep i double checked my math its 13.















[/quote]

LOL...I was trying to say (light hearted of course) that we could all go bottle wine.
[/quote]

Yup, JOZ got it right - that's 100 bottles per camper! Can't be a more perfect match than that! Oh, wait, that would leave Vdub out in the cold. Well, I guess we could all give him a bottle each, you know, for letting us know about it and all!


----------



## Crismon4

vdub said:


> Sorry guys, but we will need to punch out of the rally. For the past several years I have helped my cousin bottle wine in the spring and he has scheduled the bottling equipment for that weekend. I can't let him down as he normally bottles about 1,000 cases and needs all the help he can get. Believe he is planning on bottling 1,300 cases this year. We were in site 106, so that site is now open.


Sorry we won't get to meet you, but fellow Outbacker "Thunder" is calling in the morning to grab your spot (106), so appreciate you all taking one for the team







......so the Rally count is still at 14









We'll look forward to sharing some of that wine at the next rally









Take care!

Tricia


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Spoke to my DW today and we are going to bring Curried Chicken with Pita bread. I'm not 100% sure, but I'm hoping this goes well with a big ole' cup of Doug's Kool-Aide.


----------



## timber

Crismon4 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Sorry we won't get to meet you, but fellow Outbacker "Thunder" is calling in the morning to grab your spot (106), so appreciate you all taking one for the team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......so the Rally count is still at 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll look forward to sharing some of that wine at the next rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Tricia


COOL!!







Will there be Pacific Power retiree stories around the (imaginary) campfire for all?


----------



## Crismon4

....O.K....Count Thunder in for sure....after they stuck him in site 91, I confirmed with VDUB and Yakima to get him moved over to 106.....whew!









Oh! and "Thunder" is 2 adults......I'll confirm his potluck dish in the next week or so....

and yes, I'm afraid there may be a few PP&L Retiree stories to listen to







!


----------



## timber

Crismon4 said:


> ....O.K....Count Thunder in for sure....after they stuck him in site 91, I confirmed with VDUB and Yakima to get him moved over to 106.....whew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  and "Thunder" is 2 adults......I'll confirm his potluck dish in the next week or so....
> 
> and yes, I'm afraid there may be a few PP&L Retiree stories to listen to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Life is too good!!!







Glad they are joining us.


----------



## timber

My wife contacted the Yakima RV Resort yesterday and they told her that there are portable fire rings and fire wood available to take to your site for those who are interested. Sweet!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

It almost happened....as all of you know I travel a LOT and have missed the last 3 Rally's due to being out of the country.

Well, on Friday I was asked to present to an audience of about 300 customer in Buenos Aires. Of course I will do it as I enjoy getting time in front of our customers. Now, the big question is when?

I fly to Ohio on Wed, April 23rd...back Saturday around 3pm. Then I fly out the next morning at 6:40 to Buenos Aires. I get back from this trip on Thursday May 1st at 4pm. Yikes...talk about cutting in close.


----------



## Y-Guy

LOL Jim - I'll still believe you really still exist when I finally see you at the Rally!

Careful or they will want you to take a side trip down to see that crazy wheelin dealing dictator hugo!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> LOL Jim - I'll still believe you really still exist when I finally see you at the Rally!
> 
> Careful or they will want you to take a side trip down to see that crazy wheelin dealing dictator hugo!


My ex is Venezuelan. Left there 4 years ago after Chavez ousted the big wigs in the oil companies and took over. Ex lost his high paying executive job, his retirement, etc. . Thankfully he had the foresight to purchase a home in Florida while life was still good. He exited the country and due to his "non love" for Chavez, has not been back to Venezuela and as long as Chavez is in power, he won't (can't) be going back. Big price to pay. Chavez takes from the rich and shares with the poor per say. Ironically, my ex grew up in the depths of the slums....I saw where he grew up...dirt floors, one running faucet...etc. 
Whoops, sorry, got off the topic! Now, back to campin and rallying!
How many more days? 40!


----------



## jozway

Im getting ready cant wait was messing with the equalizer yesterday trying to dial it in. Also changed the oil on the truck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

a month away and it is snowing here! Aghhhh

Come on...can we get a break on the weather already?

One the up side, I took last week off and had the Outback home for a week. Did a bunch of mods (updates are coming with pictures of course). Was able to dewinterize and tested everything. Happy to report everything fired up with no problems.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Yeah, that snow is kind of freaky this late. (Although I recall March of 1989 when we had 14 inches in Seattle!!) I was driving my son and his date from a dance last night and it was snowing so hard I had to slow down to 20 mph so I could find the road! I still had a close call with a ditch when I turned off into a gravel driveway to drop them off. I haven't driven in snow that was coming down that hard in years!

Good to hear that they have the option for a fire ring for the campsites. It just isn't camping unless your clothes get the stale smoke smell is it?


----------



## Y-Guy

I started packing yesterday for our Spring Break trip









We had a few snow flakes on Friday, but Saturday was chilly and sunny here.

Now here is a strange one for you all to figure out...

While cleaning yesterday I found we had mistakenly left a couple partial cases of Soda; 3 cans of Mtn Dew Diet and 5 cans of Diet Cherry Pepsi - can you say oops. So I pull the boxes out and find a couple cans had exploded. One in the Mtn Dew had totally popped the top of can can right off, one DP can had cracked. So here is the strange thing, the boxes only had slight stains and the carpet underneath was dry and unstained. So where did the soda go? I figure it was frozen, but when it defrosted it should have gone somewhere. I'm still scratching my head. I can only figure that with the lack of humidity in the winter here that it evaporated... still very odd.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> I started packing yesterday for our Spring Break trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a few snow flakes on Friday, but Saturday was chilly and sunny here.
> 
> Now here is a strange one for you all to figure out...
> 
> While cleaning yesterday I found we had mistakenly left a couple partial cases of Soda; 3 cans of Mtn Dew Diet and 5 cans of Diet Cherry Pepsi - can you say oops. So I pull the boxes out and find a couple cans had exploded. One in the Mtn Dew had totally popped the top of can can right off, one DP can had cracked. So here is the strange thing, the boxes only had slight stains and the carpet underneath was dry and unstained. So where did the soda go? I figure it was frozen, but when it defrosted it should have gone somewhere. I'm still scratching my head. I can only figure that with the lack of humidity in the winter here that it evaporated... still very odd.


welcome to the club of Forgotton Sodas That Froze and Exploded! I posted pics last year of the mess we had from the same thing







. It is odd that there is no mess







.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I started packing yesterday for our Spring Break trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a few snow flakes on Friday, but Saturday was chilly and sunny here.
> 
> Now here is a strange one for you all to figure out...
> 
> While cleaning yesterday I found we had mistakenly left a couple partial cases of Soda; 3 cans of Mtn Dew Diet and 5 cans of Diet Cherry Pepsi - can you say oops. So I pull the boxes out and find a couple cans had exploded. One in the Mtn Dew had totally popped the top of can can right off, one DP can had cracked. So here is the strange thing, the boxes only had slight stains and the carpet underneath was dry and unstained. So where did the soda go? I figure it was frozen, but when it defrosted it should have gone somewhere. I'm still scratching my head. I can only figure that with the lack of humidity in the winter here that it evaporated... still very odd.


odds are good the motorhome wasn't 100% level. Liquids will run off and under any cracks. As both were diet...the sugar isn't there to make a big sticky mess.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Steve,
I'm surprised you didn't immediately recognize that the real reason for no mess was that Mountain Dew is made from ordinary matter while Cherry Pepsi is made from antimatter (I recognized this the first time I tried it). When both of the containers froze and the integrity of the cans was breached, the gradually increasing temperature rose at a slow enough rate that the antimatter-matter reaction of the gradually thawing sodas created some heat but not enough energy to leave any damage to the motorhome. And of course, there is no matter or antimatter residual after such an encounter. Simple really.

Barkeep - another rum and coke please! Wait, did I type that? I need to leave my computer home on my Sunday bar trips!

erp!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> Steve,
> I'm surprised you didn't immediately recognize that the real reason for no mess was that Mountain Dew is made from ordinary matter while Cherry Pepsi is made from antimatter (I recognized this the first time I tried it). When both of the containers froze and the integrity of the cans was breached, the gradually increasing temperature rose at a slow enough rate that the antimatter-matter reaction of the gradually thawing sodas created some heat but not enough energy to leave any damage to the motorhome. And of course, there is no matter or antimatter residual after such an encounter. Simple really.
> 
> Barkeep - another rum and coke please! Wait, did I type that? I need to leave my computer home on my Sunday bar trips!
> 
> erp!


You don't say.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Steve, just wait until it warms up a bit (Yeah, right, like THAT'S going to happen anytime soon!). The kindly ants will show you right where the missing soda is.
My advise... Trade now! While it's all still frozen. Heck, you haven't bought a new RV in at least eight months anyway...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Steve, just wait until it warms up a bit (Yeah, right, like THAT'S going to happen anytime soon!). The kindly ants will show you right where the missing soda is.
> My advise... Trade now! While it's all still frozen. Heck, you haven't bought a new RV in at least eight months anyway...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


...that is funny Doug. But as a recipient of his "upgrading" I think it's great!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

PDX_Doug said:


> Steve, just wait until it warms up a bit (Yeah, right, like THAT'S going to happen anytime soon!). The kindly ants will show you right where the missing soda is.
> My advise... Trade now! While it's all still frozen. Heck, you haven't bought a new RV in at least eight months anyway...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hey - be nice! It's been OVER a year (by at least a few months) since we've upgraded. No more upgrading plans in our future. We finally got it right!


----------



## Y-Guy

BBB - We need to party together!

OC - So I finally put the slide out, NOTHING - no stain nothing, nadda, zip. This is a real mystery as there should be something. Maybe the ants already came in, got the goods and left!

PDX - Humm thanks for that







I'll slip you a fin next time I see you.









...Oh honey I want to talk to you about a Diesel pusher!







No wait, not with diesel prices where they are at now, I'll stick to my V10 and pray the winds in the Gorge are at my tail.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> OC - So I finally put the slide out, NOTHING - no stain nothing, nadda, zip. This is a real mystery as there should be something. Maybe the ants already came in, got the goods and left!


Simple...the diet Pepsi blew first...then the Diet Sprite. The Sprite (being Crisp and Clean with No Caffeine) just clean out the mess. Or in RV terms...the Pepsi is the Black Tank and the Sprite is the Grey Tank and your floor is the shared drain.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Oregon_Camper said:


> OC - So I finally put the slide out, NOTHING - no stain nothing, nadda, zip. This is a real mystery as there should be something. Maybe the ants already came in, got the goods and left!


Simple...the diet Pepsi blew first...then the Diet Sprite. The Sprite (being Crisp and Clean with No Caffeine) just clean out the mess. Or in RV terms...the Pepsi is the Black Tank and the Sprite is the Grey Tank and your floor is the shared drain.








[/quote]

Uh, it was Mountain Dew. Theory X is invalidated. I still think it is the antimatter in the Diet Cherry Pepsi - I mean come ON have you tried that stuff? (Sorry to those who've found it to be, um, acceptable.)

Steve,
Was it the rum and coke that spurred the comment or the cerebral infarction I suffer when I have it?

WHEW! Close call. The school district powers-that-be almost tanked our plans for attending the rally! They were going to cancel the SAT for June leaving May 3 as the only date this school year to take the test. Ben needs to take it this year to see where he is on the thing - the last time he took it was seventh grade. Also, we're trying to get him into some summer classes (at colleges that use the scores to select participants) so it was critical. Luckily they reinstated the June date!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Doug never drinks and never watches TV while camping either.


I am curious about this picture. Is Doug truly looking at a television or has he had so many Mike's that he THINKS he's looking at a television?????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I have a question! well, 2 actually







We are bringing Taylin who will just have turned 4 on April 29th. I would like to bring birthday cupcakes and frosting and sprinkles and let the kids decorate their own cupcake. It would be a surprise to Taylin. Are there any other kids having birthdays around the same time? ( OR, is there anyone amongst us who doesn't celebrate birthdays?)
Also, Tay still requires afternoon naps or she changes from Cinderella to Cruella and has meltdown when overtired. I don't think a time for our potluck had been discussed, but if it could possibly be 4:00 or later? If that's too late for everyone else, either Rick or I will have to stay in the Outback with Tay while she naps but the other one can bring the one staying a plate of food








We are bringing a little kids portable picnic table for any little ones. It'll seat at least 4 kids and can be carried with one hand. Weather permitting, Tay will have Boppie (Rick) at the playground around the clock. Weather not permitting she'll be seeking kids who like to color, draw, cut paper, play playdoh







and get Boppie to wrestle and tickle







Poor Boppie, he gets no rest when Tay is around.


----------



## jozway

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have a question! well, 2 actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are bringing Taylin who will just have turned 4 on April 29th. I would like to bring birthday cupcakes and frosting and sprinkles and let the kids decorate their own cupcake. It would be a surprise to Taylin. Are there any other kids having birthdays around the same time? ( OR, is there anyone amongst us who doesn't celebrate birthdays?)
> Also, Tay still requires afternoon naps or she changes from Cinderella to Cruella and has meltdown when overtired. I don't think a time for our potluck had been discussed, but if it could possibly be 4:00 or later? If that's too late for everyone else, either Rick or I will have to stay in the Outback with Tay while she naps but the other one can bring the one staying a plate of food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are bringing a little kids portable picnic table for any little ones. It'll seat at least 4 kids and can be carried with one hand. Weather permitting, Tay will have Boppie (Rick) at the playground around the clock. Weather not permitting she'll be seeking kids who like to color, draw, cut paper, play playdoh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and get Boppie to wrestle and tickle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Boppie, he gets no rest when Tay is around.


4:00 or later sounds great to us. Gavin turns 4 on May 19th.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jozway said:


> I have a question! well, 2 actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are bringing Taylin who will just have turned 4 on April 29th. I would like to bring birthday cupcakes and frosting and sprinkles and let the kids decorate their own cupcake. It would be a surprise to Taylin. Are there any other kids having birthdays around the same time? ( OR, is there anyone amongst us who doesn't celebrate birthdays?)
> Also, Tay still requires afternoon naps or she changes from Cinderella to Cruella and has meltdown when overtired. I don't think a time for our potluck had been discussed, but if it could possibly be 4:00 or later? If that's too late for everyone else, either Rick or I will have to stay in the Outback with Tay while she naps but the other one can bring the one staying a plate of food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are bringing a little kids portable picnic table for any little ones. It'll seat at least 4 kids and can be carried with one hand. Weather permitting, Tay will have Boppie (Rick) at the playground around the clock. Weather not permitting she'll be seeking kids who like to color, draw, cut paper, play playdoh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and get Boppie to wrestle and tickle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Boppie, he gets no rest when Tay is around.


4:00 or later sounds great to us. Gavin turns 4 on May 19th.








[/quote]

so we'll celebrate two birthdays so far! the kids will have a blast frosting their own cupcakes


----------



## WACOUGAR

Closest we have to a birthday is my oldest daughter (who is actually going to be joining us for this trip) is turning 17 tomorrow. Can she have a cupcake too? She loves sprinkles. She'll probably even help the little ones with their sprinkles!

Oh well, mine are all grown up it seems.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> Closest we have to a birthday is my oldest daughter (who is actually going to be joining us for this trip) is turning 17 tomorrow. Can she have a cupcake too? She loves sprinkles. She'll probably even help the little ones with their sprinkles!
> 
> Oh well, mine are all grown up it seems.


NO! she can't have a cupcake!







There will cupcakes for all the kids ( everyone really) but all the kids can decorate their own. She'll be a big help too!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hummmmmm, what about older persons who will be celebrating birthdays in May? Will they be allowed sprinkles, or something similar in theme. I know two older persons who have birthdays in May. I also know an older person who will be celebrating something even more exciting than a birthday in May. j


----------



## mv945

Isabella just turned 3 last weekend, we had a party, and she loved it. In fact, she has already asking when her next birthday is!








Also, 4:00 potluck would work perfect for us too, sounds like Bella & Tay are on the same schedule (and have similar behavior patterns


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hummmmmm, what about older persons who will be celebrating birthdays in May? Will they be allowed sprinkles, or something similar in theme. I know two older persons who have birthdays in May. I also know an older person who will be celebrating something even more exciting than a birthday in May. j


Older birthday people will be allowed KOOLAID!







Ok, spill your guts on the more exciting thing than a birthday in May!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> Isabella just turned 3 last weekend, we had a party, and she loved it. In fact, she has already asking when her next birthday is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 4:00 potluck would work perfect for us too, sounds like Bella & Tay are on the same schedule (and have similar behavior patterns


Yay! another birthday!








The possibility of 2 Cruellas with meltdowns could drive us all to KOOLAID!


----------



## jnk36jnk

According to the older person I reside with, "Retirement is better than any birthday!" And that is what we will be celebrating. j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> According to the older person I reside with, "Retirement is better than any birthday!" And that is what we will be celebrating. j


Yippee!!!!!! going to become fulltimers??


----------



## jnk36jnk

Unfortunately, no. This particular older person must continue to work for a while longer. The older person who is retiring must complete the extensive 'honey-do' list that is being compiled as you read this







j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Unfortunately, no. This particular older person must continue to work for a while longer. The older person who is retiring must complete the extensive 'honey-do' list that is being compiled as you read this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j


I'd take a "honey-do" list any day over working for a living!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wow! As if we needed excuses to partake of the Kool-Aid!









Think it would be okay to bring along the new addition to our family? You know, just to add to the reasons to celebrate.









Is it time to leave yet?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow! As if we needed excuses to partake of the Kool-Aid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it would be okay to bring along the new addition to our family? You know, just to add to the reasons to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time to leave yet?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


...and that new member would be?

a new TV?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow! As if we needed excuses to partake of the Kool-Aid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it would be okay to bring along the new addition to our family? You know, just to add to the reasons to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time to leave yet?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


YAY! Mrs PDX had a baby! congrats! no? hmmm...
Yay! a new puppy?
New Outback with the observation tower?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Top $$ says Doug shows up pulling a 5er.


----------



## jozway

Oregon_Camper said:


> Top $$ says Doug shows up pulling a 5er.


Maybe he got a dieselpusher with an icemaker for the kool-aid


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> According to the older person I reside with, "Retirement is better than any birthday!" And that is what we will be celebrating. j


The elder is correct. Birthdays are highly over rated after the 25th one.









The Wombat cave is now officially out of hibernation.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jozway said:


> Top $$ says Doug shows up pulling a 5er.


Maybe he got a dieselpusher with an icemaker for the kool-aid








[/quote]

That would be nice...Snow Cones for the kids....and Kool-Aid for the adults.


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Top $$ says Doug shows up pulling a 5er.


Maybe he got a dieselpusher with an icemaker for the kool-aid








[/quote]

That would be nice...Snow Cones for the kids....and Kool-Aid for the adults.








[/quote]

We won't need the icemaker if it doesn't warm up soon.









So Doug I saw you looking in here. Where are the pictures ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Top $$ says Doug shows up pulling a 5er.


Maybe he got a dieselpusher with an icemaker for the kool-aid








[/quote]

That would be nice...Snow Cones for the kids....and Kool-Aid for the adults.








[/quote]

We won't need the icemaker if it doesn't warm up soon.









So Doug I saw you looking in here. Where are the pictures ?
[/quote]

He was just here...perhaps he is uploading the pictures now?


----------



## jozway

Oregon_Camper said:


> Top $$ says Doug shows up pulling a 5er.


Maybe he got a dieselpusher with an icemaker for the kool-aid








[/quote]

That would be nice...Snow Cones for the kids....and Kool-Aid for the adults.








[/quote]

We won't need the icemaker if it doesn't warm up soon.









So Doug I saw you looking in here. Where are the pictures ?
[/quote]

He was just here...perhaps he is uploading the pictures now?








[/quote]

That diesel bus is so big he has to crop all the pictures together


----------



## jozway

jozway said:


> Top $$ says Doug shows up pulling a 5er.


Maybe he got a dieselpusher with an icemaker for the kool-aid








[/quote]

That would be nice...Snow Cones for the kids....and Kool-Aid for the adults.








[/quote]

We won't need the icemaker if it doesn't warm up soon.









So Doug I saw you looking in here. Where are the pictures ?
[/quote]

He was just here...perhaps he is uploading the pictures now?








[/quote]

That diesel bus is so big he has to crop all the pictures together








[/quote]

Well I was close it is a diesel


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Looks like a cool TV....we get to play "check out my new TV" at the Rally. Seems like we always have something new to check out. TV or Outback....


----------



## jozway

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks like a cool TV....we get to play "check out my new TV" at the Rally. Seems like we always have something new to check out. TV or Outback....


Yeah it should be fun looks like a really nice truck. I wish mine had all the gadgets that one does.


----------



## WACOUGAR

I don't know about anyone else, but I am starting to get excited. It's not long now. And the thought of the possibility of warm weather is just killing me. We are supposed to have near 70 on Saturday and then get cooler again. Hopefully Yakima will treat us well!!!!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, just checking the pot luck list and, since we are bringing extra people, we will also be bringing a pasta salad and an extra dessert (probably Oreos or something the kids will eat). I noted that we don't have an actual body count anywhere that I could see. Blue Wedge, please note that we will be coming with six adults and two princesses (an eight year old and a another May birthday girl, she will be one). j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Birthday cupcakes for everyone and birthday Koolaid for the kids 21 and over!


----------



## BlueWedge

OK - I updated the head count on the first post of the thread. Please check the adult and children counts and PM me if my count is wrong. I wasn't sure on some of the <18 counts.

You can also PM me if you would like to update or add an item for the potluck.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

one child ( age 4) . JNK wins the prize for most people in on TT!







They must be stacking bodies!


----------



## jozway

Two adults, two little ones and one oversized pug.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> one child ( age 4) . JNK wins the prize for most people in on TT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They must be stacking bodies!


No, unfortunately the fiver will not hold nearly as many people as the Outback would. Two of the adults are fairly young yet and they (along with the soon to be one year old) will be tenting next to the Big Horn. The rest of us will be in the fifth wheel. The closet in our bedroom is just the right size for our granddaughter!! j


----------



## BigBadBrain

Dead week for DD so it will only be me, DW and DS.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> Dead week for DD so it will only be me, DW and DS.


Bummer - would have loved to see her again and hear about Antarctica.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> Dead week for DD so it will only be me, DW and DS.


Bummer - would have loved to see her again and hear about Antarctica.
[/quote]

yeah, me too. Does she have some picture you can bring and share?


----------



## BigBadBrain

Hopefully she is publishing a book that will feature a narrative description and pictures of her travels. I don't know if she'll manage it by then but it is still possible. She has slowed her work on that project because she has started a new project called 'The Boyfriend Project'. She's never been this 'twitterpated' before.

I'll see if I can't get some of her pictures for a slide show. It's not the same without the narration though.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> Hopefully she is publishing a book that will feature a narrative description and pictures of her travels. I don't know if she'll manage it by then but it is still possible. She has slowed her work on that project because she has started a new project called 'The Boyfriend Project'. She's never been this 'twitterpated' before.
> 
> I'll see if I can't get some of her pictures for a slide show. It's not the same without the narration though.


Oh no, not "The Boyfriend Project". How fun!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Y Guy said:


> Oh no, not "The Boyfriend Project". How fun!!!


Yup. Her first real boyfriend. She is well and truly smitten!

She says she likes him better than penguins!

In other news, I was notified of a May 2nd meeting between our project team and our customer. Don't know if I'll have to attend or not (I usually do - big shot engineer that I am). IF so (the meeting is late on Friday in DC) I'll probably miss the rally (I'll fly back to Seattle on Sat AM). Stand-by for more news as it arrives.

BBB


----------



## BlueWedge

BigBadBrain said:


> Oh no, not "The Boyfriend Project". How fun!!!


Yup. Her first real boyfriend. She is well and truly smitten!

She says she likes him better than penguins!

In other news, I was notified of a May 2nd meeting between our project team and our customer. Don't know if I'll have to attend or not (I usually do - big shot engineer that I am). IF so (the meeting is late on Friday in DC) I'll probably miss the rally (I'll fly back to Seattle on Sat AM). Stand-by for more news as it arrives.

BBB
[/quote]

hmmm doesn't make PNW rallys when we attend. Do you know us ?


----------



## BigBadBrain

I was just commenting to my DW that planning for rallies never seems to work for us. We're still in the hunt for this one though, I just have to convince the boss!


----------



## BlueWedge

BigBadBrain said:


> I was just commenting to my DW that planning for rallies never seems to work for us. We're still in the hunt for this one though, I just have to convince the boss!


I hear you. I think we missed both PNW last year. I know of at least one other thing that it scheduled for that weekend for us.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WHEW!
Big sigh of relief now that I have put my horns away and Cricket took her fangs out. We had a scare!

Since I have read so many horror stories of messed up reservations at rally's I made a call on ours yesterday and checked the reservation for the "Thunder Dome" for our potluck for the 3rd. Well Heidi informed me I reserved it for the 2nd and there is NO WAY she would have made a mistake. Ummmm...okay Heidi, on that same note...why would I reserve for Friday when many Outbackers won't even get there until Friday evening? Why did I call you back the next day and confirm yes, we did want the bbq? She was rather snippy and I felt like I was talking to a teenager with attitude. I refuse to be intimitaded. She said someone else had the dome for a birthday party. Hmmmmm....tell ya what Heidi, I called in February and reserved this dome. We have about 50 people, of which a couple dozen are children and a few birthdays as well. Call me back tomorrow and tell me what you are going to do about this. She didn't call me back, but Josh did this morning and all is well. The dome is ours from a.m. to late p.m.! woo hoo!So if the weather turns bad and the kiddies are antsy in the trailers, we have the dome for the entire time.








Poor Bluewedge didn't know what was going on and they called him! Sorry David! I was waiting for them to call ME back before I said anything to you yesterday.


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> WHEW!
> Big sigh of relief now that I have put my horns away and Cricket took her fangs out. We had a scare!
> 
> Since I have read so many horror stories of messed up reservations at rally's I made a call on ours yesterday and checked the reservation for the "Thunder Dome" for our potluck for the 3rd. Well Heidi informed me I reserved it for the 2nd and there is NO WAY she would have made a mistake. Ummmm...okay Heidi, on that same note...why would I reserve for Friday when many Outbackers won't even get there until Friday evening? Why did I call you back the next day and confirm yes, we did want the bbq? She was rather snippy and I felt like I was talking to a teenager with attitude. I refuse to be intimitaded. She said someone else had the dome for a birthday party. Hmmmmm....tell ya what Heidi, I called in February and reserved this dome. We have about 50 people, of which a couple dozen are children and a few birthdays as well. Call me back tomorrow and tell me what you are going to do about this. She didn't call me back, but Josh did this morning and all is well. The dome is ours from a.m. to late p.m.! woo hoo!So if the weather turns bad and the kiddies are antsy in the trailers, we have the dome for the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Bluewedge didn't know what was going on and they called him! Sorry David! I was waiting for them to call ME back before I said anything to you yesterday.










They just wanted to know if I knew you. I told them... ah ... yes ... maybe ... why ?







Actually I told them we would work something out. Doxie called me 1 minute later... the rest is above. Thank you for taking care of this. Much warmer inside. It will probably be snowing the way things are going.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

. It will probably be snowing the way things are going.

[/quote]

TAKE THAT BACK!


----------



## BigBadBrain

I'm heading out this afternoon to mow the lawn before the snow gets here. Crazy weather! Snow in Seattle in Mid-April?? What's with that?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Just got back from Rome and my DW told me it is suppose to snow tomorrow!!! WHAT!! It is the middle of April. Come on SPRING!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Doxie, You go girl!!!! Maybe we should plan on bringing some sorts of games, puzzles etc that we might have handy in the dome in the event of rain. I will suggest that to my daughter. j

PS. I am sooo jealous of you Oregon Camper, I would love to say something like, "Well I just returned from......Rome, or London, or Paris." It's more like, "I just returned from Hubbard (very small town in Oregon, one of many)" in my ordinary life.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Doxie, You go girl!!!! Maybe we should plan on bringing some sorts of games, puzzles etc that we might have handy in the dome in the event of rain. I will suggest that to my daughter. j
> 
> PS. I am sooo jealous of you Oregon Camper, I would love to say something like, "Well I just returned from......Rome, or London, or Paris." It's more like, "I just returned from Hubbard (very small town in Oregon, one of many)" in my ordinary life.


thanks! I was worried for few hours, very worried!

I too would love to say I traveled somewhere exciting! Rome! Wow!


----------



## WACOUGAR

I too would love to say I just returned from Rome or Paris or ....... The best I can do is that I work with a guy from the Ukraine and another from Italy. My daughter is going to Europe for a month this summer so I will live vicariously through her. Maybe OregonCamper will have some good tips for her at the Rally. She will be visiting 6 countries. Darn girl is going to get to Tuscany before me. That's just not fair!!!! Does Yakima Wine Country count??


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

WACOUGAR said:


> Does Yakima Wine *Country* count??


Hey, it is a *COUNTRY*. I think it counts!


----------



## mv945

When you are up in the Rattlesnake Hills vineyard area right outside Toppenish, it is easy to imagine you are in a beautiful European country! Especially at some of the wineries...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> PS. I am sooo jealous of you Oregon Camper, I would love to say something like, "Well I just returned from......Rome, or London, or Paris." It's more like, "I just returned from Hubbard (very small town in Oregon, one of many)" in my ordinary life.


Sounds better than it really is. I'm home until next Saturday, then I'm off to Buenos Aires. I had to change a flight at the last minute to accommodate an customer visit, so I'm on the wait list for the last flight out on Wednesday. IF (and that is a BIG "if") I make that flight will be getting home on Friday around 11am. That means the DW will have to have everything ready and I pull in with the Suburban....we leave...get Outback (key point)....and head off to Rally.

Please keep your fingers crossed. I've miss *TOOOOOOOO MANY* Rally's due to travel.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Saturday, April 19th, 7:10 Am, 33 and snowing hard.







Hopefully it will let up in time for me to shovel the drive ways off so we can leave for the rally. Some one please tell me it will be warm and sunny in Toppenish.
Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Saturday, April 19th, 7:10 Am, 33 and snowing hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will let up in time for me to shovel the drive ways off so we can leave for the rally. Some one please tell me it will be warm and sunny in Toppenish.
> Dean


Sunny but cold here. I put in the order for nice weather for the Rally, so we'll be fine! Besides Dean, we have the Dome for congregating!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

TOPPENISH MAY 2-3​







 Friday, May 2







High: 67 °F RealFeel®: 63 °FRainFriday Night, May 2







Low: 38 °F RealFeel®: 31 °FRainSaturday, May 3







High: 67 °F RealFeel®: 61 °FWindy with times of clouds and sunSaturday Night, May 3







Low: 36 °F RealFeel®: 31 °FMostly cloudy


----------



## WACOUGAR

We have 6" (yes count them--SIX INCHES) of snow on the ground right now. That's just wrong. So Doxie's forecast is looking pretty good to me right now. I think I will give Al Gore a call and have a little discussion about this "Global Warming" thing, cuz frankly I just don't see it!!!

Kelly


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

WACOUGAR said:


> We have 6" (yes count them--SIX INCHES) of snow on the ground right now. That's just wrong. So Doxie's forecast is looking pretty good to me right now. I think I will give Al Gore a call and have a little discussion about this "Global Warming" thing, cuz frankly I just don't see it!!!
> 
> Kelly


OMG - that's absolutely crazy!!!! We are currently sunny and 43 degrees. At least we don't have snow!!! (YET)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> We have 6" (yes count them--SIX INCHES) of snow on the ground right now. That's just wrong. So Doxie's forecast is looking pretty good to me right now. I think I will give Al Gore a call and have a little discussion about this "Global Warming" thing, cuz frankly I just don't see it!!!
> 
> Kelly


OMG - that's absolutely crazy!!!! We are currently sunny and 43 degrees. At least we don't have snow!!! (YET)
[/quote]

COLD here and about 50% overcast....I think I smell snow coming.


----------



## jozway

We had a light dusting this morning but now its gone. Currently partly cloudy and about 46 degrees. As for the rally I quess we dont need beach towels and a speedo (trust me it wouldnt be pretty). Two more weeks and counting looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snowed here for about 10 mins...now just cold again.


----------



## Crismon4

.....I want warm weather







.....!!!!!!.......even just warmer weather


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Oregon_Camper said:


> snowed here for about 10 mins...now just cold again.


edit....now hail is falling and we're hearing some thunder. Looks like it is going to be an interesting night.


----------



## WACOUGAR

I was just watching the news and found out that the area of Snohomish that we live in (Clearview) was the area that got the most snow. 10 inches in some parts. We were at least 6. It's April for Pete's Sake!! I'm moving to Tahiti!! I don't care that there's no work. We'll just live on the beach and catch our food and we'll be warm!!


----------



## BlueWedge

We just made it back from Deception Pass SP. We were towing NB 405 and 5 on Friday during the entertainment. I will post some of the photos later. Very pretty and a great first trip.

Crazy weather hopefully the pass treats us well in 2 weeks.


----------



## WACOUGAR

BlueWedge said:


> We just made it back from Deception Pass SP. We were towing NB 405 and 5 on Friday during the entertainment. I will post some of the photos later. Very pretty and a great first trip.


Okay, I'm jealous. Deception Pass is one of our favorites. We almost went out this weekend, and were going to go up there, but changed plans at the last minute. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Y-Guy

Ok who's going to take my beat that we'll have snow at the Rally! This is crazy. So much for AlGore's warming theory. This time of year in the Tr-Cities we're supposed to be warm and worried that our irrigation water won't be on... not freezing and worried about being winterized or not!


----------



## BigBadBrain

No kidding! Last night DS and I were playing catch in the sun (such a rare occurrence we had to do something) when very suddenly the sun disappeared and the temp dropped about 20 degrees and the hail started. The temp dropped to 34 F from about 52 F and after the hail storm it stayed at about 38 F. We were wondering if we'd wake to snow this morning. It has been snowing in the passes since Friday. The ski areas are only going to close this year from lack of interest - they could go into late May with the snowpack they have.

Utterly bizarre weather. I'm starting to wonder what conditions we'll hit int he pass on May 2nd (still assuming we make it - haven't heard back from the boss on travel yet).


----------



## mv945

I am starting to think about pass conditions too. For the Western WA folks, here is a quick link to Snoqualmie Pass conditions: Snoqualmie Pass


----------



## Oregon_Camper

For us Oregon travelers...

Isn't the bridge (just past Deschutes River) closed? I think we need to head over at Bridge of the Gods....right?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> For us Oregon travelers...
> 
> Isn't the bridge (just past Deschutes River) closed? I think we need to head over at Bridge of the Gods....right?


Rick sez bridge at Biggs is closed most of the year for construction. Sez go across at Dalles or Hood River or Bridge of Gods.


----------



## jnk36jnk

The bridge at Biggs Junction is closed for repair. Coming from Portland, take The Dalles bridge, that way you will miss all 7 of the tunnels on the Washington side. Or you can follow Oregon Camper and see if he fits through the tunnels, before you try it.








Here is a link to the Washington Dept of Transportation site about that project.

www.wsdot.wa.gov/Projects/US97/BiggsBridge

Looks like you will have to copy and past it into your browser to make it work.

Dean


----------



## timber

jnk36jnk said:


> The bridge at Biggs Junction is closed for repair. Coming from Portland, take The Dalles bridge, that way you will miss all 7 of the tunnels on the Washington side. Or you can follow Oregon Camper and see if he fits through the tunnels, before you try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the Washington Dept of Transportation site about that project.
> 
> www.wsdot.wa.gov/Projects/US97/BiggsBridge
> 
> Looks like you will have to copy and past it into your browser to make it work.
> 
> Dean


Yep, it's closed. Passed by there on Monday on my way to Pullman... BIG marquee on I-84 to remind you. So there appears to be some comic relief when following Oregon Camper!! Cool.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> The bridge at Biggs Junction is closed for repair. Coming from Portland, take The Dalles bridge, that way you will miss all 7 of the tunnels on the Washington side. Or you can follow Oregon Camper and see if he fits through the tunnels, before you try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the Washington Dept of Transportation site about that project.
> 
> www.wsdot.wa.gov/Projects/US97/BiggsBridge
> 
> Looks like you will have to copy and past it into your browser to make it work.
> 
> Dean


Hey...how did I get assigned "point"?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oregon_Camper said:


> The bridge at Biggs Junction is closed for repair. Coming from Portland, take The Dalles bridge, that way you will miss all 7 of the tunnels on the Washington side. Or you can follow Oregon Camper and see if he fits through the tunnels, before you try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the Washington Dept of Transportation site about that project.
> 
> www.wsdot.wa.gov/Projects/US97/BiggsBridge
> 
> Looks like you will have to copy and past it into your browser to make it work.
> 
> Dean


Hey...how did I get assigned "point"?








[/quote]

It was just too good of an opportunity to pass up.








Dean


----------



## BigBadBrain

Well, I managed to 'do a deal' with the boss so I can participate virtually in my meeting on Friday so I don't have to travel. It still means a late departure on Friday so we'll get in a little later. Hopefully the passes are snow free (roadways of course) and there is little chance of snow. I won't discount that possibility until it's summer and even then I might not believe it (this has been a CRAZY weather year!).

This weekend we take the OB out of storage and tune her up! And then Toppenish-ho!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Oregon_Camper said:


> PS. I am sooo jealous of you Oregon Camper, I would love to say something like, "Well I just returned from......Rome, or London, or Paris." It's more like, "I just returned from Hubbard (very small town in Oregon, one of many)" in my ordinary life.


Sounds better than it really is. I'm home until next Saturday, then I'm off to Buenos Aires. I had to change a flight at the last minute to accommodate an customer visit, so I'm on the wait list for the last flight out on Wednesday. IF (and that is a BIG "if") I make that flight will be getting home on Friday around 11am. That means the DW will have to have everything ready and I pull in with the Suburban....we leave...get Outback (key point)....and head off to Rally.

Please keep your fingers crossed. I've miss *TOOOOOOOO MANY* Rally's due to travel.








[/quote]

Just checked with United....I'm still on the "wait list" for the return flight. Anyone want to tow my Outback to the Rally? Doug has that fancy F350...he should be able to do a triple. Don't worry about it being illegal Doug...just flash the cops your Outbacker.com Business card...they'll waive you on through.


----------



## jozway

According to accuweather.com the pass will be bare and dry and we should see temps in the 70s. YEA!!!


----------



## thunder

Hey BlueWedge,

Thunder reporting. Put me on the list with a sheet cake for the potluck. I will be coming alone this trip. I'll be the guy doing
all the resting...

See you in Toppenish.



BlueWedge said:


> This year we are moving the rally a bit to the north.
> 
> The link to the resort is Yakima RV Resort
> 
> You will need to call them at 800-874-3087 to get a site. Tell them you are with a group and you would like one of the sites reserved for "Outbackers" on May 2-4. They did mention a discount. We currently have reservations for sites 96-108. These sites are a bit more secluded. I am sure you can pick/change to other sites in the park. They have a picnic shelter we should be able to use.
> 
> Current scheduled events:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Potluck at 6:00 - Good Ole American Pot Luck
> 
> There should be plenty of room, we are not limited to 10 sites. There is plenty to do in the area. Toppenish
> 
> Please PM me after you have made a res so I may update the list.
> 
> Site list and potluck
> 
> *14* TT/TV - *32* Adults - Children *18+?*
> 
> Name - adults/children - site - potluck item(s)
> 
> Crismon4 - 2/2 - 96 - burritos and brownies
> PDX_Doug - 2/2 - 97 - BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast Knock-off, Hot Dogs (for the kids), Kool-Aide (as the situation allows)
> BlueWedge - 2/0 - 98 - PNW Wrangler Crescent Bake + dessert
> mv945 - 2/3 - 99 - Pea Salad + other
> Doxie-Doglover - 2/1 - 100 - Fruit Salad, Dinner Rolls, Dessert (and Beano)
> WACOUGAR - 2/1 - 101 - Santa Maria Style BBQ Tri-Tip and I will also bring over a veggie tray
> BigBadBrain - 2/1 - 102 - BigBadBrain'sBigBadBakedBeanBlast
> Oregon_Camper - 2/2 - 103 - Curried Chicken with Pita bread
> jnk36jnk - 6/2 - 104 - a pan of lasagne, a green salad,pasta salad and sour cream chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting
> Y-Guy - 2/2 - 105 -
> Thunder - 1/0- 106 - Sheet cake
> 3MurphsOutbackin' - 2/? - 107 - Elk Chili- Southern Cornbread
> jozway - 2/2 - 108 - stuffed mushrooms
> timber - 2/0 - 109 - bbq cabbage, a vegetable dish and some french bread​
> Here are some mileage estimates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 62.7 miles from Kennewick, WA
> 233.45 miles from Coure D'Alene, ID
> 162.29 miles from Seattle, WA
> 165.26 miles from Portland, OR
> 296.84 miles from Vancouver B.C.
> 1018.19 miles from Los Angeles, CA
> 2030.30 miles from Paris, AR
> 2145.41 miles from Goshen, IN
> 2808.45 miles from Hackensack, NJ​*I will add more to this post as information becomes available. *


----------



## jozway

jozway said:


> According to accuweather.com the pass will be bare and dry and we should see temps in the 70s. YEA!!!


Looks like i might have just stuck my foot in my mouth







Weather forecast is now showing rain







Maybe i could be a weather man


----------



## Y-Guy

Weather.com is reporting
May 2 Partly Cloudy 69/41
May 3 Mostly Sunny 71/43
May 4 Mostly Sunny 71/44

I like this forecast better, therefore I'll go with it LOL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Weather.com is reporting
> May 2 Partly Cloudy 69/41
> May 3 Mostly Sunny 71/43
> May 4 Mostly Sunny 71/44
> 
> I like this forecast better, therefore I'll go with it LOL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The rv park is providing a bbq for us to use so I won 't be bringing mine. It is briquet, anyone want to volunteer to bring briquets and get it going? is anyone bringing stuff that needs bbq'd?









Rick and I are contemplating arriving Thursday afternoon after Tay gets out of school. We'll kick back Friday and watch everyone arrive and tip our "cups" to ya!

Now everyone say "SUN PLEASE!"
It IS an Indian reservation so perhaps we can get some locals to do a sun dance for us.


----------



## Crismon4

...I confirmed with the park that the pool/hot-tub is open (my boys are looking forward to swimming).....hours are 8am - 10pm. VERY nice gentleman/employee helped me and they sound so excited to have us next weekend......I can't wait!!!!







He mentioned that they have sand volleyball and a basketball court as well for the kids.....oh yeah, and WiFi/Cable in our section......woo hoo!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> ...I confirmed with the park that the pool/hot-tub is open (my boys are looking forward to swimming).....hours are 8am - 10pm. VERY nice gentleman/employee helped me and they sound so excited to have us next weekend......I can't wait!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He mentioned that they have sand volleyball and a basketball court as well for the kids.....oh yeah, and WiFi/Cable in our section......woo hoo!!!


AWESOME!!!! I was hoping it would be open. Thanks for confirming this. I'm so ready for a weekend away. Just a few more days and we'll be rolling in around 5:00 or so on Friday!!!


----------



## jozway

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> The rv park is providing a bbq for us to use so I won 't be bringing mine. It is briquet, anyone want to volunteer to bring briquets and get it going? is anyone bringing stuff that needs bbq'd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick and I are contemplating arriving Thursday afternoon after Tay gets out of school. We'll kick back Friday and watch everyone arrive and tip our "cups" to ya!
> 
> Now everyone say "SUN PLEASE!"
> It IS an Indian reservation so perhaps we can get some locals to do a sun dance for us.


Briquets!! Do they still make those? lol I will volunteer to bring them any particular brand anybody's fond of? It looks like the weather will be great


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We will be brining pulled pork sandwiches for the potluck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Reporting in from Buenos Aires..

Weather is nice here....we should have the Rally down here. Then I'd make it for sure.









I'm 4hrs ahead of the PNW time zone...so it's almost 2pm. I have a meeting (yes...even on Sunday) at 5pm so I only have a few hours to kill. Can't get downtown and back...so I'll just walk around the resort for bit.

I'm still on the waiting list for Wed's flight. Keep your fingers crossed.

oh...if I don't make it, do I need to cancel my reservation? Not sure I paid anything ahead of time or even gave them a cc to hold the spot...??


----------



## WACOUGAR

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> The rv park is providing a bbq for us to use so I won 't be bringing mine. It is briquet, anyone want to volunteer to bring briquets and get it going? is anyone bringing stuff that needs bbq'd?


I am bringing Tri-Tip to BBQ, however, I will probably bring my Baby Q over to do the cookin' cuz I haven't used brickets in forever and am not sure I would remember what to do. I don't want to mess up the meat!!

We are planning on leaving early Friday morning so we should be there by 10:00 or so. We'll help you tip the cup at everyone comin' in.

Kelly

P.S. "SUN, SUN, SUN....."


----------



## WACOUGAR

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> The rv park is providing a bbq for us to use so I won 't be bringing mine. It is briquet, anyone want to volunteer to bring briquets and get it going? is anyone bringing stuff that needs bbq'd?


I am bringing Tri-Tip to BBQ, however, I will probably bring my Baby Q over to do the cookin' cuz I haven't used brickets in forever and am not sure I would remember what to do. I don't want to mess up the meat!!

We are planning on leaving early Friday morning so we should be there by 10:00 or so. We'll help you tip the cup at everyone comin' in.

Kelly

P.S. "SUN, SUN, SUN....."


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK, that does it -- I'm never going to announce that I'm coming to a rally again! Every time I do, something happens that screws up my plans. Maybe if I don't say I'm coming I can make it next time.

I got into work today and the first email I opened said I have to travel on Thursday for an all day Friday meeting. I can't get a return flight until *Saturday **mid-day*. Not even first class! I was really miffed because my boss had given the OK to do a telecon rather than be there in person but he was overruled by HIS boss! What really burns is the fact that if I had made arrangements when the meeting was first planned I could have made it back late Friday and then shown up at the rally on Saturday. Now there is no way.

So count me out. Again.









BBB


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BigBadBrain said:


> OK, that does it -- I'm never going to announce that I'm coming to a rally again! Every time I do, something happens that screws up my plans. Maybe if I don't say I'm coming I can make it next time.
> 
> I got into work today and the first email I opened said I have to travel on Thursday for an all day Friday meeting. I can't get a return flight until *Saturday **mid-day*. Not even first class! I was really miffed because my boss had given the OK to do a telecon rather than be there in person but he was overruled by HIS boss! What really burns is the fact that if I had made arrangements when the meeting was first planned I could have made it back late Friday and then shown up at the rally on Saturday. Now there is no way.
> 
> So count me out. Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB


I hear ya. Business travel has stopped me from attending the last 4 rally's...including the Grand Daddy last year in Zion.

I still don't have a confirmed seat to get home on Friday, so I'm about 100% hopeful, but only about 10% honestly thinking I will make it.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm sorry to hear that Brian. We are going to miss seeing you guys.









Any chance you could FedEx the Baked Beans over to us?









Just kidding! Really!

Okay, so I wasn't really kidding.
Those are the best baked beans I have ever tasted, and we REALLY are going to miss them.

YOU!

I mean YOU! We are going to miss YOU!

And the Baked Beans...

<sigh>

Maybe next time.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BigBadBrain said:


> OK, that does it -- I'm never going to announce that I'm coming to a rally again! Every time I do, something happens that screws up my plans. Maybe if I don't say I'm coming I can make it next time.
> 
> I got into work today and the first email I opened said I have to travel on Thursday for an all day Friday meeting. I can't get a return flight until *Saturday **mid-day*. Not even first class! I was really miffed because my boss had given the OK to do a telecon rather than be there in person but he was overruled by HIS boss! What really burns is the fact that if I had made arrangements when the meeting was first planned I could have made it back late Friday and then shown up at the rally on Saturday. Now there is no way.
> 
> So count me out. Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB


Oh man, I was even going to make Steve were the snowman hat you all gave him on Christmas. And about those baked beans, I was really looking forward to them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Oh man, I was even going to make Steve were the snowman hat you all gave him on Christmas. And about those baked beans, I was really looking forward to them.


...and you still should, in respect for BBB.


----------



## Y-Guy

OMG!!! What BBB??? You are joking... right?

Well I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it anymore!
I'm calling in Tuesday to cancel my order for my Boeing Dreamliner!!!









And Jim if you don't show up I'm returning my Intel 8080... 
and I'm never buying another one either!









I'm going to leave now, and I figure BBB and Jim will say April Fools any minute now...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> And Jim if you don't show up I'm returning my Intel 8080...
> and I'm never buying another one either!


Ok...I called the Board of Directors and told them I HAVE to get home in time for the Rally. They are sending the corporate jet down to get me. They don't want to loose the 8080 business.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> And Jim if you don't show up I'm returning my Intel 8080...
> and I'm never buying another one either!


Ok...I called the Board of Directors and told them I HAVE to get home in time for the Rally. They are sending the corporate jet down to get me. They don't want to loose the 8080 business.
[/quote]

Well it's ABOUT time!!!!! Geez, couldn't you have done that in the first place????


----------



## Crismon4

Y-Guy said:


>


....omg!!! I was just telling the boys another "before kids story" the other night about how we had to sell company stock to buy our first DEC Robin....of course your picture brought back a whole rash of DR DOS & CP/M memories.....the worst part is they have NO idea what mimeographs/carbon copies/typewriters are all about.....man I feel old


----------



## Y-Guy

I think we have an old IBM Selectric III at work... want a boat anchor? We keep saving it telling ourselves "just in case" - yeah right!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> I think we have an old IBM Selectric III at work... want a boat anchor? We keep saving it telling ourselves "just in case" - yeah right!


What???? You have outdated clutter at work too???? Imagine that!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Man, every day I get more and more upset. Turns out my portion of the briefing will be only 15 minutes and I STILL have to go!

In high school I took a 'computer programming' course and used this high end programmable calculator:








I cheated and built a pre-planned game of chess (three move checkmate) into the thing and gave my final paper as "A computer program to play chess on a 256-step programmable calculator". It fooled the class but not the teacher - I still aced the class.

The first machine I ever used for a true computing application was a mechanical calculator:








I was a tail-chain on a survey crew in Lincoln Co. WA for a summer job. My brother was crew chief. All those years of annoying little brother stuff came back to haunt me and one of the paybacks was having to use this machine to check his survey book. You had to practically disassemble the thing to fix a jam.

Now I sit in front of one of these for 8-10 hours a day:









And then I go home and spend the rest of my time on this:


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Where is our weather update? What can we (still thinking postive here) expect?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

*Friday*...Mostly cloudy. A slight chance of showers. Highs 60 to 65. Lows 35 to 44. Overnight: Partly cloudy. Highs 63 to 70. Lows 38 to 45.

*Saturday*...Partly cloudy. Highs 63 to 70. Lows 38 to 45.

*Sunday*...Partly cloudy. Highs 63 to 70. Lows 38 to 45. ​EXPECT 1 T0 2 FEET OF SNOW WITH BLOWING SNOW ON OUTBACKS​TRACTION CHAINS ADVISED IN RV PARK FOR ALL TRAVEL TRAILERS​BYOSH​( bring your own snow shovel)​


----------



## PDX_Doug

Now Tawnya... Let's not sugar coat it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Fri May 2









Sat May 3









Sun May 4









I think we blame the weather on BBB & Jim!

But that said those of us in Eastern Washington know that the weather changes as often as Jim travels









Maybe it will change and be

Sat May 3


----------



## LarryTheOutback

You all have a good time. We are sorry we wern't able to sign up this year; too many conflicting events this particular weekend. I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures, and seeing all of you at a future rally.
Ed


----------



## mv945

We should have booked next weekend!
Toppenish Weekend Weather Forecast

Overall not too bad I guess...if it holds true


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> We should have booked next weekend!
> Toppenish Weekend Weather Forecast
> 
> Overall not too bad I guess...if it holds true


Not that it really matters, but I would have certainly miss that weekend...I fly to Dominica Republic next weekend for 5 days, so I would miss that for sure. Yea...I'm still holding out that I will get back in time. Perhaps you guys can print my avatar picture and tip it up against a cup of Doug's Kool-Aid for me.


----------



## BlueWedge

Do you think we need name tags ?


----------



## 3MurphsOutbackin'

Hey Ya'll, 
3Murphs just checking in, and looking forward to this weekend. No complaints about the weather from me, I'm happy for just the chance at sun. Son and I went looking for turkeys 3.5 weeks ago in Chewelah and all we found was snow. Pulled the Outback through about a mile and a half of knee deep snow on a one way forest service road. You want to talk about white knuckles... 
Toppenish sounds like paradise compared to that weekend.

BlueWedge I like the name tag idea for the pot luck.

Lookin' forward to meeting all of you and to the good grub. Safe travels everyone.









Kevin, Lynette and Shaun


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Do you think we need name tags ?


yeah, I think name tags are good idea. I don't remember names at all. First names and screen names would be awesome! Can the dogs have name tags too







. 
BTW- I am working on Cricket and her social skills. If you see me with water bottle in hand, please don't think I am being mean. She is learning growling and snarling at other dogs is not acceptable and not tolerated. If I use it on Rick, he is having his attitude adjusted too


----------



## WACOUGAR

That weather report is looking pretty good to me. It was 40 degrees and hailing as I was driving home at 5:00 yesterday. In areas it almost looked like snow. Now, what is the date again? Oh yeah, it's almost May, I thought it was February!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> That weather report is looking pretty good to me. It was 40 degrees and hailing as I was driving home at 5:00 yesterday. In areas it almost looked like snow. Now, what is the date again? Oh yeah, it's almost May, I thought it was February!!!


um, Kelly, THIS IS A FAMILY FORUM! absolutely NO 4 letter words!







now, go to your Outback and think about your behavior.


----------



## Y-Guy

Name tags? Name tags are fine with me... I'll bring my own...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Name tags? Name tags are fine with me... I'll bring my own...


As you wish...


----------



## PDX_Doug

It seems that PDX_Shannon has finally taken note of the funk I have been in (about time!







) ever since Brian confirmed the beans, er, they would not be attending the rally.

Being the good DW that she is, she remembered that she indeed had a copy of Brian's recipe (probably from the last time he dropped out!







). Anyway, she has graciously agreed to pick up the slack, and guarantee that our rally will not be a bean free zone! They will not be Brian's wonderful concoction, but as near as humanly possible. I love my wife!

Hey, I think sun is starting to come out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Way to go PDX_Shannon!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

The recipe will be very close to what we usually prepare. However, we did hold back the secret ingredient.







Still, they'll be OK.

It is very nice of her to do that for you Doug. Let me see, new truck, special recipe baked beans, hmmm..... Mother's day is coming up and it sounds like Doug has built up a HUGE debt in the Mama department!

*Seems to me that PDX_Shannon is up for some pretty heavy duty jewelry or something!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BigBadBrain said:


> The recipe will be very close to what we usually prepare. However, we did hold back the secret ingredient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, they'll be OK.
> 
> It is very nice of her to do that for you Doug. Let me see, new truck, special recipe baked beans, hmmm..... Mother's day is coming up and it sounds like Doug has built up a HUGE debt in the Mama department!
> 
> *Seems to me that PDX_Shannon is up for some pretty heavy duty jewelry or something!*


nope..........she's entitled to........

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
*A NEW OUTBACK!*


----------



## Y-Guy

So the next question is...










Where is Jim?

Is Jim in the air?









Or did his flight get canceled?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

many of you we have never met...so, this is us..........we kinda blend into the crowd and are hard to see.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








.
.
















.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

if you have kids that will be frosting a cupcake at the potluck, bring something for them to frost with!


----------



## PDX_Doug

You mean fingers are out?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> You mean fingers are out?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## jozway

I cant wait for this weekend







Hope oregon camper can make it also







But just looking forward to meeting so many of you that I have read so much about.







I also picked up briquets today dont know if we need them or not? 
Sunny and 70 is what i think


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ok...here is the latest.

My Wednesday night meeting was canceled, so I spent about an hour on the phone with United...trying...begging..pleading my case. I finally told them I was going to miss the 4th straight PNW Outbackers.com Rally if they didn't get me on the flight. That was all it took...I was moved to Business Class from Buenos Aires to Dulles and First Class from Dulles to Chicago and first from Chicago to Portland. 28hrs of travel time from hotel to front door...but I am HOME!

Outback is now sitting in the driveway (please excuse the dirt on the Outback...don't have time to bath her).

Well be leaving town around 3pm...so leave a light on for us!!


----------



## Camper Louise

I wish I were going... CamperAndy is out of town, daughter has 3 softball games, team pictures and son has a lacrosse game.
Hopefully we will make it next year...
I think on pot luck night everyone should wear a home made white T-Shirt with your name on it so we can get familiar with faces and screen names...
Have lots of fun. Enjoy your Outbacks and take pictures!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...here is the latest.
> 
> My Wednesday night meeting was canceled, so I spent about an hour on the phone with United...trying...begging..pleading my case. I finally told them I was going to miss the 4th straight PNW Outbackers.com Rally if they didn't get me on the flight. That was all it took...I was moved to Business Class from Buenos Aires to Dulles and First Class from Dulles to Chicago and first from Chicago to Portland. 28hrs of travel time from hotel to front door...but I am HOME!
> 
> Outback is now sitting in the driveway (please excuse the dirt on the Outback...don't have time to bath her).
> 
> Well be leaving town around 3pm...so leave a light on for us!!


Great, we'll leave a light on for you
Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...here is the latest.
> 
> My Wednesday night meeting was canceled, so I spent about an hour on the phone with United...trying...begging..pleading my case. I finally told them I was going to miss the 4th straight PNW Outbackers.com Rally if they didn't get me on the flight. That was all it took...I was moved to Business Class from Buenos Aires to Dulles and First Class from Dulles to Chicago and first from Chicago to Portland. 28hrs of travel time from hotel to front door...but I am HOME!
> 
> Outback is now sitting in the driveway (please excuse the dirt on the Outback...don't have time to bath her).
> 
> Well be leaving town around 3pm...so leave a light on for us!!


yay!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Camper Louise said:


> I wish I were going... CamperAndy is out of town, daughter has 3 softball games, team pictures and son has a lacrosse game.
> Hopefully we will make it next year...
> I think on pot luck night everyone should wear a home made white T-Shirt with your name on it so we can get familiar with faces and screen names...
> Have lots of fun. Enjoy your Outbacks and take pictures!


I am going to make an effort to corner people and get pix and put names with them! it's going to be fun! Boppie can enertain Taylin and I'll be shooting people!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Camper Louise said:


> I wish I were going... CamperAndy is out of town, daughter has 3 softball games, team pictures and son has a lacrosse game.
> Hopefully we will make it next year...
> I think on pot luck night everyone should wear a home made white T-Shirt with your name on it so we can get familiar with faces and screen names...
> Have lots of fun. Enjoy your Outbacks and take pictures!


sure wish you were going Louise! we could do some serious gabbing


----------



## Y-Guy

jozway said:


> Hopefully we will make it next year...


Oh no... nobody told you? This is the LAST rally


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[[/quote]
That's all that matters, now whatever you do DO NOT GO INTO THE OFFICE between now and Friday cause you know some remote Indian tribe will want to buy a microchip someplace and they are going to send you!

[/quote]

It already happened....they are sending him to the "remote" Yakama Indian Reservation.


----------



## WACOUGAR

We are looking forward to meeting everyone also. Glad that Oregon_Camper can make it. My daughter will probably have questions about traveling in Europe. Of course, he may not want to answer









We are bringing the "Cougar" home tomorrow night to load up and heading out early Friday morning. See ya'll then.

Kelly


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Yea, Jim is home and rally bound.

Bummer that Brian and family can't make it - you will be missed.

Yea, PDX Shannon is making baked beans!!!!! Thanks Shannon.

Here's your updated forecast:

*Fri*
May 2
Mostly Cloudy
68°
44°

*Sat*
May 3
Partly Cloudy
72°
44°

*Sun*
May 4
Partly Cloudy
73°
47°


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WACOUGAR said:


> We are looking forward to meeting everyone also. Glad that Oregon_Camper can make it. My daughter will probably have questions about traveling in Europe. Of course, he may not want to answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are bringing the "Cougar" home tomorrow night to load up and heading out early Friday morning. See ya'll then.
> 
> Kelly


Better yet....what do YOU want me to say.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Oregon_Camper said:


> We are looking forward to meeting everyone also. Glad that Oregon_Camper can make it. My daughter will probably have questions about traveling in Europe. Of course, he may not want to answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are bringing the "Cougar" home tomorrow night to load up and heading out early Friday morning. See ya'll then.
> 
> Kelly


Better yet....what do YOU want me to say.








[/quote]

You could tell her she shouldn't really go and that she should go to Banff/Jasper with her family instead of a month in Europe. Oh, darn, then I guess I'm out my $3000. Never mind.


----------



## PDX_Doug

It looks like we will be hitting the road around 3:00PM Friday (hopefully be able to caravan up with Oregon_Camper). That should put us in around 6:30 (+/- 30 minutes).

Weather is looking better all the time. Weather.com has removed likely precipitation from the forecast now!

Friday:
High 65
Low 38
Cloudy
20% chance of rain

Saturday:
High 71
Low 38
Partly cloudy
20% chance of rain

Sunday:
High 74
Low 43
partly cloudy
20% chance of rain










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> It looks like we will be hitting the road around 3:00PM Friday (hopefully be able to caravan up with Oregon_Camper). That should put us in around 6:30 (+/- 30 minutes).
> 
> Weather is looking better all the time. Weather.com has removed likely precipitation from the forecast now!
> 
> Friday:
> High 65
> Low 38
> Cloudy
> 20% chance of rain
> 
> Saturday:
> High 71
> Low 38
> Partly cloudy
> 20% chance of rain
> 
> Sunday:
> High 74
> Low 43
> partly cloudy
> 20% chance of rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


As I was flying in yesterday (approach down Columbia) I was watching the weather from above. I was clear the clouds were having a hard time getting beyond the Cascades. Was just a few random clouds over The Dallas (I looked for the campgroud...but really had no clue where to look) and Tri Cities. I waved to Y-Guy, but I guess he wasn't looking.

See everyone on Friday night.


----------



## mv945

I'm bringing the Outback home today for loading, and we will be leaving as soon as we can get ready tomorrow. (That could be anywhere from 10am to 2pm, getting the 5 of us and everything ready to go is always interesting!).


----------



## Y-Guy

Wonderful blue skies here in the Tri-Cities today, few light clouds blowing in from the Peoples Republic side of the state though. I'm sure the Tri-Cities sun will burn them off though


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> It looks like we will be hitting the road around 3:00PM Friday (hopefully be able to caravan up with Oregon_Camper). That should put us in around 6:30 (+/- 30 minutes).
> 
> Weather is looking better all the time. Weather.com has removed likely precipitation from the forecast now!
> 
> Friday:
> High 65
> Low 38
> Cloudy
> 20% chance of rain
> 
> Saturday:
> High 71
> Low 38
> Partly cloudy
> 20% chance of rain
> 
> Sunday:
> High 74
> Low 43
> partly cloudy
> 20% chance of rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


As I was flying in yesterday (approach down Columbia) I was watching the weather from above. I was clear the clouds were having a hard time getting beyond the Cascades. Was just a few random clouds over The Dallas (I looked for the campgroud...but really had no clue where to look) and Tri Cities. I waved to Y-Guy, but I guess he wasn't looking.

See everyone on Friday night.
[/quote]

shucks, I thought you were waving at ME. Well, I see where we stand! hrrmmpphh! Sic em Cricket, get em girl!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Wonderful blue skies here in the Tri-Cities today, few light clouds blowing in from the Peoples Republic side of the state though. I'm sure the Tri-Cities sun will burn them off though


yes, it IS gorgeous here and I traipse back and forth to the OUtback getting er ready ( in my robe).Where'd all the neighbors go?
Rick is haning towel bars ( thanks Camper Andy and Louise!







)

We are leaving at 4:OO today. Woo hoo!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

has anyone attending the rally done the bathtub mod ( got rid of step up tub)? suddenly the tub is looking mighty small or Tay grew







. It's easier to get Rick to do a mod if he sees someone else has done it and their trailer didn't collapse


----------



## Crismon4

....Well, the 5ver is loaded, one last run to Freddies for "camping food", Gordon is hanging the bikes/checking tires (oh yeah, AND loading his clothes) then we're set. We wanted to be ready a day early as today (see below) looks kinda crazy!

I'm off to Jesse's class (our 8.5 y/o) "Mother's tea" and bringing my Mom home from the hospital (she's doing well after surgery). This afternoon Gordon will attend the memorial service for a close friend/former co-worker who passed away Friday.

We're meeting jnk36jnk & Thunder at 10:00am Friday for a mini-rolling rally to Toppenish......YEAH!

See you all tomorrow night!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....Well, the 5ver is loaded, one last run to Freddies for "camping food", Gordon is hanging the bikes/checking tires (oh yeah, AND loading his clothes) then we're set. We wanted to be ready a day early as today (see below) looks kinda crazy!
> 
> I'm off to Jesse's class (our 8.5 y/o) "Mother's tea" and bringing my Mom home from the hospital (she's doing well after surgery). This afternoon Gordon will attend the memorial service for a close friend/former co-worker who passed away Friday.
> 
> We're meeting jnk36jnk & Thunder at 10:00am Friday for a mini-rolling rally to Toppenish......YEAH!
> 
> See you all tomorrow night!


Rollin Rollin Roll , Keep those Outbacks Rollin, Rollin Rollin Rollin-RALLY! (there, may that now be stuck in your heads







)

If am not out and about tomorrow afternoon when people arrive, I am not being unsociable, Tay will probably be napping and one of will be inside with her and keeping Cricket from barking and waking her up. I prefer Cinderella to Cruella so a nap is crucial.( And Tay needs one too







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> shucks, I thought you were waving at ME. Well, I see where we stand! hrrmmpphh! Sic em Cricket, get em girl!


I've been to Steve's house...so I knew where to direct my wave. I'll need you GPS coordinates and then next time I'll give you and Steve and big ole' wave from above. (which will be next Tues.....then Thur....then Sat....)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

outta here!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

With the rally being in our back door, I thought for sure we'd be one of the early ones to arrive but shoot, a lot of you are leaving in the morning. That stinks for us!!! Enjoy your afternoon at the RV Park. We'll be leaving after school tomorrow and pulling in around 5:00 or so.


----------



## jnk36jnk

The 5'ver is just about loaded, Jodi will finish tonight while I'm at a budget meeting. Then all I have to do in the am is hook up and head for Troutdale, to be there by 10:00am to met Chrismon4 and Thunder, for our very own mini version of the "Great Rolling Rally to Zion" from last year. and then it's on to Toppenish and lots of sun shine!!

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> The 5'ver is just about loaded, Jodi will finish tonight while I'm at a budget meeting. Then all I have to do in the am is hook up and head for Troutdale, to be there by 10:00am to met Chrismon4 and Thunder, for our very own mini version of the "Great Rolling Rally to Zion" from last year. and then it's on to Toppenish and lots of sun shine!!
> 
> Dean


Safe trip Dean....See you in about 24 hours.


----------



## Y-Guy

Well the motor home is almost loaded.

Are kids bringing bikes?

Oh yeah we have a special surprise to share with the group too! Sorry no hints.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Our kids are into skateboards and "Rip Stiks" (like a skateboard but turns in middle. They said no to bikes and only the skateboard/Rip Stiks.

I'm bringing a basketball in case we want to shoot some hoops.


----------



## jozway

Were bringing the kids bikes.


----------



## BlueWedge

We will head out sometime tomorrow, in the morning. Safe trips to everyone and we will see you in "Toppenish: Where the west still lives in the city of Murals and Museums"

Looks like all the museums opened the 1st.


----------



## PDX_Doug

See everybody tomorrow evening!
Drive safe!

We will be bringing bikes and poker chips.









Should be in around 7:00-7:30PM.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

We are settled in, and it feeeellllssss great! I am loving life in my Outback. You'll have to check out my "computer desk" corner I created in this box we love to stay in








Point out to your kids where the big propane tank is, it has beige colored fence around it, walk by it with them and show them the the broken cement that dips and there is an uncovered pipe of some sort that a childs foot would fit nicely in. I am going to ask the office about it tomorrow, it is a injury area waiting to happen with kids running around.
The pool water is warm, we didn't swim but Taylin and I felt it. There were 2 kids in it. 
It took less than 2 hours to be nice and dirty and hungry. She ate and ate, playing is hard! her and Boppie are now coloring, what a nice Boppie! 
See you all tomorrow!








Forgot the tv remote and Rick made trip to Walmart for Universal remote. It must be a guy thing


----------



## mv945

Did someone say poker chips?









And don't forget, for those interested in good wine...Wine Country!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BTW- met Timber and wife and dog this evening!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Seems like a lot of of you are bringing bikes...might as well toss in the kids bikes too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

local news here in Toppenish is saying high of 68. It was cold last night, bring your flannels!








This is our first time having Taylin along and she is soooo happy, this is her big playhouse and Boppie is her playmate. She pulls him into her imaginary world and makes him play. Trying to watch CSI last night and play in her world last night took talent for an old guy-it was too cute







So much for trying to keep things neat and tidy in her playhouse but she is in 7th heaven. Granparenting is rewarding


----------



## jozway

Washed the outback this morning just a few more things to load and were off. hoping to leave at 11am. Cant wait for 70 degrees and some koolaid.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well at 8:15 Am the 5'ver is hooked to the truck, fully ready and loaded to go. All that is left to be done is for Jodie, to curl her hair, put her make up on, find a blouse that match's her new lipstick, then change her slacks three or four times, then we'll be ready to go, oops I forgot about the shoes that don't go with the lipstick. Looks like it will be a while yet.

Dean

PS, any one reading this, _*please*_ don't mention this post to Jodi!


----------



## wolfwood

jnk36jnk said:


> Well at 8:15 Am the 5'ver is hooked to the truck, fully ready and loaded to go. All that is left to be done is for Jodie, to curl her hair, put her make up on, find a blouse that match's her new lipstick, then change her slacks three or four times, then we'll be ready to go, oops I forgot about the shoes that don't go with the lipstick. Looks like it will be a while yet.
> 
> Dean
> 
> PS, any one reading this, _*please*_ don't mention this post to Jodi!


You're in trouble, Dean.....

Hope you have a *great* [last] trip


----------



## BlueWedge

We are on our way.


----------



## BigBadBrain

I shouldn't be reading these today - sitting in my meeting (for which I had the critical role or presenting for 5 minutes) and really regretting that we can't make it.

Hope everyone has fun and the weather is sunny!

Steve, you still need to wear the snowman so someone can get a picture! I was really looking forward to seeing your motor home and more importantly having Caroline look at it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Well at 8:15 Am the 5'ver is hooked to the truck, fully ready and loaded to go. All that is left to be done is for Jodie, to curl her hair, put her make up on, find a blouse that match's her new lipstick, then change her slacks three or four times, then we'll be ready to go, oops I forgot about the shoes that don't go with the lipstick. Looks like it will be a while yet.
> 
> Dean
> 
> PS, any one reading this, _*please*_ don't mention this post to Jodi!


You're in trouble, Dean.....

Hope you have a *great* [last] trip








[/quote]

Don't worry Dean...I've got your back!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismons,Bluewedge,Timber,Thunder,Dean and Jodi,Wa Cougar and us present and accounted for so far!


----------



## BlueWedge

We got here and Doxie was having a bQue. She also had her glasses on.


----------



## wolfwood

YIKES!!! That can't be good!
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Too much tequila?


----------



## Thor

Everyone have a safe and wonderful rally.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> YIKES!!! That can't be good!
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> Too much tequila?


>hey! Rick said he wanted well done..........I thought he meant the whole campground.
Everyone is here and accounted for! Have done some great visiting and campfire hopping and had a few beers. It's been wonderful. 
BTW- if you need to get Gordon or Doug's attention, just say " big BO**s", you're gonna have to trust Shannon, Jodi, Tricia and myself on this one!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> BTW- if you need to get Gordon or Doug's attention, just say " big BO**s", you're gonna have to trust Shannon, Jodi, Tricia and myself on this one!


RATS!!! What did I miss?









Just one camp site over and I miss all the "fun".


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> BTW- if you need to get Gordon or Doug's attention, just say " big BO**s", you're gonna have to trust Shannon, Jodi, Tricia and myself on this one!


RATS!!! What did I miss?









Just one camp site over and I miss all the "fun".

[/quote]
you were passed out on the grass...don't you remember ANYTHING?







Gordon and Doug surely have whiplash from how fast they whipped their necks around.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

for any of you on line pass the word that the dome is unlocked and the heat is on. I didn't put the tables out , we can do what we need . It's a huge open room, take your kids and toys and let em loose since it's pouring down rain.
TV is on and there is a couch.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> BTW- if you need to get Gordon or Doug's attention, just say " big BO**s", you're gonna have to trust Shannon, Jodi, Tricia and myself on this one!


RATS!!! What did I miss?









Just one camp site over and I miss all the "fun".

[/quote]
you were passed out on the grass...don't you remember ANYTHING?







Gordon and Doug surely have whiplash from how fast they whipped their necks around.








[/quote]

Darn that Kool-Aid...


----------



## BlueWedge

Looks like Doxie got her wifi working again. So is it safe to leave the trailers yet ? It looks like it is raining.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Looks like Doxie got her wifi working again. So is it safe to leave the trailers yet ? It looks like it is raining.


yeah you wifi stealer you!!







you put out my bbq fire, you steal my wifi...sheesh. I'm telling Wolfie


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Looks like Doxie got her wifi working again. So is it safe to leave the trailers yet ? It looks like it is raining.


yeah you wifi stealer you!!







you put out my bbq fire, you steal my wifi...sheesh. I'm telling Wolfie
[/quote]

The dog(s) did it.









As far as Doug and Gordon, they are avid bird watchers and thought that someone had seen an extinct species.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Looks like Doxie got her wifi working again. So is it safe to leave the trailers yet ? It looks like it is raining.


yeah you wifi stealer you!!







you put out my bbq fire, you steal my wifi...sheesh. I'm telling Wolfie
[/quote]

The dog(s) did it.









As far as Doug and Gordon, they are avid bird watchers and thought that someone had seen an extinct species.

[/quote]
oh yes of course, that's it.








BTW it's the back door of the dome I unlocked and the left side of the front door.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Tay is in tub and Rick went to town to see if he could Tay some rain boots since she Bella out splashing in the puddles. Thanks alot Bella's dad!


----------



## MaeJae

Did you see what the Park Camera picked up???



.

.

.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nice touch with the glasses....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> BTW it's the back door of the dome I unlocked and the left side of the front door.


Now you tell me....i was banging on the other door for 20 minutes....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

too funny, I didn't notice the glasses at first. Mae Jae, you are the best!
It's raining now, people are either in trailers or huddling outside. I see a few guys hanging under Doug's awning. Gordon Crismon has a nifty heater he set out there so I guess they are roughing it. Too bad it's not as nice as it was last night. 
Dinner was wonderful and we surprised Dean with a retirement cake and he WAS surprised, couldn't have been better!








Jozway made stuffed bbq mushrooms that were to die for, he shouldn't have done that, it will be required from here on! Lots of food and great visiting!
I am having trouble trying to get pix on the forum but Bluewedge should be able to.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ok, I'll try..I seem to be only to do one at a time
3MuphpsOutbackin


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Tricia Crismon and MY new dog, Sassy. Ok, the dog of Timber


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Jnk36jknk Dean
Gordon Crismon
Jnk36jnk Jodi
Mr.Doxiedoglover
sorry so big,it's not letting me resize..


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Jodi taking care of some business
can't get anymore on tonight....


----------



## wolfwood

Nice, Doxie!!! Good to put some faces with names. But could you ask Rick where that guy is with the BubbleGum machine?????

Jodi, I probably don't need to tell you this, but you may want to keep a really close eye on that pup....and Doxie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Nice, Doxie!!! Good to put some faces with names. But could you ask Rick where that guy is with the BubbleGum machine?????
> 
> Jodi, I probably don't need to tell you this, but you may want to keep a really close eye on that pup....and Doxie


Bubblegum Machine??ok,what have you two been talkin about?







gonna have to separate you 2! The dog belongs to Timber, but will soon be mine







. Cricket wants her own dog....here Sassy, come here girl....


----------



## mv945

Hey, I got the WiFi to give me an IP address, whoo hoo! 9pm and the first time I have had a chance to get online today. Bella is finally down for the night (hopefully). I also hope she doesn't wake up at 0550 again tomorrow. Huge thanks to Dean and Gordon for my truck issue this morning and the multiple trips into town. Seems I had a little fuel issue as old reliable wasn't so much this morning. Spent the better part of the day chasing down tools and parts, ended up replacing the fuel filter. Should be good to go now though. The worst part is that it blew our plans to go up and restock a few of our favorite wines. Oh well. And Doxie, sorry Tay witnessed this morning's 'splash fest'! Bella is having a great time playing with her and I'm sure will be asking us when she can play again!
Meantime, rain rain rain rain...ugh.


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Nice, Doxie!!! Good to put some faces with names. But could you ask Rick where that guy is with the BubbleGum machine?????
> 
> Jodi, I probably don't need to tell you this, but you may want to keep a really close eye on that pup....and Doxie


Bubblegum Machine??ok,what have you two been talkin about?







gonna have to separate you 2! The dog belongs to Timber, but will soon be mine







. Cricket wants her own dog....here Sassy, come here girl....
[/quote]

oops Sorry, Timber. Didn't mean to give your baby away (seems Doxie may be taking her soon enough







)

Doxie, have you forgotten that first photo you 2 sent me of Rick???







I believe he was in a parade dressed as ..... um .... a human bubble gum machine.
<now _that_ should be good for some Rally-banter in the morning







>


----------



## WACOUGAR

Great weekend with ya'll! Thanks for the wine tasting tips Marc. The pot luck had lot's of good food especially Joes stuffed mushrooms. Thanks to Dougs awning and Gordon's propane heater we had a virtual camfire tonight. Looks like WACOUGAR, wifey, found a good bunch of people to camp with.
Thanks for the hospitality and good time,
Vic

WACOUGARS husband


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Dinner was great...the cake for Dean was a great idea. He was really caught off guard.

Came back from dinner (ate too much) took a quick nap and woke up to just catch the fella's jumping into a truck. Guess the took off for some action at the casino?


----------



## Y-Guy

Great times everyone thanks!

We've been home for a while now and everything packed away for another weekend.

For those that missed the Rally this was our surprise....

















Our newest family edition a 12 week old Wire Fox Terrier. He had a great trip too, no messes in the RV, played fetch and got socialized!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Mr and Mrs PDX


----------



## WACOUGAR

We got home around 2:00. Would have been sooner, but we had to stop at the Woodinville Costco for a potty break and pizza. Took the trailer to the storage lot after that and then home. We had a really great time meeting everyone. Wish the weather would have been a little more cooperative, but we are getting used to this this year.

We are going to try for the Fall Rally although it's a bit far for us for a weekend. We will see what we can plan. Thanks for letting an SOB tag along. Maybe we will meet up with some of you along the road in the future as we are always out somewhere.

Thanks again for a great time.

Kelly


----------



## jozway

WACOUGAR said:


> We got home around 2:00. Would have been sooner, but we had to stop at the Woodinville Costco for a potty break and pizza. Took the trailer to the storage lot after that and then home. We had a really great time meeting everyone. Wish the weather would have been a little more cooperative, but we are getting used to this this year.
> 
> We are going to try for the Fall Rally although it's a bit far for us for a weekend. We will see what we can plan. Thanks for letting an SOB tag along. Maybe we will meet up with some of you along the road in the future as we are always out somewhere.
> 
> Thanks again for a great time.
> 
> Kelly


It was great to meet you, your husband and your daughter. Glad your trip home was uneventful.


----------



## wolfwood

Beautiful pup!! Someday







I'm gonna have a Fox!!!


----------



## skippershe

Glad you all had a great time despite the weather









Great photos too!!


----------



## WACOUGAR

jozway said:


> We got home around 2:00. Would have been sooner, but we had to stop at the Woodinville Costco for a potty break and pizza. Took the trailer to the storage lot after that and then home. We had a really great time meeting everyone. Wish the weather would have been a little more cooperative, but we are getting used to this this year.
> 
> We are going to try for the Fall Rally although it's a bit far for us for a weekend. We will see what we can plan. Thanks for letting an SOB tag along. Maybe we will meet up with some of you along the road in the future as we are always out somewhere.
> 
> Thanks again for a great time.
> 
> Kelly


It was great to meet you, your husband and your daughter. Glad your trip home was uneventful.
[/quote]

Joe,

We really enjoyed meeting your family also. Hopefully we can get together camping sometime. Thanks for the great stuffed mushrooms!!


----------



## jozway

Anyone know if timber got his slide working???


----------



## mv945

When we were pulling out the latest word on Timber's slide was that they need to replace the gearbox (I think) as the nylon gear was stripped out. Hopefully they can locate one in Yakima or even Tri-Cities on Monday. Either that or spend some significant quality time manually cranking. Hope everything goes well.
Our truck ran like a champ all the way home, no problems. It was great seeing those that we haven't seen in a while and also meeting new friends! We will try and make the Fall rally schedule permitting!

Marc & Gina & girls


----------



## timber

mv945 said:


> When we were pulling out the latest word on Timber's slide was that they need to replace the gearbox (I think) as the nylon gear was stripped out. Hopefully they can locate one in Yakima or even Tri-Cities on Monday. Either that or spend some significant quality time manually cranking. Hope everything goes well.
> Our truck ran like a champ all the way home, no problems. It was great seeing those that we haven't seen in a while and also meeting new friends! We will try and make the Fall rally schedule permitting!
> 
> Marc & Gina & girls


As it turns out it looks as though one of the two screws mounting the drive motor to the gearbox is missing. Doesn't even look like it was ever there. No threads in the hole. Best we can tell is that the other screw loosened up from all the torque and then the motor drive gear stripped the gear teeth on the nylon gears. No RV parts stores open between here and Yakima. So, taking the very best of my barnyard experience, I jury-rigged the manual drive to fit the my drill and whaa-laa... it worked!!







Figuring the rachet-n-socket method would of took a couple hours to roll the slider in.







Thanks to all for your help and advice. Looks like we'll be heading for Molalla tomorrow after all. And Gordon, thanks for pointing out that access hole to the gearbox - I didn't have a clue.









Lynn and I had a great time with all. Really nice putting faces to the forum members. Food and conversation was much enjoyed and looking forward to the next time we can get together. Great job putting this together.

Oh, and we're keeping a close eye on Sassy... "Doxie" has been lurking around!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

timber said:


> When we were pulling out the latest word on Timber's slide was that they need to replace the gearbox (I think) as the nylon gear was stripped out. Hopefully they can locate one in Yakima or even Tri-Cities on Monday. Either that or spend some significant quality time manually cranking. Hope everything goes well.
> Our truck ran like a champ all the way home, no problems. It was great seeing those that we haven't seen in a while and also meeting new friends! We will try and make the Fall rally schedule permitting!
> 
> Marc & Gina & girls


As it turns out it looks as though one of the two screws mounting the drive motor to the gearbox is missing. Doesn't even look like it was ever there. No threads in the hole. Best we can tell is that the other screw loosened up from all the torque and then the motor drive gear stripped the gear teeth on the nylon gears. No RV parts stores open between here and Yakima. So, taking the very best of my barnyard experience, I jury-rigged the manual drive to fit the my drill and whaa-laa... it worked!!







Figuring the rachet-n-socket method would of took a couple hours to roll the slider in.







Thanks to all for your help and advice. Looks like we'll be heading for Molalla tomorrow after all. And Gordon, thanks for pointing out that access hole to the gearbox - I didn't have a clue.









Lynn and I had a great time with all. Really nice putting faces to the forum members. Food and conversation was much enjoyed and looking forward to the next time we can get together. Great job putting this together.

Oh, and we're keeping a close eye on Sassy... "Doxie" has been lurking around!!

[/quote]


----------



## jasonrebecca

Glad to hear that a good time was had despite the weather Saturday.
Looking forward to hearing about the Fall Rally.


----------



## Crismon4

.....thanks to EVERYONE for a wonderful time this weekend! and to BlueWedge for planting the stake/organizing the rally! It was nice to put new faces with screen names....really enjoyed talking with everyone! We both wish we had more time with mv945, jozway, WACougar, 3MurphsOutbackin....The boys are in withdrawl, already missing Scott/Shawn/Grant/Trevor/Justin! and it was nice that Sabrina met up with Madeline, even if it was only for the last hour! Arrived home about 6:30 last night, ran off to pick-up the Boxer boys (Disco & Tonka), fed the kids, and fell asleep on the couch







....and Gordon had a great time with the various truck/RV projects







....see you all soon!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Everyone in our family had a great time....it was really nice being able to actually make it to a Rally. Kids are already asking about the next Rally so they can met up with their new best friends.

Thanks to everyone for a great weekend.


----------



## BlueWedge

I was going to wait until I had processed our photos before I posted but I failed the 24 hour rule. Oh well. Someone better remind me in a few days. I owe y-people some photos of their new family member. I know I have a photo of Doxie in her famous glasses.

I would like to thank Doxie for the wonderful potluck coordination. The food was wonderful as always. The retirement cake was wonderful.

Was it just me or did anyone else think the rally only lasted a few hours ? I would I like to have spent more time with everyone. It was great seeing meeting everyone. Looking forward to the fall rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> I was going to wait until I had processed our photos before I posted but I failed the 24 hour rule. Oh well. Someone better remind me in a few days. I owe y-people some photos of their new family member. I know I have Doxie in her famous glasses photo.
> 
> I would like to thank Doxie for the wonderful potluck coordination. She really drove the coordination and arrangement of the potluck.
> 
> Was it just me or did anyone else think the rally only lasted a few hours ? I would I like to have spent more time with everyone. It was great seeing meeting everyone. Looking forward to the fall rally.


I have photos too, but home duties are not allowing me big enough chunk of time. Rally's are never long enough, we need at least one more day! I also learned that with a little one along, forget getting to visit much!








Mara and BC are so well behaved, very nice dogs.
I loved Josways dog-Dozer, did anyone get a pic?
BTW- the weather the day all of you left was perfect...see? one more day was all you needed!


----------



## mv945

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I also learned that with a little one along, forget getting to visit much!


Truer words have never been spoken...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Mara and BC are so well behaved, very nice dogs.


Ok..I'm going to have to tell Zul you diss'd him.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mara and BC are so well behaved, very nice dogs.


Ok..I'm going to have to tell Zul you diss'd him.








[/quote]

oh no, not at all! I have a very sweet pic of him to post but have spent last half of the day in bed sick...headed back there now.I'll try tomorrow. He is THE prettiest , er , hansomest I have ever seen of his breed.


----------



## 3MurphsOutbackin'

Hey PNW Outbackers,

We had a great time at the Rally in Toppenish. I'm a little slow on the note here, but just wanted to thank BlueWedge for getting it started and to DoxieDogLover for the Warm Greeting







upon our arrival and great organization of the Potluck. The weather was a little misty on Saturday but it did not really slow us down much. We had a nice time meeting folks and putting faces to names on Friday and Saturday.

I think we won the award for earliest departure







on Sunday morning! Our youngest son "had to stay home to do his project for school"







so we figured we'd better check up on his progress early. As we suspected, he spent a bit too much time relaxin' and too little time home-workin'







, so it was a good thing we got home in time to help him focus.

It was great to meet you all and we hope that we can do it again some time. See you on the road...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

3MurphsOutbackin said:


> Hey PNW Outbackers,
> 
> We had a great time at the Rally in Toppenish. I'm a little slow on the note here, but just wanted to thank BlueWedge for getting it started and to DoxieDogLover for the Warm Greeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upon our arrival and great organization of the Potluck. The weather was a little misty on Saturday but it did not really slow us down much. We had a nice time meeting folks and putting faces to names on Friday and Saturday.
> 
> I think we won the award for earliest departure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Sunday morning! Our youngest son "had to stay home to do his project for school"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we figured we'd better check up on his progress early. As we suspected, he spent a bit too much time relaxin' and too little time home-workin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so it was a good thing we got home in time to help him focus.
> 
> It was great to meet you all and we hope that we can do it again some time. See you on the road...


greeting you two with my glasses on was only appropiate! the look on your wife's face.......priceless. Would have loved to had picture of that! Yep, I am a little crazy.
Glad you made the rally, sorry there wasn't more time for visiting. Saw you and your wife walking the loop a couple times but was busy with Taylin. Sure hope you make the fall rally when we get it figured out when and where. We are working on it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mara and BC are so well behaved, very nice dogs.


Ok..I'm going to have to tell Zul you diss'd him.








[/quote]
Here is your baby and here you are cheating on him with a Bluewedge K9 Kid-Mara. Shame!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Great times everyone thanks!
> 
> We've been home for a while now and everything packed away for another weekend.
> 
> For those that missed the Rally this was our surprise....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our newest family edition a 12 week old Wire Fox Terrier. He had a great trip too, no messes in the RV, played fetch and got socialized!


cute pic with the paws crossed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Bella and Taylin
The WaCougar Family 









Dean of Jnk, PDX Shannon,Rick,Gina of mv945, David of Bluewedge


----------



## Crismon4

Oregon_Camper said:


>


....Way too cute! I've got Lab fever (Sorry Sassy!) & have both the boys working on Gordon as well......so when Gordon comments that we don't really need another dog, we all respond that we do need a Camping dog......


----------



## Y-Guy

Crismon4 said:


> so when Gordon comments that we don't really need another dog


Everyone needs another dog! Trust me, this is something I know about


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> I've got Lab fever (Sorry Sassy!) & have both the boys working on Gordon as well......so when Gordon comments that we don't really need another dog, we all respond that we do need a Camping dog......


Someones' getting a new puppy!!


----------



## BlueWedge

I have uploaded the photos to our website. You may view them here PNW 2008 Spring Rally Photos. Wonder where I got this cold from ? Sorry I didn't add any captions.


----------



## Y-Guy

Great photos as always! Thanks for the ones of Scout too, love 'em!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Was the picture of Zul just before he took off running like a puppy?


----------



## mv945

Great pics David, thanks!


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Was the picture of Zul just before he took off running like a puppy?


Yes it was

Did anyone count how many weber Q's were in one of the photos ?


----------



## Crismon4

Oregon_Camper said:


> Someones' getting a new puppy!!


....after today.....Are you kidding me?

Tonka (our 18 month old deaf "puppy") walked across the kitchen counters (all 65 pounds of him), ate Grandma's sugar cookies (after shredding the plastic bag....oh what he could do with opposable thumbs), finished off the butter, stole the bag of "used" kitty litter out of the garage and carried it to the front yard (fortunately he didn't shred that bag







), shredded two dog toys, ate the tropical fish food and Betta food, dumped the aquarium light into the tank, and carried the bag with 2 new Corys into the family room...luckily there was a bit of water left and the Corys survived.....so, no puppy for us









However, a senior dog would work just fine.......


----------



## Y-Guy

BlueWedge said:


> stole the bag of "used" kitty litter


Kitty-Roca!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Someones' getting a new puppy!!


....after today.....Are you kidding me?

Tonka (our 18 month old deaf "puppy") walked across the kitchen counters (all 65 pounds of him), ate Grandma's sugar cookies (after shredding the plastic bag....oh what he could do with opposable thumbs), finished off the butter, stole the bag of "used" kitty litter out of the garage and carried it to the front yard (fortunately he didn't shred that bag







), shredded two dog toys, ate the tropical fish food and Betta food, dumped the aquarium light into the tank, and carried the bag with 2 new Corys into the family room...luckily there was a bit of water left and the Corys survived.....so, no puppy for us









However, a senior dog would work just fine.......








[/quote]

oh no! too funny ( for those of us reading it!). He really kept you busy! reminds me of years ago when we left the house and our dog at the time, Sniff, unwrapped xmas present under tree. Unwrapped chocolate covered cherries and at the whole box. Another time, Jen was in gradeschool and brought home christmas project of snowmen made from gingersnaps. Sniff got them off the table and ate everything but the pipecleaners.

How do you get Tonkas attention when you catch her in the act of committing a crime?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> so when Gordon comments that we don't really need another dog


Everyone needs another dog! Trust me, this is something I know about

















[/quote]

very cute. Has the big dog stood up with sock in his mouth and the pup on the other end of the sock and swung the pup?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> I have uploaded the photos to our website. You may view them here PNW 2008 Spring Rally Photos. Wonder where I got this cold from ? Sorry I didn't add any captions.


thanks for giving us your cold David, that wasn't very nice. I have been in bed most of last 2 days







. Rick is sick too, he actually called in sick last night, something he rarely ever does.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I did tell Jim that it was time for him to upgrade his weber fire pit grate


Never...No Way....Ain't gonna happen. I'm not going to buy one of those fancy...easy to use...quick to get hot...put anywhere...no campfire smoke in my face....no hunting for dry wood type of BBQ's for my Outback.

....anyone have a link to a good place with a good price?


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have uploaded the photos to our website. You may view them here PNW 2008 Spring Rally Photos. Wonder where I got this cold from ? Sorry I didn't add any captions.


thanks for giving us your cold David, that wasn't very nice. I have been in bed most of last 2 days







. Rick is sick too, he actually called in sick last night, something he rarely ever does.
[/quote]

Hmmm I think I got sick after you (I was blaming you). Nothing the right medicines won't cover up though. I have my "The dog did it" shirt on so it wasn't me. I did shared it with others here at work.









Seriously, I hope you guys are feeling better


----------



## Crismon4

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....anyone have a link to a good place with a good price?


.....Seriously! We sold our Coleman RoadTrip and have been patiently waiting







for the sales.....and nothin'!!! We missed the sale on Amazon a couple of months ago and need to bite the bullet before our trip to LaPine Memorial day weekend.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> I have uploaded the photos to our website. You may view them here PNW 2008 Spring Rally Photos. Wonder where I got this cold from ? Sorry I didn't add any captions.


thanks for giving us your cold David, that wasn't very nice. I have been in bed most of last 2 days







. Rick is sick too, he actually called in sick last night, something he rarely ever does.
[/quote]

Hmmm I think I got sick after you (I was blaming you). Nothing the right medicines won't cover up though. I have my "The dog did it" shirt on so it wasn't me. I did shared it with others here at work.









Seriously, I hope you guys are feeling better








[/quote]
I am moving around today, fuzzy headed but moving around. Rick is sleeping on the couch.....and snoring...lovely.
Took Nyquil night before last and had a dream my daughter had quintuplets....that's wicked stuff


----------



## Crismon4

Crismon4 said:


> ....anyone have a link to a good place with a good price?


.....Seriously! We sold our Coleman RoadTrip and have been patiently waiting







for the sales.....and nothin'!!! We missed the sale on Amazon a couple of months ago and need to bite the bullet before our trip to LaPine Memorial day weekend.....
[/quote]

....spoke too soon! I went on Amazon to help a friend order a GPS (I love spending OTHER people's money







)....anyway, Amazon has it for $123 and free shipping....

So Happy Mother's day to me







.....Yea!!!









Amazon link to Weber Q 100


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....anyone have a link to a good place with a good price?


.....Seriously! We sold our Coleman RoadTrip and have been patiently waiting







for the sales.....and nothin'!!! We missed the sale on Amazon a couple of months ago and need to bite the bullet before our trip to LaPine Memorial day weekend.....
[/quote]

....spoke too soon! I went on Amazon to help a friend order a GPS (I love spending OTHER people's money







)....anyway, Amazon has it for $123 and free shipping....

So Happy Mother's day to me







.....Yea!!!









Amazon link to Weber Q 100

[/quote]

we have this rolling duffle to go with ours


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

something I never got to the bottom of at the rally:
Rick and Gordon and Mark (Timber) all in Mark's shower?????


----------



## Crismon4

....I know, I know.....I heard the rumor, had confirmation from them as well.....but never heard the whole story......BOYS







, but then this is a family web site!

I guess what happens in Toppenish, stays in Toppenish....isn't that how the saying goes







?


----------



## timber

Crismon4 said:


> ....I know, I know.....I heard the rumor, had confirmation from them as well.....but never heard the whole story......BOYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but then this is a family web site!
> 
> I guess what happens in Toppenish, stays in Toppenish....isn't that how the saying goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Not exactly right... Gordon was in the shower for the most part... Rick and I were watching... for the most part!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

timber said:


> ....I know, I know.....I heard the rumor, had confirmation from them as well.....but never heard the whole story......BOYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but then this is a family web site!
> 
> I guess what happens in Toppenish, stays in Toppenish....isn't that how the saying goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Not exactly right... Gordon was in the shower for the most part... Rick and I were watching... for the most part!!!















[/quote]

so the story has a little twist huh? good thing this is a family forum







. Good thing you are not under oath " for the most part"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

more pics...

Dean's surprise retirement cake
Gordon (Crismon4) presenting the cake to Dean, Jodi is watching









Dean with his piece!







Gina ( mv945) in background with arms crossed cuz she didn't get a cake

















Thunder plotting a way to take the cake


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

the youngest of the Crismon Clan fell off playground equipment, knocked himself out, had a head lump and sore arm and ribs. During the potluck he stayed in the Cardinal with his mom for some TLC.


----------

